#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-13
<uchobby> Hello everyone
<meindian523> o/ uchobby
<uchobby> Hy meindian523 whats up today?
<meindian523> uchobby, boredom
<uchobby> well I'm studying make files
<stlsaint> meindian523: sup man
<meindian523> stlsaint, as above, boredom
<stlsaint> meindian523: shucks
<meindian523> yep, it sucks
<stlsaint> meindian523: learning something new will curve that boredom
<meindian523> stlsaint, give me an idea
<stlsaint> meindian523: programming ;)
<meindian523> makefiles sounds good, if I knew enough of programming to ever need one
 * meindian523 thinks he'll have dinner and then study some of his books and some CSS
<stlsaint> sounds good :D
<seidos> meindian523, i have an idea for programming that should be easy.  i'll even take pseudo code contributions
<uchobby> what's your idea seidos
<uchobby> I'm pretty new to Linux software dev, not to software dev itself. I did a project last week or so that would ring a real doorbell anytime someone said uchobby in IRC.
<seidos> uchobby, a program that takes a person's birth month and year, and favorite animal from a list, and tells them what "ubuntu version" they are
<uchobby> was a good first project
<seidos> uchobby, haha, that's crazy
<uchobby> works well
<seidos> uchobby, did you have a relay or something you were controlling?
<uchobby> I used the parallel port and some power MOSFETS to drive the striker for an old doorbell that was scrapted, Also put a bright LED in. All hacked inside the old doorbell box.
<uchobby> I posted on my blog, I will get the link
<uchobby> http://www.uchobby.com/
<uchobby> First two articles, one is the hardware hack and the other is the soruce code
<uchobby> I'm off to get some work done.. Y'all take care
<seidos> take care uchobby
<seans1206> Can someone please helo me?
<seans1206> *help
<aveilleux> !ask |seans1206
<ubot2> seans1206: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * meindian523 will be busy, hammering away at his homepage
<meindian523> actually
<meindian523> duanedesign, ?
<meindian523> ok,anyone
<meindian523> if I wanted to learn CSS, would you recommend O'Reilly's Missing Manual or the For Dummies?
<aveilleux> meindian523: Neither; I would recommend w3schools
<meindian523> given that I'm not a dummy, but know nothing about cSS
<meindian523> hmm
<meindian523> *CSS
<aveilleux> meindian523: I learned X/HTML, CSS and JavaScript from w3schools, and I'm working on PHP
<aveilleux> meindian523: And it's all free
<meindian523> aveilleux, I've seen w3cschools
<meindian523> *w3schools
<meindian523> it felt to me more like a look up table for the code when you know what you want
<aveilleux> meindian523: They also have teach-yourself guides that are extremely helpful
<meindian523> ok
 * meindian523 searches
<meindian523> aveilleux, do you mean the tutorials?
<aveilleux> meindian523: I guess so. I really tought myself by trying to do something, failing, then looking up the right way to do it
<meindian523> k
 * meindian523 plans to do the same, but he needs a kind of hybrid between look up table and hand holdinf
<meindian523> *hand holding
<phillw> http://www.tizag.com/ is also an excellent resource for turorials
<paultag_> YES
<paultag_> YES
<paultag_> tizag+10000
<paultag_> hey phillw :)
<paultag_> I learned a TON off tizag
<phillw> hiyas paultag, yeah, it's a no-brainer link for me to pass on to people, along with http://forum.codecall.net/ who will answer specific questions and host their own tutorial section (I'm biased as I know the mods & site owner), but it is a really good site that has been around for years.
<paultag_> yup
<paultag_> it's how I learned when I was about 14 or os
<paultag_> so
 * phillw feels guilty as hasn't been on codecall for a while :-\
 * meindian523 thinks w3schools would be better as they define the standards etc
<phillw> meindian523: not wishing to pick holes, but it is http://www.w3.org/Consortium/ who "set the rules", w3schools abide by them carefully and accurately; but are not involved in defining the standards.
<meindian523> phillw, ya, I know :)
<meindian523> but it's generally the same organization right
<phillw> w3schools follow it excellently, but are not affiliated to the w3.org
<hardhittertennis> hey guys im brand new to linux and am in a class where we need it and so a question on my homework said using the terminal what is a command that would create a new file "Fido.txt" that contains exclusively the lines of an existing file "novel.txt" in which the dog "Fido" is metioned
<paultag_> hahhaa
<paultag_> hardhittertennis, at umich I see
<hardhittertennis> HAHAHA
<paultag_> hardhittertennis, I'm over at Ohio
<hardhittertennis> ya
<paultag_> hardhittertennis, OH!
<paultag_> hardhittertennis, Look up what "cat" does
<hardhittertennis> howd u know
<paultag_> hardhittertennis, you're in the bursley res hall
<hardhittertennis> ok i wasnt sure if it was cat or if i should start off with gedit
<hardhittertennis> or something
<paultag_> hardhittertennis, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<paultag_> hardhittertennis, study up, this is the easy part
<phillw> meindian523: Much like my on goig battles for accessibilty to be fully w3c'd, by both XHTML and CSS http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=32
<meindian523> ok
<paultag_> hardhittertennis, and that O.H. was because I'm in Ohio, I just got back from OSU. Michigan sucks!!!
 * phillw would use echo :p
<paultag_> :P
<hardhittertennis> haha gotchya, well im new here so i dont have that hate for osu yet lol
<paultag_> phillw, it's a file that already exists
<paultag_> phillw, so you want to cat, and dump stdout
<hardhittertennis> but thanks for all the help, even though you hate my school :P
<paultag_> hardhittertennis, :)
<paultag_> hardhittertennis, Sure bro
<phillw> ahh, then use >> :p
<paultag_> hardhittertennis, oh yeah, check out ubuntu michigan
<paultag_> hardhittertennis, there are some kickass dudes over there
<paultag_> hardhittertennis, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MichiganTeam
<paultag_> hardhittertennis, good luck out there!
<hardhittertennis> alright ill check that out!
<hardhittertennis> thanks again for all the help. ur the best!
<hardhittertennis> have a good night!
<paultag_> you too!
<meindian523> paultag, cat novel.txt|grep Fido >> Fido.txt
<meindian523> ?
<paultag_> meindian523, I think that's it
<meindian523> just testing my skills
<meindian523> :)
<paultag_> meindian523, I did not get the whole question, but that sounds spot on
<paultag_> meindian523, except it's a > not >>
<paultag_> meindian523, because if you run it twice, it won't be right :)
<meindian523> paultag, AFAIK, > inserts and >> appends
<paultag_> no
<paultag_> > overwrites, >> appends
<paultag_> try it out
<meindian523> > inserts as in overwrites the file
<meindian523> yeah
<meindian523> that's what I meant
<paultag_> that's what you should do
<paultag_> because it's not overwrite per-line
<paultag_> it's per stdin till EOF
<meindian523> I always use >> as a safety thing
<paultag_> meindian523, it's not safety
<meindian523> don't want to overwrite a file that already exists because of some typo I made in redirection
<paultag_> meindian523, if you run it twice, it will break what you are doing
<paultag_> meindian523, because you will have two lines
 * meindian523 tests
<meindian523> paultag, nope, that worked fine
<meindian523> how do you mean will have two lines?
<meindian523> paultag_, ?
<paultag_> meindian523, run
<paultag_> echo "foo" >> bar
<paultag_> echo "foo" >> bar
<paultag_> echo "foo" >> bar
<paultag_> echo "foo" >> bar
<paultag_> and then run
<paultag_> echo "foo" > bar
<paultag_> echo "foo" > bar
<paultag_> echo "foo" > bar
<paultag_> echo "foo" > bar
<paultag_> and compare bars
<meindian523> paultag_, didn't get your point
<paultag_> MadameTock, think it over for a few
<meindian523> >> appended, > overwrote
<paultag_> not you MadameTock
<meindian523> as expected
<paultag_> right
<meindian523> I knew that already
<paultag_> meindian523, so I would not use >> in that guy's case
<paultag_> meindian523, because it would be wrong if you ran it more then once
<paultag_> or if a file was there
<meindian523> ran what more than once?
<paultag_> the command
<meindian523> paultag_, you would rather he overwrote a file that already existed than have a few lines appended to it?
<paultag_> yes
<meindian523> uh, I disagree
<paultag_> because I keep amazing backups
<paultag_> and I never loose data
<paultag_> and if I am turning it in for school
<paultag_> I don't want to turn in binary crap
<meindian523> you do, not all the rest of the world does
<meindian523> how would that result in binary crap?
<paultag_> meindian523, cp /bin/bash ./foo.bar
<paultag_> echo "foo" >> foo.bar
<meindian523> that would be binary
<paultag_> <paultag_> and if I am turning it in for school
<paultag_> <paultag_> I don't want to turn in binary crap
 * phillw wishes had not mentioned >> :-(
<paultag_> hahaha
<paultag_> It's cool
<meindian523> but if that was another text file, and you don't do backups, then you just lost that data
<meindian523> and you would be an idiot if you were turning it in for school and didn't check it at least once
<meindian523> for yourself
<paultag_> meindian523, anyone can come up with random "if this random situation happens" cases for most things
<paultag_> meindian523, I'm just saying I disagree with you fundamentally
<meindian523> paultag, same here :)
<paultag_> :)
<meindian523> IMHO, if it's that important, you check it for yourself before you turn it in
<meindian523> anyway, CSS calls, thanks for the example paultag
<paultag_> aye
<aussa> hello?
<Mohan_chml> hello aussa
<Mohan_chml> aussa: you are still here? you need some help?
<aussa> hi, i was wondering if you can help me with this, yes....
<aussa> moment :D
<aussa> im willing to format my system, and want to have a win partition, an ubuntu partition, and a shared partition for data, ive been reading a lot about it today, but i cant decided if i make that shared partition ext4, ntfs or fat32, what do you think about it?
<Mohan_chml> If you want to make the shared partition(as it must be visible in Win too), you must choose either FAT or NTFS
<Mohan_chml> ext3 or ext4 are not the file systems that windows support
<aussa> ok, and can i be able to install programs of win in that shared partition, for example solidworks?
<Mohan_chml> aussa: You can install anything in any partition and it will not bother you :)
<aveilleux> aussa: Though if a single file in Solidworks is over 3.2GB, the partition will have to be NTFS
<aussa> mmm.... ok, so i guess it wil be ntfs, thank you so much (Y)
<Mohan_chml> heya aveilleux.
<JoeMaverickSett> aussa: have you looked in on this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions ? i think you would probably want NTFS. :)
<aussa> ok, ill take a look, ty
<nate9901> i'm running ubuntu thru an external drive, i mounted my computers /dev/sda1 fs:ntfs to view files, and now i can no longer boot windows. also /dev/sda1 has somehow been converted to fat32... pls help
<Mohan_chml> awww he left. Darn I am late :/
<duanedesign> Mohan_chml: yeah some people are not very patient :(
<Mohan_chml> duanedesign: hello. How are you with CLIcompanion?
<Mohan_chml> duanedesign: PM
<Mohan_chml> heya hobgoblin =]
<hobgoblin> o/
<Mohan_chml> I ll bbl after 2 hours.. see ya later hobgoblin o/
<vu1kan> i created this alias in my .bashrc< alias web='cd ~/web/ && python -m SimpleHTTPServer' > how would i modify it to add < cd - > after i close the webserver? could i just append < &&  cd- >?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<meindian523> o/
<meindian523> |
<meindian523> \
<meindian523>     0_
<meindian523>     |
<meindian523>    /\
<duanedesign> 'lo Silver_Fox_ , meindian523
<Silver_Fox_> Hello duanedesign and meindian523
<Silver_Fox_> How are you both ?
<duanedesign> doing well, thank you
<meindian523> Hi duanedesign
 * meindian523 is cool
 * meindian523 goes off to perform daily routine work
<Silver_Fox_> Goodbye meindian523 .
<Silver_Fox_> That is good to know duanedesign  :)
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: how about you?
<Silver_Fox_> I am okay thank you duanedesign .  Rather busy at work,  but good.  Glad it is Monday
<Mohan_chml> Heya Silver_Fox_ and duanedesign. Both of you busy for a talk?
<Mohan_chml> Question: What is the difference between Open source and Free software
<Silver_Fox_> Free software is free, but the source code is not available.  Open source is exactly that. You have the source code and can modify. That is my interpretation anyway.
<Mohan_chml> Okay is there any celebration for Software freedom day at your location Silver_Fox_ ?
<duanedesign> yeah. Open Source is not necessarily free. free software is not necessarily open source
<duanedesign> unless its Free Open Source ;)
<Silver_Fox_> Not that I am aware off Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> duanedesign: ;)
<meindian523> uh, there is free as in freedom and free as in gratis
<meindian523> which one are you talking about Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> Silver_Fox_: Okay! I am going to plan about Software freedom day by tomorrow :)
<Mohan_chml> ohai meindian523 I am not sure about that
<Mohan_chml> coz idk both :D
<meindian523> Mohan_chml, k
<Mohan_chml> meindian523: at work now??
<duanedesign> Ahh. I see. Free Software as used by FSF means free as in freedom
<meindian523> free software is defined by the FSF
<meindian523> Mohan_chml, nope
<meindian523> FSF defines free software by 4 criterion
<meindian523> 1] Source code available
<meindian523> 2] Free to modify
<meindian523> 3] Free to redistribute
<duanedesign> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_source_software#Open_source_software_vs._free_software
<meindian523> 4] Free to run it for any purpose, reverse engineer etc
<meindian523> ya, that's better
<duanedesign> Open source software and free software are different terms for software which comes with certain rights, or freedoms, for the user. They describe two approaches and philosophies towards free software. Open source and free software (or software libre) both describe software which is free from onerous licensing restrictions. It may be used, copied, studied, modified and redistributed without restriction.
<meindian523> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/The_Free_Software_Definition
<meindian523> I mixed up a few
<meindian523> the 4 rules for a software to be considered free software are given in that ^^
<meindian523> as defined by the FSF
<Mohan_chml> hmmm. good to discuss it noe =]
<Phrea> is there a way to make Ubuntu power down when on a laptop the on/off button is pressed?
<duanedesign> The difference in the terms is where they place the emphasis. “Free software” is defined in terms of giving the user freedom. This reflects the goal of the free software movement. “Open source” highlights that the source code is viewable to all and proponents of the term usually emphasize the quality of the software and how this is caused by the development models
<meindian523> Open source software is defined by the OSI, and they have a ten point criterion to decide whether a software is open source
<meindian523> Phrea, System>>Preferences>>Power Management
<meindian523> duanedesign, +1
<duanedesign> Phrea: under the 'General' Tab
<meindian523> yep
<Phrea> omg, yea, sorry, I suck testicles
<JoeMaverickSett> so, FLOSS means both free/libre and open source, right?
<meindian523> JoeMaverickSett, yeah, Stallman is ok with using FLOSS when you don't want to fall in either of the camps
<Mohan_chml> I ll brb in 20 mins exact
 * meindian523 keeps a timer
<duanedesign> Mohan_chml: ok we are timing you
<Mohan_chml> lol :P
<duanedesign> duane pulls up applet-timer
<Mohan_chml> going to buy dinner :D
 * meindian523 will be back later, as and when he gets within range of the college wireless
<duanedesign> o/
<disturb3d> hi
<Silver_Fox_> Hello :)
<disturb3d> i deleted the python2.6 package on ubuntu and i was wondering if there is anyway to repair it short of reinstalling..
<disturb3d> google isnt too helpful on this
<Mohan_chml> Back
<Silver_Fox_> Open a terminal
<Silver_Fox_> Try something like: sudo apt-get install python2.6
<Mohan_chml> Silver_Fox_: synaptic may help I think
<Silver_Fox_> Guess I love cli too much ;)
<Mohan_chml> (:
<Silver_Fox_> I would also have a look in synaptic as Mohan_chml  says disturb3d
<disturb3d> i can only get a console,gnome vanished,and when i use apt-get install it says it cant resolve teh ro.archives.ubuntu.com url
<disturb3d> synaptic?
<Silver_Fox_> synaptic package manager
<Silver_Fox_> System > Administration > "Synaptic Package Manager"
<Mohan_chml> disturb3d: can you even enter through failsafe GNOME?
<Silver_Fox_>  *from memory
<disturb3d> no
<disturb3d> gnome is gone
<disturb3d> only dos-like console
<disturb3d> the real problem i have is that the /home/user folder is empty
<disturb3d> except from a strange .desktop file
<Mohan_chml> Yeah you can install from there disturb3d. By using sudo apt-get install python2.6
<Mohan_chml> Most of the packages in ubuntu runs by Python and I think that may be the reason for this
<disturb3d> i tried and i get an error whet apt tries to resolve the archive URL
<Mohan_chml> Silver_Fox_: what you think about recovery? Can that be done?
<disturb3d> well i dont mind reinstalling
<disturb3d> but i thought i could save 2 files i need and my pgp private key
<disturb3d> what i dont get is why my user folder is empty :(
<Mohan_chml> aww. Live CD has nothing in your user folder?
<Mohan_chml> wait
<Mohan_chml> disturb3d: You are looking at the drive named File system ??
<Mohan_chml> It is the Live CD which you are seeing currently
<disturb3d> well im not in ubuntu right now since i cant start anything
<duanedesign> disturb3d: try pinging google. To see if the resolving archive problem is just a matter of changing the mirror or something more
<duanedesign> ping -c 5 www.google.com
<disturb3d> i tried
<disturb3d> but it cant resolve anything apart my localhost
<Mohan_chml> disturb3d: how you saw that there is nothing in Users folder?
<disturb3d> from the console
<disturb3d> ls /home/distrub3d
<disturb3d> and all i have now is a strange file like : User-Private-Data-Something.desktop
<Mohan_chml> I have no clue as I had never gone through a problem like this :(
<JoeMaverickSett> disturb3d: if you don't mind reinstalling, why not try to recove the files you need with the Live CD, and don't mind about the PGP key, you could always make one again.
 * JoeMaverickSett is not much of a recovery guy. :)
<disturb3d> JoeMaverickSett, thx,i didnt thought of using live cd
<Mohan_chml> Joeb454: He has Private keys in his home folder
<Mohan_chml> aww wrong ping :(
<JoeMaverickSett> :)
<disturb3d> Mohan_chml,he had* :P
<JoeMaverickSett> disturb3d: you mentioned only pgp key, right?
<disturb3d> yes
<Mohan_chml> disturb3d: your still having it there :P
<JoeMaverickSett> Mohan_chml: we could always make new pgp key isn't it? :)
<disturb3d> well i try to recover it with the live CD it should work thanks a lot guys
<Mohan_chml> JoeMaverickSett: you can, but if you have a separate home and you encrypted it, then It may be something to handle with
<Mohan_chml> disturb3d: good luck :)
<disturb3d> i meant to ask that
<JoeMaverickSett> disturb3d: good luck.
<disturb3d> does ubuntu encrypt your home folder by default?
<AndrewMC> disturb3d: no
<duanedesign> disturb3d: you can use the command
<Mohan_chml> heya AndrewMC (:
<duanedesign> zcat -f /var/log/dpkg.log* | grep "\ remove\ " | sort
<AndrewMC> hey Mohan_chml
<duanedesign> to see recently removed packages to sort out what wasw removed that is causing your issues
<Mohan_chml> AndrewMC: hows life?
<AndrewMC> Mohan_chml: good but lets stay on topic
<disturb3d> duanedesign, python2.6 package was removed
<disturb3d> i installed the python3.1 package and thought that python2.6 is useless :P
<disturb3d> now learned the -s option when using apt-get remove to simulate the outcome
<aussa> hello?
<hobgoblin> hello
<KenN> I'n on an acer laptop, and the connection is really really slow [connection strength seems to be ok], like there is a lag before it actually goes to a site
<KenN> the lag is any- and everywhere, drives me nuts
<duanedesign> KenN: you can test the speed and latency at http://www.speedtest.net/
<KenN> latency is 20ms according to speedtest
<KenN> conection speed is 15/3mbit
<KenN> so the speed itself seems fine
<KenN> on average the browser sems to be thinking for anything between 10 and 20 seconds per website :?
<KenN> [connection is via wifi]
<duanedesign> KenN: hmm. might be a DNS issue
<KenN> thought about it, it's set to auto, and it does work, just with an extreme amount of latency
<duanedesign> KenN: IPV6 can cause that too.
<KenN> I know, so I set that to ignore
<duanedesign> have you disabled it in Firefox?
<KenN> using Opera atm
<duanedesign> ahh
<KenN> I can try Fx, where can I find that setting?
<KenN> duanedesign: it's the same for either browser
<duanedesign> is that editing /etc/sysctl.conf?
<KenN> editing?
<KenN> what do you mean?
<KenN> product: PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection                 vendor: Intel Corporation
<duanedesign> cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6   returns 0 if its enabled, 1 if its disabled
<KenN> the card
<duanedesign> these commands will edit the sysctl to disable IPV6 http://paste.ubuntu.com/493189/
<duanedesign> i am assuming you are using 10.04 Lucid Lynx?
<KenN> it's set to 0
<KenN> yes I am
<KenN> duanedesign:
<KenN> s already disabled
<KenN> sorry, typing on laptop, not used to it
<KenN> I have to eat, be back later, thanks in advance :)
<KenN> I'm back
<KenN> hmmm, primary DNS is a local IP, secondary is an outside IP
<KenN> maybe that's it?
<KenN> I think I fixed it
<KenN> I have NO idea why setting the WPA&WPA2 personal to enterprise, and then back to personal should work, but apparently it did
<duanedesign> KenN: great
<duanedesign> their is a neat tool to test DNS servers and see which are fastest for you
<Phrea> duanedesign: it went back to it's old speed again
<Phrea> even tried resetting the router, somebody said that sometimes wifi ports on routers can become 'clogged'. I'm sure I was trolled, but restarted the thing anyways
<antIP> or some reason I have three window borders suck on my screen and I can't move them or delete them. Even a restart doesn't get rid of them. Here's an image of my desktop http://i54.tinypic.com/2qimpn9.png - They're on my 3rd desktop. They don't show close maximize or minimize buttons either Any help with this weird issue would be appreciated
<antIP> I'm not sure if anyone is around, but how do I get rid of these window borders that stick around even after restart?
<shredder12> antIP: I never actually came across anything like this but you may try backing up your ~/.gnome2 folder, remove it and then restart
<shredder12> antIP: a warning though, it will remove all your gnome settings, e.g your shortcuts, themes, gnome-panel applets etc.
<shredder12> but they can be reconfigured pretty easily
<shredder12> you should see the default gnome after reboot, even a simple logout/login should work.
<sebsebseb> Hi
<its> do i need to install a anti virus and anti spy ware when using ubuntu 9.04, thanks
<sebsebseb> its: nope :)
<aveilleux> its: That's debatable, but generally not.
<sebsebseb> !virus | its
<ubot2> its: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<sebsebseb> its: By the way 9.04 is only supported untill the end of next month, then no more security updates
<aveilleux> Hm, NOD32 isn't on the list yet
<aveilleux> The Linux version is in open beta
<revolverXD> hi guys, anyone was able to install aireplay-ng on ubuntu lucid lynx?
<revolverXD> kinda banging my head in the wall about it
<revolverXD> all the instruction on the web are for debian :\
<revolverXD> (and they dont work)
<revolverXD> or better yet can anyone explain to me how i determine the mission dependecies that stop the "make" command?
<revolverXD> missing*
<phillw> revolverXD: can I sk why you are trying to crack WEP passwords?
<phillw> *ask*
<revolverXD> yeah my job
<revolverXD> the higher up closed the wep for no damn reason :\
<revolverXD> and out curiosity how actually of how it works
<phillw> well, the bad news is that no one should still be using WEP, they should all be on the new protocol, which airplay cannot hack into. Within the ubuntu family we share freely, we do not attack other peoples systems / broadband / wifi / profiles / email accounts etc.
<phillw> WPA and WPA2 would need several years of data traffic to get a password.
<revolverXD> i have no intention of attacking anyone- i have nothing to gain from that just want to surp the net at 4 am when no one is calling to work and the only thing i can do is stare at the wall
<revolverXD> yeah i know but they use wep
<phillw> ever considered an ethernet lead? :-)
<revolverXD> lol they will hang me on the wall :)
<revolverXD> its a ahrdend system
<revolverXD> the moment i will connect something to the Ethernet im dead meat
<revolverXD> i work as isp support provider
<phillw> revolverXD: ^^ read what you just wrote ^^ hacking into it is likely to get you fired / prosecuted.
<valindil89> zomg its been a while.
<valindil89> paultag o/
<revolverXD> not really i can allway ask other ppl on the work since its seems im the only one that dont do that yet, actually i dont have an idea why they even put protection on the wirless
<revolverXD> each and everyone in my work allready broke into it
<aveilleux> revolverXD: "Everyone else has already done it" is not a good excuse to crack into a protected network.
<revolverXD> but nvm i will not ask you something that is against the police of the Chanel
<aveilleux> revolverXD: If everyone at work has already done it, then ask one of them for the key. I still do not condone that course of action, because unauthorized access to any network is bad
<revolverXD> but on other hand can i ask for help how i can determine the dependencies that block me from using the make command?
<aveilleux> revolverXD: Did you try running ./configure first?
<revolverXD> and i dont ask it for aircrack i just want to know how to operate that command i tried -dd and -p
<revolverXD> i use ./configure before make ?
<aveilleux> revolverXD: Generally, yes... it should do through and check the dependencies beforehand
<aveilleux> s/do/go
<revolverXD> gonna check google how to use that,but another question if i may
<revolverXD> apt-get can deal with tar files ? or is just for installing from the net?
<aveilleux> revolverXD: apt-get is for downloading and installing from the Internet. Tarballs (.tar.gz) files are not related. Generally they're source, and you have to compile source before you can run it.
<paultag> revolverXD, look into checkinstall
<revolverXD> thx i will try that now
<paultag> hey valindil89 :)
<valindil89> :)
<paultag> revolverXD, that just makes a ( not well-done, but still usable ) deb file dpkg can use ( not apt, but what apt uses )
<valindil89> brb
 * phillw waves at boss ( paultag) :D
<valindil89> ok back
<paultag> heyya phillw :)
<paultag> phillw, how goes, my friend?
<phillw> hi paultag it is going okay, just got the 'naughty word filter' uploaded and installed on http://uy-forums.net/ so that's another job off my 'to do' list :-)
<revolverXD> dosent seems to work but i will figure this out as long as i have the general,thx guys and good night
<paultag> phillw, kickass
<win2linux> hello
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-14
<uchobby> HOw would one go about getting a USB Headset working on Ubuntu 10.04?
<meindian523> um, plug it in and tell Sound Preferences to use it?
<uchobby> trying that
<uchobby> I get a pop up that says waiting for sound to load, and it never goes away, have tired this already
<uchobby> "Waiting for sound system to respond"
<meindian523> hmm, did your headset come with a driver CD?
<uchobby> no
<uchobby> and I've had no sound since I installed Ubuntu
<meindian523> :/
<uchobby> thought maybe I would try a USB headset
 * meindian523 doesn't know
<meindian523> hey, irrespective of headset or not
<meindian523> you don't have sound?
<uchobby> right, no sound
<meindian523> uchobby, try replacing Pulseaudio with ALSA
<uchobby> how? apt-get ALSA?
<meindian523> wait
<meindian523> pulseaudio's description in Synaptic reads "Wide range of supported client libraries. ESD, ALSA, oss...."
<meindian523> strange
<uchobby> apt-get install --reinstall pulseaudio - Saw a suggestion to try this, still get the issue, wonder if a restart is required or a mod probe
<meindian523> uchobby, honestly, I would be exceeding my sense of responsibility if I advised anything I wasn't sure of
 * uchobby nods
<meindian523> you'll have to wait for someone who knows this stuff
<meindian523> aveilleux, sound help?
<uchobby> I check that there is a new version of alsa
<uchobby> have intstructions fo rit
<uchobby> a bit ugly but I'm going to try
<[styx]> ok i dowloaded a program and when i open it to install it it opens archive manager?
<[styx]> how do i get the installer?
<meindian523> [styx], what program and where did you download it from?
<seidos> [styx], did you download a tar ball?  you might have to compile it.
<[styx]> eclipse ide from eclipse .org
<seidos> [styx], depends what's in the archive you downloaded.  in all likelihood there is a configure script, if there is you will have to try to compile it
<seidos> [styx], did you check synpatic package manager to see if there is an eclipse package there?
<[styx]> ill look
<seidos> well, there is an "eclipse" package.  i did sudo apt-get install eclipse in a terminal and it was going to install something that's 351MB
<[styx]> yeah
<seidos> yeah, looks right from sudo aptitude search eclipse
<seidos> that'll be easier, to install it from synaptic, unless you want to try compiling it yourself
<[styx]> wheres sudo
<[styx]> i cant find it lol
<[styx]> im new to linux
<aveilleux> [styx]: It's a command in Terminal.
<[styx]> i forget where i found it lasttime
<[styx]> cmnd to get it?
<aveilleux> [styx]: Um, sudo is its own command.
<seidos> [styx], sudo is a command to run a program in terminal with root privileges
<[styx]> ok
<[styx]> so shallo
<[styx]> shall i google the command?
<aveilleux> [styx]: There's no reason to,
<[styx]> or i kinda want to try compiling it myself
<aveilleux> [styx]: We just explained exactly what it does. "root" is the administration account.
<seidos> [styx], if you want to learn about, go for it :)
<JoeMaverickSett> [styx]: if you would like to read more of it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudo
<[styx]> cool thaks
<meindian523> aveilleux, I think [styx] wanted to find the Terminal
<aveilleux> meindian523: Uh, okay...
<meindian523> and (s)he was confusing the command sudo with where you issue it, the terminal
<meindian523> common mistake with new to computers/ new to linux
<aveilleux> [[]
<aveilleux> whoops.
<Talib> Hi, I am a windows user trying out ubuntu. I was tols that /usr/bin is kinda like program files. My question is why are there no sub-directories used here? It seems a bit disorganized.
<Talib> tols=told
<pedro3005> Talib, because it's not a good analogy
<pedro3005> Talib, http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html
<Talib> ok, thanks. Still seems disorganized though, but I can live with it.
<Talib> Let's say I want to write my own ubuntu software. I downloaded Code::Blocks and can compile a basic program. Now let's say I want to distribute this software. Do I just make tarball with a directory structure or are there package creators?
<tdn> I have created a user during installation and said Yes to "Encrypt home dirs?". How do I get back to non-encrypted home dirs?
<Talib> don't worry, found The Ubuntu Packaging Guide, just a lot to read
<pedro3005> tdn, I found http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8459529&postcount=5
<arundracula> my wifi card detected.. driver installed using ndiswrapper.. says hardware present.. but No device for wlan0...pls help
<arundracula> iwconfig says only lo, eth0 and ppp0... no wlan
<arundracula> And those have no wireless extensions
<seidos> arundracula, i see you, but i can't think of anything right now.
<arundracula> ok
<arundracula> Anyway I am posting it in forum
<seidos> arundracula, well, do you know what wireless chipset you have?
<seidos> arundracula, good idea.  have you tried searching the forum yet?
<arundracula> I searched..
<arundracula> belkin : driver installed
<arundracula> 	device (1799:700F) present (alternate driver: rtl8180)
<seidos> arundracula, that doesn't sound like a wireless chipset.  did you download the windows inf file for your wireless device?
<seidos> arundracula, do you know that ndiswrapper uses a windows driver to get your wireless working?
<seidos> arundracula, you can get your wireless device by doing lscpi | grep Ethernet in terminal
<arundracula> It is working in Windows
<arundracula> 00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)
<arundracula> 01:06.0 Ethernet controller: Belkin Device 700f (rev 20)
<seidos> arundracula, ndiswrapper "wraps" a windows driver so that it can be used in linux
<arundracula> ok
<arundracula> In windows, it was showing as Ethernet controller. But I got it working by installing its driver in Windows.
<seidos> arundracula, after installing ndiswrapper, you have to download the windows driver (the inf file) to ubuntu, then open ndiswrapper and point it to the inf file in ubuntu.
<arundracula> Already done.. And it shows belkin: driver installed device (1799:700F) present (alternate driver: rtl8180)
<seidos> all right.  hmmm, i'm trying to remember if there was anything else i had to do.
<seidos> do you see network manager in the gnome tray?
<tdn> pedro3005, should I run that as root or as the user with encrypted home?
<tdn> pedro3005, I think this is an area of Ubuntu that is really poorly documented.
<arundracula> Yes
<tdn> :(
<seidos> arundracula, is wireless checked?
<seidos> arundracula, when you right click, is wireless checked on?
<arundracula> There is no wireless there.
<pedro3005> tdn, as the user with the encrypted home I think
<seidos> arundracula, so you have the windows driver loaded in ndiswrapper, and no wireless is available.  have you tried restarting?
<tdn> pedro3005, well... I am not really comfortable just running such a command. I do not know if it will delete my encrypted files or what.
<arundracula> Restarted already.
<seidos> arundracula, all i can think to do is to search the forums or google at this point.
<arundracula> ok
<arundracula> Anyway thank you
<seidos> arundracula, it sounds like you've done everything you need to do, but i may be missing something.
<seidos> arundracula, i'll help you search if you stick around :)
<arundracula> ok
<pedro3005> tdn, try man encryptfs-setup-private
<arundracula> ifconfig wlan0 says Device not found
<seidos> arundracula, are you using 10.04?
<tdn> pedro3005, will et be enough if I just do this: rm -rf /home/foo ; deluser foo ; adduser foo ?
<pedro3005> tdn, I suppose, but you'll lose your files
<seidos> arundracula, did you use this to setup ndiswrapper:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<tdn> pedro3005, I can just manually copy those outside before.
<pedro3005> tdn, worth a shot then. couldn't hurt
<tdn> pedro3005, ok.
<arundracula> I am using 10.04
<arundracula> I installed the driver using ndisgtk
<seidos> arundracula, did you blacklist the bcm43xx?
<arundracula> No
<seidos> arundracula, it says to do so in ndiswrapper docs located here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<arundracula> I was not sure if it is bcm43xx or something in that xx
<tdn> pedro3005, I think it is not enouogh. There is some data under /home/.ecryptfs.
<arundracula> done
<arundracula> blacklisted
<seidos> arundracula, you'll probably have to restart to reinitialize wireless.  you can *try* sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart in terminal to see if that does it, otherwise restart
<arundracula> I will restart. You'll be here?
<seidos> yeah
<arundracula> Ok now. ifconfig returns lo, eth0 and ppp0 only
<seidos> arundracula, well, i found this on the ubuntuforums:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-713058.html
<seidos> arundracula, is the wireless device a pci card?
<arundracula> Yes
<seidos> ifconfig is the same as before, right?
<seidos> arundracula, is the inf file you are using named net8185.inf?
<arundracula> Yes
<arundracula> There are three files, Belkin.ini, bet8185.cat, and RTL85n86.sys
<seidos> if you have the realtek chipset, they recommended the net8185.inf driver to be used with the pci card, especially if you can confirm your card is using a realtek chipset
<arundracula> sorry net8185.cat
<seidos> hm, that's weird, no .inf file.
<arundracula> Again sorry
<seidos> arundracula, see if you can get a hold of the net8185.inf file from realtech
<arundracula> Belkin.inf is really inf, not ini
<arundracula> ok
<seidos> i see
<seidos> arundracula, i think i found it here:  http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&ProdID=35&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<seidos> arundracula, there's also a linux driver.  if you get ndiswrapper working, maybe you can try that out if you're so inclined
<arundracula> ok
<arundracula> The ndiswrapper is for WindowsXP or Vista?
<seidos> i think windows xp is a safer bet
<arundracula> Because I tried WinXP and shows hardware not present
<seidos> with the net8185.inf driver?
<arundracula> yes
<arundracula> I am trying Vista drivers now
<seidos> and you restarted the system after installing?
<arundracula> No
<seidos> from what i've read, they recommend it.
<seidos> but try the vista drivers if you want
<seidos> well, basically arundracula, if this doesn't work, you'll have to pull the card out to verify what chipset your belkin card is using.  if it is the realtek 8185 then other people have got it working, so it should be possible if we follow the directions properly.
<arundracula> ok
<duanedesign> morning all
<arundracula> Vista driver is also not working. Showing hardware present to No
<seidos> arundracula, i'm not sure what else to try.  if you can confirm the chipset that is on your pci card, that would probably help verify the net8185.inf is the right driver.
<arundracula> what if we use ndiswrapper -a parameter
<seidos> instead of the gui?  doesn't hurt to try.
<seidos> i'm not familiar with the command
<arundracula> I looked into the card and it says RTL8185L
<seidos> oh, something i also thought might help is poking around in lsmod
<seidos> type lsmod in terminal, and look for the belkin device, and make sure no drivers are assigned to it that shouldn't show up
<arundracula> No Belkin there
<seidos> arundracula, i checked the ndiswrapper list, and the 8185 isn't listed there.  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Category:PCI
<seidos> arundracula, you might have better luck trying the linux driver.
<arundracula> before that should I try this one's second post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435065
<seidos> arundracula, yeah i saw that, but the device id they get is 701f...yours is 700f, and you verified your device is 8185 real tek chipset, and there is an 8185 linux driver from realtek...sooo, i don't know, it's up to you, but if it were i'd try the linux driver from realtek
<arundracula> OK I am trying the linux driver.
<seidos> arundracula, do you have a belkin f5d7000?
<arundracula> Yes
<seidos> arundracula, i think this is the forum post you want:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-713058.html
<seidos> there is also a section where a user "Povilas" posted a quick guide for getting the linux driver working
<arundracula> yeah he says about the -a parameter
<seidos> i'll download the linux driver to see what kind of documentation comes with it, but it looks like you'll have to compile it :/  sorry, ndiswrapper would have been easier if it works.
<arundracula> ok
<arundracula> I am trying this one
<duanedesign> bug 176507 <--says 'Fix Released'
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 176507 in network-config (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "[hardy] RTL8185L driver not working (dups: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176507
<seidos> duanedesign, thanks, i'll check it out
<seidos> duanedesign, well, he's using 10.04, so the fix should already be included.  i think maybe because the device shows up as a belkin in lspci that the realtek driver isn't installed.
<arundracula> tried that step. No changes
<seidos> arundracula, are you there?  i just found some more ndiswrapper information.
<duanedesign> seidos: bug 368679
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 368679 in fedora (and 2 other projects) "wifi module rtl8180 freezes the system (affects: 11) (dups: 1) (heat: 64)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368679
<seidos> arundracula, check out this bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/151600
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 151600 in linux-source-2.6.22 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "madwifi no longer working in kernel 2.6.22-12 and 2.6.22-14 (heat: 3)" [Low,Won't fix]
<seidos> arundracula, someone said there that they had to do a "ifconfig wlan0 up" to get there wlan0 to show up in ifconfig
<arundracula> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<seidos> arundracula, you have the 1122 version of the realtek inf loaded in ndiswrapper?
<arundracula> I don't know
<arundracula> After that last step. system is slowing some times
<arundracula> So I removed the ndis drivers
<seidos> hmmm
<arundracula> But .. my first driver automatically detected the hardware without passing the -a parameter. So I think that is correct version
<seidos> arundracula, so you're saying it worked?
<arundracula> I think it is more compatible than this Realtek's And also I opened the realtek .inf file and it says Wireless 54M Ethernet controller and my card is 54G
<duanedesign> did modprobing the driver work. sudo modprobe rtl8180
<seidos> that's actually a good idea, a sudo lshw might be a good idea too
<duanedesign> i did that on mine and it loaded the rtl8180  drivers
 * seidos tries it
<duanedesign> lsmod | grep rtl8180
<duanedesign> oops, wrong window :P
<seidos> yeah it worked for me too, and sudo rmmod rtl8180 removed it
<arundracula> Now I removed all ndis drivers. So I want to install it again. Which one.? Realtek's or the previous one?
<duanedesign> arundracula: can you try running : sudo modprobe rtl8180
<duanedesign> then:  lsmod | grep rtl8180
<duanedesign> to make sure it loads
<duanedesign> there is a bug about the module not auto loading
<arundracula> done
<arundracula> It says two warnings
<arundracula> All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<arundracula> wowowwowo
<arundracula> Now the wireless icon has wireless connections
<arundracula> I have no drivers in ndiswrapper. But I run the above code
<arundracula> Now it has wireless Menus
<arundracula> Now iwconfig says wlan0
<duanedesign> ok the .conf warning is ok
<duanedesign> it is just a warning that all files in that folder will somedady be required to have .conf
<arundracula> ok
<duanedesign> arundracula: if you left-click the network icon in the top panel can you see wireless networks?
 * seidos bows out
<arundracula> Yes now it is there
<seidos> arundracula, so everything is cool?  you can connect to your wireless ap?
<arundracula> Yeah
<arundracula> Thank you all..
<arundracula> But..
<arundracula> This is not only for connect to AP.. but also for a hotspot .. that I have to find now..
<seidos> i don't see how an AP and a hotspot are any different.
<duanedesign> gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<duanedesign> that looks like where the module needs to be added so it loads at boot
<duanedesign> that way you do not have to modprobe it every time you shutdown and start up
<arundracula> In that I have to type.. modprobe rtl8180?
<duanedesign> just rtl8180
<arundracula> ok
<duanedesign> http://paste.ubuntu.com/493592/
<duanedesign> should look something like that^^
<duanedesign> you might not have lp and rtc
<arundracula> done
<arundracula> I have lp
<duanedesign> makes me wonder what 'rtc' is :)
<seidos> i was just thinking i wonder if there is a database of all the modules with descriptions
 * seidos googles
<duanedesign> arundracula: FWIW, modprobe -r <modulename>   will do the opposite and unload a module
<arundracula> ok
<seidos> hmmm, couldn't find anything
<seidos> well i found modprobe -l | more but that doesn't help, since there are no descriptions
<arundracula> there is a problem
<arundracula> I created a wireless connection and it is not showing up in the left click menu
<arundracula> No there are some connect to hidden networks etc..
<arundracula> Yo .. working now
<duanedesign> great
<arundracula> Actually I want to share my ppp0 connection with my mobile over wifi
<arundracula> And that is not happening here
<arundracula> Thank you for your support
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<duanedesign> hello Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello duanedesign .
<Silver_Fox_> How are you sir ?
<hobgoblin> hello Silver_Fox_ duanedesign
<Silver_Fox_> o/
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: i am good. Woke up this morning with a craving for some Lunch from my favorite Indian Food restaurant. So I am counting down the hours till Lunch time :)
<Silver_Fox_> I usually have breakfast when i wake up
<Silver_Fox_> Maybe you were just hungry?
<arundracula> I want to share my wvdial internet over wlan0 . How to do?
<arundracula> I am not too good in masquerade. So advice needed
<arundracula> I don't know what to do after this:  sysctl -w net.ipv4.conf.all.forwarding=1
<arundracula> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<arundracula> iptables-save
<duanedesign> arundracula: i am not sure. I have never done that
<arundracula> ok
<duanedesign> arundracula: However i did have a link in my bookmarks on the subject. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<arundracula> checking..
<arundracula> I can say how I connected in Windows if it helps
<arundracula> Don't know what to do after IPforwarding
<reaper50435> I am having trouble installing this game, tried gmount-iso, wine they both give me a error Pol gives me a list of commands but i cannot get them to work
<arundracula> I think my wifi card not supporting master mode.. But here says it is .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/MasterMode#Realtek%20RTL8180%20cards%20(rtl8180-sa2400%20project)
<waheed> hi there need help regarding  ircd-ircu
<reaper50435> has anyone got suse 9.3 to install in vbox before because it is not detecting the partition hard drive that i made in vbox for it
<red1> hi
<phillw> hi red1
<sebsebseb> Hi
<red1> i can't open the link on this page http://watch-series.com/open/cale/98736/idepisod/14224.html
<red1> do i need something to open it?
<phillw> red1: I've just followed the link and got the following error "You either took a wrong turn or the site is screwed. Don't panic! "; I suggest you follow the http://watch-series.com/contact link to let them know.
<red1> but it works with windows
<red1> do i need some kind of flash update?
<yofel> hm, trying to open that page I got 1 redirect to a 404 message, and one page that tells me to upgrade flash
<phillw> red1: http://watch-series.com/404_page reports that it should work okay, I'm not their tech department so you would be best off asking them via the link provided. Sorry I cannot be of more help, but it is not reporting an error on my system, only a server error on theirs.
<red1> ok thanks
<phillw> I'm using the daily build of chromium, let me just check with my stable Firefox browser .... ahhh, well, they've gone :-\
<metulz231> Hello I'm having a problem getting the sound to work on my computer. I've tried finding the driver I need but no luck
<phillw> hi metulz231 http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 is a really good place to start with, as they have instructions in the sticky area & you can ask about specific drivers etc.
<metulz231> Awesome. I just can't figure this out. Kinda frustrated.
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> whats the diffrence btw these tree packages linux-image 
<kosaidpo> linux-headers 
<kosaidpo> linux-kernel-headers 
<yofel> kosaidpo: I can't fine linux-kernel-headers anyway, but the image is the actual kernel image and driver modules package, and the headers package contains the source code headers that are needed to build additional driver modules for the kernel (like the nvidia drivers)
<yofel> s/anyway/anywhere/
<kosaidpo> yofel: okay tnx : )
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-15
<miosec_> hi
<Guest80099> totally just got on irc through a school computer lol
<Guest80099> ok going to configure this alot better lol!
 * aveilleux blinks
<stlsaint> aveilleux: care to take a stab at one of my apache logs...
<stlsaint> aveilleux: i never cared to look at them much but they are getting my attention as i get attacked more and more
<aveilleux> stlsaint: I know very little about apache besides how to set it up
<stlsaint> oh ok
<aveilleux> stlsaint: Sorry
<stlsaint> np
<arundracula> Today when I turned on the computer, wifi is gone No wlan0 device.. I don't know what happened
<Mohan_chml> hey arundracula.
<Mohan_chml> you have your wireless switched on?
<arundracula> yes
<arundracula> It is a PCI card
<Mohan_chml> you are using BSNL ?
<arundracula> yesterday duanedesign suggested to 'modprobe rtl8580' to make it detected. And it worked. But today its gone
<Mohan_chml> Hmmm..! is that now working for ya today?
<arundracula> No such device for wlan0
<Mohan_chml> arundracula: you tried pppoeconf in teerminal?
<Mohan_chml> terminal*
<arundracula> now trying
<Mohan_chml> arundracula: type sudo pppoeconf in terminal and see whether its detecting your wlan
<arundracula> Found 1 ethernet device eth0
<Mohan_chml> Okay click forward/yes
<arundracula> Scanned.. and says scanned 1 interface... Access Concentrator of your provider didnt respond....
<Mohan_chml> argh!
<Mohan_chml> I will google it and will brb
<arundracula> Wait I have Windows in which this is working.. I will boot that so that if an initialization problem or something...
<arundracula> brb
<JoeMaverickSett> arundracula: duanedesign	gksudo gedit /etc/modules	12:21
<JoeMaverickSett> duanedesign	that looks like where the module needs to be added so it loads at boot	12:21
<JoeMaverickSett> oops, sorry
<Mohan_chml> arundracula: <arundracula> Wait I have Windows in which this is working.. I will boot that so that if an initialization problem or something...
<Mohan_chml> aww
<duanedesign> hello
<Mohan_chml> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-August/121828.html
<Mohan_chml> arundracula: ^
<JoeMaverickSett> Mohan_chml: i think he didn't do just like duanedesign suggested yesterday.
<duanedesign> arundracula: it sis not modprobe the module?
<duanedesign> arundracula: can you run:  lsmod | grep rtl8180
<Mohan_chml> arundracula: respond to us please
<Mohan_chml> duanedesign: when he said like "I have Windows in which this is working..", I got a link whick I shared above with the same words mentioned in it. please look at that too (:
<duanedesign> arundracula: oh no we lost him/her
<Mohan_chml> duanedesign: hes from India (:
<duanedesign> Mohan_chml: i thought we added rtl8180 to theright file last night
<Mohan_chml> I can smell his IP ::D
<duanedesign> is not /etc/modules where you put modules you want to load everytime you boot?
<Mohan_chml> duanedesign: let him come back and we can enquire him
<Mohan_chml> I think no!
<duanedesign> sudo modprobe rtl8180 <--that will get hiw wireless back. But we need to figure out how to make that change persistent
<Mohan_chml> hmm.!
<Mohan_chml> duanedesign: how about adding to system->preferences-> startup applications?
<Mohan_chml> Just a try (:
<Mohan_chml> we can add whatever command that has to run and I think that will work
<duanedesign> yeah that might work
<duanedesign> he could add:  sudo modprobe rtl8180
<Mohan_chml> duanedesign: sudo is needed there? as its a boot up command
<Mohan_chml> Ohai phillw (:
<arundracula> no wlan0
<Mohan_chml> arundracula: open terminal and type sudo modprobe rtl8180
<arundracula> typed
<Mohan_chml> what popped up when you hit enter?
<arundracula> Nothing
<arundracula> No errors
<Mohan_chml> now also you cant connect to the internet?
<arundracula> I am using wvdial
<arundracula> to connect to internet
<arundracula> I want to share it over wifi
<Mohan_chml> duanedesign: Ping
<Mohan_chml> arundracula: what ISP your using? BSNL or Reliance?
<arundracula> BSNL
<arundracula> EVDI
<arundracula> EVDO
<Mohan_chml> Hmm... for my pppoeconf worked
<Mohan_chml> I am not using wvdail for BSNL
<arundracula> This is a USB modem from qualcomm
<Mohan_chml> ah..! okay.
<duanedesign> i am not sure about sharing an internet connection.
<arundracula> Anyway wlan0 is not showing
<arundracula> iwconfig wlan0
<arundracula> wlan0     No such device
<duanedesign> arundracula: is this on the computer we worked on yesterday or is this the second computer?
<arundracula> Yes, the same computer
<duanedesign> can you see if this command returns anything?    lsmod | grep rtl8180
<arundracula> yes
<arundracula> it returns something which rtl8180 in red 4 time
<arundracula> 4 times
<duanedesign> ok
<arundracula> I'll be back.. power gone..
<Mohan_chml> oh...12 to 2 :P
<arundracula> No.. this is random
<arundracula> :)
<Mohan_chml> arundracula: It is regular from 2 to 4 In my town
<Mohan_chml> he quit :?
<Mohan_chml> duanedesign: I have my state for this issue. We have a regular two hours powercut a day :/
<Mohan_chml> have/hate*
<arundracula> yeah
<duanedesign> arundracula: did you have to restart your computer?
<arundracula> yes
<arundracula> restarted
<duanedesign> i wonder if the wireless driver((module) stayed loaded?  lsmod | grep rtl8180
<duanedesign> do you get the same 4 lines
<arundracula> Yes it is
<arundracula> yes
<duanedesign> ok. I wonder if it is something in your iptables. Can you run:  iptables -L
<arundracula> Yesterday lspci -nn shown Belkin Device [1799:700f] (rev 20) after wifi worked.. But now it is showing Belkin Device [1799:300f] (rev 20)
<arundracula> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<arundracula> target     prot opt source               destination
<arundracula> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<arundracula> target     prot opt source               destination
<arundracula> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<arundracula> target     prot opt source               destination
<duanedesign> ok that is ok, the iptable
<arundracula> Yesterday I tried to ipforward and some modprobes to share ppp0 over wlan0.
<arundracula> I don't know how to check if it was the problem
<duanedesign> ok.
<duanedesign> arundracula: the command: lsmod
<duanedesign> will list all the modules
<duanedesign> that would be the result of the modprobes
<arundracula> ok
<duanedesign> you can paste it at http://pastebin.ca/
<duanedesign> might be kinda long. Though I am not sure if I would recognize exactly what you need/dont
<arundracula> http://pastebin.ca/1941151
<arundracula> rtl8180 is used by 0
<duanedesign> arundracula:  lshw -C network  <--this will show you if the driver is bound to the device
<duanedesign> their will be a section
<duanedesign> configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ath9k driverversion=2.6.35-20-generic firmware=N/A latency=0 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11abgn
<arundracula> *-network UNCLAIMED
<duanedesign> see 'driver=ath9k' that is my driver
<arundracula> configuration: latency=64 mingnt=32
<duanedesign> hmm
<arundracula> yesterday I 'ndiswrapper -a'  with downloaded rtl8180 driver. After that I removed this driver using the ndiswrapper gtk . And then I typed modprobe rtl8180.
<arundracula> Then it showed working
<duanedesign> arundracula: you shouldnt need ndiswrapper with the native linux driver
<arundracula> ok
<duanedesign> arundracula: do you get 0 when you run:  cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<arundracula> Yes
<arundracula> I have a linux driver from realtek.
<duanedesign> arundracula: i am out of ideas. I would try and find the guides you used yesterday and see if you can possibly figure out if maybe one of those modules you loaded with modprobe might be the source of your problem
<arundracula> ok
<arundracula> I have doubts with iptable_bat, nf_nat, ip_tables
<arundracula> Also this /etc/network/interfaces contains this only
<arundracula> auto lo
<arundracula> iface lo inet loopback
<duanedesign> mine has
<duanedesign> auto lo
<duanedesign> iface lo inet loopback
<arundracula> Yesterday I've modprobed ndiswrapper and blacklisted bcm43xx.
<duanedesign> out of the modules you listed I only have ip_tables FWIW
<duanedesign> also you might try to grep dmesg to see if that log has any clues. The command would be something like:  dmesg | grep wlan
<duanedesign> if you still have the ndiswrapper configuration file in /etc/modprobe.d/ you can get rid of that.  sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<arundracula>  dmesg | grep wlan returns nothing
<arundracula> How about this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4450560&postcount=12
<arundracula> After blacklisting all, I am trying  a restart
<arundracula> BRB
<Silver_Fox_> Hi all :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> shredder12:
<kimbis> I want to install Ubuntu on my laptop that has Windows Vista installed. I don't want to do a dual install, I want to completely irradicate Windows and install Ubuntu. I have downloaded Ubuntu desktop to a USB stick and backed up my files to an external harddrive. How do I know my laptop can handle Ubuntu and are there instructions on how to start with formating my harddrive and installing from the stick?
<hobgoblin> kimbis: assuming that the usb booted - check that everything that you need to work does so. Once you are sure that you want to proceed start the installer that is on the desktop. When you reach the partition stage choose use whole disk and vista will be wiped and ubuntu will install using the WHOLE disk
<kimbis> I have two partitions, will that mess things up?
<hobgoblin> kimbis: it will use the whole disk - any existing partitions will be deleted and then the disk will be reformatted.
<hobgoblin> may I ask why you don't want to start with a dualboot?
<kimbis> I've used other Linux programs before and loved them. I only have Vista on this laptop because it came that way. I needed a computer quickly when the last one died and I've been too lazy to switch. I really can't stand having Windows.
<hobgoblin> aah - k - just making sure it was not some sort of reason that isn't a real one :)
<hobgoblin> then I would go ahead - make sure there are no known issues - try a search of the forum maybe for the make/model and also read the release notes
<kimbis> I feel stupid, but I didn't see any specifications for installing it. I looked at the laptop page and it wasn't listed there.
<hobgoblin> kimbis: which are here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes
<hobgoblin> kimbis: what make/model is it and what laptop page is that?
<kimbis> It was a page coming from the Ubuntu page...a link I found there. I have an Aspire 5100 (yeah, it's a piece...ha ha!)
<kimbis> I'm thinking perhaps I should have it on both CD and stick or?
<hobgoblin> well I would be the wrong person to ask - I don't possess a stick at all lol
<hobgoblin> but it is worth having a cd I would guess
<kimbis> It can't hurt to have both I suppose. Thanks for the help! :-D
<Mohan_chml> Hey hobgoblin =]
<hobgoblin> kimbis: you're welcome - don't forget when you are in the livecd and assuming you have net you can come back and ask if you need to
<hobgoblin> hi Mohan_chml
<kimbis> Ok! Thanks!
<Mohan_chml> Good luck kimbis (:
<kimbis> Thank you!
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: I sat back and watched whether you are with the same energy like before 6 months (:
<hobgoblin> lol
<hobgoblin> nothing changes Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> :D
<Abhijeet_> SOUND CARD NOT DETECTED MY LAPTOP IS ACER 5740 HOW CAN I INNSTALL THE DRIVER NO SOUND OUTPUT IN MY LAPTOP PLEASE HELP
<Mohan_chml> Abhijeet_: swirch off the caps
<Abhijeet_> sorry
<Mohan_chml> goto system-> preferences-> sound and check the hardware tab
<Mohan_chml> Abhijeet_: ^ no worries (:
<Abhijeet_> there is nothing in it , the hardware tab not showing the hardware
<Mohan_chml> aww
<Mohan_chml> running lspci in terminal displays your audio device?
<Abhijeet_> no ,
<Mohan_chml> I think your hardware drives is not detectd. you updated your machine too?
<hobgoblin> Abhijeet_: run lspci and paste to paste.ubuntu.com please
<Abhijeet_> please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/494296/
<duanedesign> Abhijeet_: are you running 10.04 Lucid Lynx?
<hobgoblin> Abhijeet_: Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio
<Abhijeet_> then why it is not detected by the system and also the alsamixer is not working
<hobgoblin> it is detected - might not be working though ;) and what do you mean alsamixer is not working
<hobgoblin> see what aplay -l  says
<Abhijeet_> please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/494299/
<Mohan_chml> Abhijeet_: sorry my internet collapsed.
<Mohan_chml> <Mohan_chml> I think your hardware drives is not detectd. you updated your machine too?
<duanedesign> Abhijeet_: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Abhijeet_> i have not updated but till afternoon it was working then my friend experianted  and install oss and esound. are they responsible for this?
<Abhijeet_> im running ubbuntu 10.10
<hobgoblin> possibly playing with oss and esound in a dev version did - was it working previously?
<duanedesign> Abhijeet_: they might of uninstalled alsa and/or pulseaudio to install oss
<Mohan_chml> Abhijeet_: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<Mohan_chml> your audio device is detected
<hobgoblin> Mohan_chml: we've been there :) aplay loses it
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: sorry I missed my logs due to my disconnect problem :(
<hobgoblin> I guessed :)
<Abhijeet_> yes it was working
 * Mohan_chml hatez his ISP
<Mohan_chml> heya duanedesign (:
<hobgoblin> Abhijeet_: so why did you install oss and esound?
<hobgoblin> Abhijeet_: I would reverse the steps you did this afternoon
<Mohan_chml> Abhijeet_: you are watching us..?
<Abhijeet_> yes
<duanedesign> Abhijeet_:If you ran the following and selected OSS that would prevent ALSA from loading : sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base
<Abhijeet_> how can i recover the problem
<hobgoblin> and hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello hobgoblin o/
<hobgoblin> Abhijeet_: either do what duanedesign said ^^ if that is what you did or reverse whatever you did earlier
<Abhijeet__> mohan are u there
<Mohan_chml> Abhijeet__: <hobgoblin> Abhijeet_: either do what duanedesign said ^^ if that is what you did or reverse whatever you did earlier
<Mohan_chml> That is what I can say
<duanedesign> Abhijeet__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base <--and select ALSA, then reboot
<duanedesign> Abhijeet__: also run this to make sure pulseaudio is still installed: apt-cache policy pulseaudio
<Mohan_chml> Abhijeet__: you are there?? try using an IRC client like pidgin or exchat which will make you see this soon
<duanedesign> here is a guide on installing OSS. It has a reverse changes section. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-oss4-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-for-better-sound-quality.html
<duanedesign> Abhijeet_: `^^
<Abhijeet_> im not hearing any sound from my lapy. please help me
<Mohan_chml> LOL
<Mohan_chml> now he Quit
<Mohan_chml> sometimes Indian ISPs do make people get frustrated :/
<Mohan_chml> Abhijeet_: try to wait for a second
<duanedesign> Abhijeet_: if you installed OSS,  here is a guide on installing OSS. It has a reverse your changes section at the bottom. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-oss4-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-for-better-sound-quality.html
<Abhijeet_> yes im trying it
<Mohan_chml> Abhijeet_: I know you have internet trouble. So I just took a screenshot of the previous chats. look http://i54.tinypic.com/2ce1353.png
<Mohan_chml> wb philinux
<Mohan_chml> Abhijeet_: you are there?or again a disconnect?? :(
<philinux> \o/
<Mohan_chml> how is life philinux ?
<philinux> Not bad. Off to watch some footy tonight
<Mohan_chml> ah! cool
<philinux> Are you on GMT or elswhere
<Mohan_chml> GMT+5:30 Indian Standard time =]
<philinux> Ah late evening then
<duanedesign> off to eat lunch. have a good day hobgoblin Mohan_chml, and best of luck Abhijeet_
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: cya - I am off shortly for dinner
<philinux> I is off at 7:15
<philinux> GMT that is
<Mohan_chml> see ya duanedesign. bring something for us when you come back
<Abhijeet_> no im live i think both options are not working , because im having ubbuntu 10.10 and the oss4 is available for 10.04 only.
<Abhijeet_> can a update will solve my problem
<hobgoblin> an update won't help - you need to undo whatever it was you did in the first place
<hobgoblin> I am at a loss as to why you did it anyway if sound was working - but hey :)
<hobgoblin> I'm off now - good luck
<philinux> See ya Hob.
<IAmNotThatGuy> see.... Indian ISPs are never good :/
 * IAmNotThatGuy stabs BSNL ISP for this
<IAmNotThatGuy> philinux: where are you from?
<IAmNotThatGuy> you are 5 hours ahead of me
<hobgoblin> where the time is normal
<IAmNotThatGuy> No I am ahead
<philinux> Lancashire England
<IAmNotThatGuy> hobgoblin: clock
<IAmNotThatGuy> :D
<IAmNotThatGuy> philinux: cool
<philinux> Mohan in disguise
<Mohan_chml> :o
<Mohan_chml> philinux: I am not that guy :D
<sebsebseb> Hi
<zkriesse> wazzup sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> zkriesse: not much
<Silver_Fox_> Hello =)
<stlsaint> hola
<Silver_Fox_> How are you stlsaint  ?
<stlsaint> great
<Silver_Fox_> \O/
<stlsaint> Silver_Fox_: i hope to be A+ cert by this weekend...then on to Sec+
<Silver_Fox_> Hope it goes well for you
<lukjad> Silver_Fox_ !
<Silver_Fox_> lukjad!
<lukjad> Silver_Fox_ Guess what? :D
<Silver_Fox_> What?
<lukjad> Today I got two compliments from random people about my attire :D
<Silver_Fox_> Cool
<Silver_Fox_> Nice one
<Silver_Fox_> lukjad:  Guess what
<lukjad> Yeah :D
<lukjad> Silver_Fox_ What? :D
<Silver_Fox_> I got a mac
<Silver_Fox_> :D
<Silver_Fox_> Hehe
<Silver_Fox_> Is that no soo evil ;)
<lukjad> Silver_Fox_ Well, I support people on PCs all day, so I can't really complain. :)
<lukjad> PCs being Windows PCs
<Phrea> I have a question, if nobody minds
<lukjad> Phrea Go ahead
<Phrea> Picasa is actually an embedded wine installer, inst it
<Phrea> why is it that I can only install a beta, without translations then?
<Phrea> I don't get it
<BGL-[d]> i've pretty much went back to windows from ubuntu on my desktop pc @ home
<BGL-[d]> primary reasons being flash/performance/issues & lack of modern (fps) games that i really started to miss
<seidos> macs are overpriced pieces of hardware and software.  i think an ubuntu system from zareason.com or system76.com would be preferable.  i sold my macbook.  should've bought a system from zareason.com.  would've been happier.
<Phrea> sorry, am I not being clear enough?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-16
<nhandler> Any ideas on what I can do to get an external hd to mount? It shows up in fdisk -l, but if I do the mount command, there is no output in the terminal, and the terminal just freezes up (not even Ctrl+c works)
<Mohan_chml> nhandler: you mounted it media?
<nhandler> Mohan_chml: I *tried* to mount it to /media/disk
<Mohan_chml> it to /media* ?
<Mohan_chml> nhandler: try on /mnt
<Mohan_chml> just a try
<Mohan_chml> nhandler: If you are in a GUI, goto users and groups and check whether the user previliges allows you to mount an externel drive
<Mohan_chml> in *advanced settings*
<nhandler> Mohan_chml: Mounting to /mnt didn't do anything (it shouldn't matter where I mount it if the permissions are correct). I am marked as an administrator, so I should be able to mount external drives as well.
<Mohan_chml> Hmmm. okay!
<unam3> hi, Is there any way to rebuild /var/lib/dpkg/diversions ?
<Silver_Fox_> Goodbye
<blasenmich> ever since I updated to 10.4 my machines video doesn't work after the GRUB..... I updated to proprietary video drivers as recommended by Ubuntu's update manager, but can't get it to work.... I've also reinstalled 10.4.   I can only boot using an old 9.04 disk --- help?
<blasenmich> must be dinner time
<stlsaint> blasenmich: you have issue?
<blasenmich> yes
<blasenmich> stlsaint you still there?
<blasenmich> anyone here?
<blasenmich> bye
<Nautilus> can anyone tell me how to install a browser (other than FF) in 8.04 LTS?  eg: Opera, Chrome, etc
<Nautilus> don't see them in Synaptic, think I the common repositories selected
<Nautilus> have* the
<Mohan_chml> Nautilus: search for chromium-beowser
<Mohan_chml> chromium-browser
<Mohan_chml> sorry for the typo*
<Nautilus> dont find it. already installed Chromium (turns out to be a game, heh)
<Mohan_chml> argh.! Let em find the reposoiyoties that you have yo add
<Mohan_chml> Nautilus: http://forums.techarena.in/operating-systems/1266367.htm#post4675358
<Mohan_chml> wait its for 9.10 and newer versions I think
<AndrewMC> Nautilus: I did the same thing (install chromium bsu [actually is quite a fun game]) but you have to select chromium-browser to be installed in the synaptic package manager
<Nautilus> Mohan_chml: ah navermind... just realized FF isn't my problem because a wget does the same thing.
<Mohan_chml> ah..! any errors?
<Mohan_chml> AndrewMC: he said its not detected in Synaptic
<Nautilus> yea, I have a vhost that I can ping but when I do a wget I get a 301 rewrite/redirect for unknown reasons
<Mohan_chml> Hmmm.. when you ping www.google.com what is the output?
<Mohan_chml> is it pinging?
<Nautilus> 0% packet loss
<AndrewMC> Nautilus: Really you behind a firewall or something... Although I couldn't imagine that could cause a issue with synaptic
<AndrewMC> Did you refresh synaptic?
<Nautilus> yup
<Mohan_chml> AndrewMC: I am suspecting that his internet is not connected
<Nautilus> i need to step away a few, pickup in 10 or 15
<AndrewMC> Mohan_chml: How could he be talking here
<Nautilus> internet is fine
<Nautilus> different box here
<AndrewMC> Nautilus: Go sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<AndrewMC> In terminal
<AndrewMC> Mohan_chml: And he is getting full packet response to google his inet is fine
<Nautilus> "couldnt find package chromium-browser"
<Nautilus> but I must step away for 10+ mins
<AndrewMC> Nautilus: Take out the -browser
<Nautilus> "chromium is already the newest version"
<Nautilus> thats the game
<Nautilus> bbiaf
<AndrewMC> Oh right
<AndrewMC> Search in synaptic for chromium I KNOW it's there on my PC
<Nautilus> chromium is the game
<Nautilus> but no matter, I wanted to try a second browser to debug something, but wget shows me the problem isn't FF
<shahan> In ubuntu 10.04, is JAVA preinstalled?
<Mohan_chml> Hey shahan. It is not
<shahan> Mohan_chml: how to install?
<Mohan_chml> shahan: goto synaptic and type java 6
<shahan> Mohan_chml: hm.mm.... tnx
<Mohan_chml> shahan: No worries and hows your college going on?
<shahan> Mohan_chml: I am in University.... not in college :)
<Mohan_chml> argh!
<shahan> Mohan_chml: I asked about JAVA 6 because someone is asking in a BANGALI forum of Linux http://forum.linux.org.bd
<shahan> Mohan_chml: for this I thought I could help him by asking the matter in the irc :)
<Mohan_chml> shahan: forgot to ask you. how is the forum going on? don't show me (coz idk :P)
<shahan> Mohan_chml: you MOHI?
<Mohan_chml> shahan: yep :P
<shahan> Mohan_chml: what is idk?
<Mohan_chml> shahan: I dont know
<larry21> I am in search of some documentation for the GRUB boot-loader. specifically GRUB-PC v 1.98
<Mohan_chml> larry21: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Mohan_chml> larry21: you can find the link of GNU GRUB at the bottom of that link
<larry21> Thanks been there |-)  I am interested in the *.mod files... I have got the background_image and resolution and gfxterm working... but there is a lot of missleading and wrong version stuff in most of what I have found I was hoping some where there might be some up-to-date docs floating around
<larry21> BTW I am very new to this Linux world and though loving it still grubbing around for info
<Mohan_chml> Good luck larry21
<larry21> thanks
<Nautilus> ok, i see whats at the heart of my problem, a 301 redirect that shouldnt be happening (local dev box setup, 8.04 LTS).  First of all, what's a good channel to ask about this?
<larry21> I am also new to all of the social media stuff... just an old BOFH and been truck driving since the last merger so I got stumbled onto Ubuntu when *P blew up over the summer with security updates...:'(
<Nautilus> IRC is far from new though
<Mohan_chml> Nautilus: tried at #ubuntu?
<Nautilus> will do
<Mohan_chml> Okay
<Nautilus> thanks
<Mohan_chml> Nautilus: have patience there. Someone will surely help you =]
<Nautilus> yea, narrowed my issue down, now needta find the right person :)
<Mohan_chml> Nautilus: you googled about this issue?
<Nautilus> yea
<Mohan_chml> No one had posted anything regarding the issue of yours?
<Nautilus> most answers are in relation to software installs like wordpress, I'm getting it on a new vhost with no more than an index.html in it.
<Mohan_chml> Nautilus: and what bothers you to install a new version?
<Nautilus> it feels like a redirect I was playing with is 'cached' somewhere
<Nautilus> new version of ubuntu?  When I tried to upgrade to 9 it buffalo'd many things
<Mohan_chml> Nautilus: that is which makes me feel bad sometimes
<Mohan_chml> Nautilus: try 10.04 and It is awesome. We have 10.10 testing version too (:
<Mohan_chml> I will brb. Breakfast
<Nautilus> Mohan_chml: Yea one of these days the 10.x LTS version
<Nautilus> thanks again, too many tabs open, byes
<larry21> ttfn
<Mohan_chml> tc
<Kimbis> Hej! I installed Ubuntu last night and it works really well. The only problem is my wireless connection. I can connect with an ethernet cable, but I can't connect via WLAN. I don't see any other wireless accounts either. Not sure if a driver is missing or what the deal is. I tried to add it manually, but it doesn't work.:-/
<Kimbis> Anyone?
<seidos> Kimbis, have you tried ndiswrapper?
<seidos> Kimbis, do you know what wireless chipset you are dealing with?
<seidos> Kimbis, is it an rtl8180 by chance?
<Kimbis> No, I just now got some drivers installed which wouldn't install yesterday. I'm not sure which wireless chipset I have.
<Kimbis> Aha! The driver installation fixed it :). Now I can see all the wireless modems in the house.
<seidos> well, that was easy :/
<Silver_Fox_> Hello
<seidos> greetings
<Silver_Fox_> Hello seidos
<Silver_Fox_> How are you ?
<seidos> Silver_Fox_, good/bad.  yourself?
<Silver_Fox_> Not bad thank you, just doing some reading
<seidos> i am doing some writing, taking a break from reading
<Silver_Fox_> =)
<MattJones> I'm trying to install Ubuntu for the first time, and after the install screen I get a large unfriendly black blank screen :(
<out-of-hand> hi all....
<Silver_Fox_> Hello
<out-of-hand> is there any possible way one can make a IM Chat Client to comunicate with Blackberry BBM
<duanedesign> morning all
<Silver_Fox_> Hello
 * Silver_Fox_ is super quick ;)
<duanedesign> that was
<Silver_Fox_> Hehe
<Silver_Fox_> o/
<philinux> 0/ Congrats Silver
<Silver_Fox_> Hey philinux  =) Thank you
<philinux> Have you banned anyone yet ;)
<Silver_Fox_> Not yet, you volunteering ? >:)  Hehe
<philinux> Try your new skills out on this user if you haven't already. Resident Troll
<Silver_Fox_> I'll probably have  a proper poke around later philinux ,  bit busy at the minute at work.  Did issue and remove an infraction though , as well as read some of the stickies
<philinux> Ok. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1447353
<Silver_Fox_> philinux,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1575734
<philinux> LOL
<Silver_Fox_> Some light hearted humour :)
<philinux> Just banned my first spammer for today lol
 * philinux Hates spammers ;)
<hobgoblin> welcome back Kimbis
<Kimbis> Thanks!
<Verminator> I need suggestions for an easy to use, FOSS, donor management system.  Any suggestions?
<change_of_heart> This is beginners chat :P !!!
<change_of_heart> ask me which notepad application is best and i could help you :P !
<change_of_heart> sorry to not be of much help
<MattJones> I'm trying to install Ubuntu for the first time, and after the install screen I get a large unfriendly black blank screen :( I'm sure it's a graphic problem, I've tried to boot in safe graphics mode and no luck.
<change_of_heart> ok
<change_of_heart> What have you done to install it so far
<change_of_heart> Do you mean your installation has finished ?
<hobgoblin> change_of_heart: this is not actually beginners chat - this is a channel for beginners to get help in :)
<MattJones> Yep, I installed it over Windows XP, but before that I tried to install it fresh from the bios but it gave me the same black screen.
<hobgoblin> MattJones: might be useful to know what specs you're trying to install it on to
<change_of_heart> hobgoblin: semantics :)
<hobgoblin> not really - it's not a chat channel - the BT chat channel is #ubuntu-beginners-team
<hobgoblin> this is the beginners team help channel
<hobgoblin> this used to be the BT chat channel about 9 months ago though ;)
<change_of_heart> hah :P
<MattJones> I have an Asus mobo, a radeon 9200 gfx card, only 1 GB ram though D:
<MattJones> Intel Pentium 4
<change_of_heart> for ubuntu thats more than enough
<change_of_heart> hmm
<MattJones> That's what I was hoping
<hobgoblin> indeed - though I'd not know whether the radeon was a supported card or not
<MattJones> :/
<change_of_heart> hahaha
<change_of_heart> ahh, the irony
<MattJones> What lol?
<change_of_heart> shell out for a nice graphics card, but it doesn't wana work :)
<MattJones> Yeah lmao
<hobgoblin> I'm not saying it's not supported - I just never take much notice of ati cards
<MattJones> Other people have used the 9200 with linux I just read so there should be support, my monitor is an lcd tv with vga input but I wouldn't think that would be a problem
<philinux> MattJones: google "ubuntu radeon 9200" It's an old card not supported by the new ati driver.
<stlsaint> philinux: sup
<MattJones> Ah crap :( so no hope then?
<philinux> MattJones: the google search should provide answers. I went with nvidia for my new pc 3 years ago.
<philinux> stlsaint: o/
<MattJones> That's was my exact search term a few minutes ago but I haven't found anyone with installation problems
<stlsaint> philinux: hows the week been for ya?
<philinux> stlsaint: good yeah apart from rain. got drenched last night lol
<stlsaint> little water never hurt lol
<philinux> MattJones: google this then. ubuntu radeon 9200 black screen
<MattJones> LOL I just was reading through those links
<stlsaint> whats the issue?
<MattJones> Still reading through I'll come back if I find anything
<MattJones> stlsaint I get a black screen booting ubuntu
<change_of_heart> Hey, anyone know how i can launch a windows cd from ubuntu using wine?
<stlsaint> MattJones: are you using xorg? what release are you on?
<MattJones> The latest one
<stlsaint> 10.04 or 10.10?
<MattJones> I had to install it from windowsXP because installing it from bios gave me a black screen during installation
<MattJones> let me check
<stlsaint> change_of_heart: you should have some wine options to open the .exe when you right click on it?
<MattJones> 10.04
<MattJones> 10.04.1*
<change_of_heart> ahh yes but when i try to edit the properties of the setup.exe on the cd so i can execute it, it says read only format( im reading off game cd )
<hobgoblin> MattJones: try adding some boot options when you boot the livecd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing%20the%20Boot%20Option%20Configuration%20Line
<hobgoblin> there's a link in the page to some common ones
<change_of_heart> stlsaint: ahh yes but when i try to edit the properties of the setup.exe on the cd so i can execute it, it says read only format( im reading off game cd )
<MattJones> Thanks I'll try and tell you how it goes
<stlsaint> change_of_heart: drag the contents of the cd to your system and take ownership of it
<stlsaint> change_of_heart: chown <username> <path_to_file>
<stlsaint> change_of_heart: after that run with wine
<change_of_heart> just to my desktop or soemthing stlsaint ?
<stlsaint> change_of_heart: sure...make a folder titled test or whatever and drag the contents to the cd
<change_of_heart> 6.3 GB D: 25 minutes
<change_of_heart> lol
<change_of_heart> zzz
<stlsaint> hehe
<hobgoblin> change_of_heart: I assume you had a look on the wine appdb to see if it would actually be worth the trouble in the first place
<change_of_heart> yea
<change_of_heart> it said
<change_of_heart> COD 4 would work
<change_of_heart> oh well, mightaswel try it
<change_of_heart> seeing as i had to format my preinstalled vista because i was screwing around with operating systems :P
<stlsaint> cod4 on computer?? pfft...ps3 FTW!!!
<change_of_heart> :( im 16, no money for consoles lol
<geirha> Try nethack. Much more fun :)
<change_of_heart> aha
<change_of_heart> i love how help channels turn into chat channels once the right topic is brought up :D
<hobgoblin> when there's no help needed or a wait while 6Gb get's copied - it turns quickly
<stlsaint> +1 hobgoblin
<change_of_heart> :)
<MattJones> I tried adding vga=771, got to see a nice ubuntu logo with 5 flashing dots underneath for a while, then the screen flashed green and it went back to the trusty blank black screen again
<change_of_heart> 2.6GB of 6.3 GB completed :)
<change_of_heart> i should be studying for yearly exam in 9 hours D: !
<hobgoblin> MattJones: noapic and noapci can be helpful
<MattJones> Thanks I'll try that too
<geirha> s/noapci/noacpi/ I think
<hobgoblin> two different ones - never remember which is which ;)
<change_of_heart> only 300 MB left !
<change_of_heart> Who else thinks the way companies advertise USB's and Harddrive space using the decimal system instead of computer measurments is shonky ?
<change_of_heart> buying a 4GB usb
<change_of_heart> coming home
<change_of_heart> and it can only hold 3.9 !
<change_of_heart> what is this !
<change_of_heart> yay transfer is complete
<MattJones> It's shonky
<hobgoblin> such is life - some of us remember drives and RAM from the old days so don't worry too much about .1Gb ....
<Verminator> why do new windows appear underneath existing windows?  For instance, I open the calculator and instead of being the topmost window, it appears just below the topmost window.
<change_of_heart> ITS INSTALLING ! COD IS INSTALLING !
<change_of_heart> success!
<change_of_heart> thanks stlsaint
<stlsaint> change_of_heart: np man
<MattJones> well if I only add vga=771 I get the ubuntu logo screen, if I tack on noapci or noapic I only get the blank screen
<hobgoblin> Verminator: not sure - but you can select when a mouse moves over them - sys - prefs - windows
<stlsaint> Verminator: you may need to check out your window bahaviour settings
<Verminator> stlsaint, lloking at that now
<Verminator> I dont see anything under preferences or admin that would control this behavior
<change_of_heart> COD has been finalizing installation for the past 15 mins
<change_of_heart> :(
<change_of_heart> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<change_of_heart> COD crashes
<change_of_heart> :'(
<stlsaint> change_of_heart: i had a feeling about that with wine and CoD
<stlsaint> change_of_heart: are you sure that the current cod was rated as working and that you werent looking at a older rate on an older cod?
<change_of_heart> possibly...
<change_of_heart> daaaaaamn it
<change_of_heart> silly wine
<change_of_heart> :)
<stlsaint> sorry, though there are alot of other first person shooter games for linux simply in the repos
<change_of_heart> mm
<change_of_heart> :/
<change_of_heart> i like playing dofus
<change_of_heart> its an mmorpg thats linux compatible
<change_of_heart> without wine or anything
<change_of_heart> pretty sweet
<stlsaint> alien areana :D
<change_of_heart> hm
<change_of_heart> ill reinstall wine
<change_of_heart> then playonlinux
<change_of_heart> then
<change_of_heart> cod
<change_of_heart> then try :S !
<Verminator> try tremulous, alien arena, nexiuz
<change_of_heart> lol cool, playonlinux freezes :)
<kosaidpo> hello
<kosaidpo>  im readin this classroom but idk from where ican get the slides https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/07102010/Using%20Launchpad
<duanedesign> kosaidpo: i don't think they are available]
<kosaidpo> duanedesign: ohh then thers noway to get em ?
<change_of_heart> cya guys
<change_of_heart> i got exam in less than 8 hours
<change_of_heart> and i need sleep :)
<stlsaint> l8er
<duanedesign> kosaidpo: i would say talk to the instructor, but  I do not think ddecator is around much anymore
<hobgoblin> that was my thought duanedesign
<kosaidpo> ok tnx guys
<kosaidpo> peace out
<equivocate> I'm about to start using ubuntu but i dont know if my laptop and external hard drive are compatible. can anyone help?
<hobgoblin> a model/make would be a good start ;)
<hobgoblin> also - boot the livecd see what works
<equivocate> it's a fujitsu siemens, model ms2228
<equivocate> im downloading the livecd at the moment
<equivocate> it's more the hard drive i'mconcerned about
<geirha> equivocate: If it's usb, you should be fine
<equivocate> yeah, its usb. i've only just bought it and its saying i need to format it, and it says that I need to make a partition for linux. It's only allowing me to allocate a tiny GB allowance for linux, so I didnt know if thats gonna limit how much i can put on it
<Mohan_chml> heya hobgoblin. I am happy that you are back :)
<hobgoblin> hi Mohan_chml
<geirha> equivocate: «It's only allowing me...»  what's «It»?
<equivocate> the external hard drive. I've plugged it in for the first time and i have to complete the set up
<geirha> The external harddrive is telling you? Does it have a speaker?
<equivocate> funny. the set up just comes up when i plug it in
<geirha> What OS are you currently running? Windows? If so it's windows telling you, not the harddrive...
<equivocate> ahhh ok
<equivocate> so if i just dont do the set up it'll still work with linux?
<geirha> Either way will work. If you want to install Ubuntu on it, just tell the Ubuntu installer to use that drive, and it'll format it for you.
<equivocate> ah wicked. thank you!
<equivocate> also, my boyfriend used ubuntu a while back, and there were problems with wireless internet and he needed to use somthing called ndswrapper or something, to sort it out. Has that been resolved in the newer versions?
<geirha> It depends on the brand and model of the wireless interface. Some work out of the box, no fiddling needed. Some are just plain hell to get working because the manufacturer doesn't bother with drivers for linux.
<geirha> ndiswrapper sort of "translates" a windows driver into a linux driver, so it allows you to use the windows driver in linux ... which sometimes work.
<geirha> equivocate: You should be able to find the brand and model of the wireless interface in the manual that came with the laptop, or on the manufacturer's website.  If you can find that, we can look it up and see if it's problematic in linux or not.
<Verminator> Empathy normally uses 10-20% of CPU, sometimes it locks up and uses ~60% cpu, usually on start up, but also each time, I am re authenticated on freenode.  Is this a bug, can it be fixed, is there a work around?
<equivocate> ubuntu's pretty much downloaded now so I'll just give it a go i think. My boyfriend just wanted to know! thank you for your help though :)
<hobgoblin> MattJones: anymore joy?
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: thanks for the welcoming mail - appreciate that this piskie does :)
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: :)
<hobgoblin> :)
<stlsaint> feel the love
<hobgoblin> lol
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: ping
<hobgoblin> pong
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: coming back to us eh?
<zkriesse> It's about time
<hobgoblin> lol
<hobgoblin> never really left - I've been undercover
<zkriesse> How true
<zkriesse> so hobgoblin how ya been?
<zkriesse> Welcome Verminator
<hobgoblin> zkriesse: same as ever
<zkriesse> taking over middle earth all that jazz?
<zkriesse> :D
<hobgoblin> zkriesse: more like eating again ...
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> ok Im out for a few minutes
<zkriesse> back
<sebsebseb> Hi
<zkriesse> hello AnPar and change_of_heart
<change_of_heart> hello :P
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<zkriesse> wazup Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello zkriesse
<Silver_Fox_> How are you?
<zkriesse> Eh I'm ok
<zkriesse> Preparing for an Exam at Uni tomorrow
<zkriesse> wb Verminator
<zkriesse> Silver_Fox_: you?
<zkriesse> Silver_Fox_: How have you been?
<Silver_Fox_> I am fine thank you zkriesse
<Silver_Fox_> You have examinations already?
<zkriesse> Yep
<harrisonk> hello
<Silver_Fox_> Hello harrisonk  :)  How are you ?
<harrisonk> fine
<Silver_Fox_> Good to hear
<harrisonk> Am I getting to be known around here?
<harrisonk> or is it just me?
<zkriesse> Lol
<zkriesse> We're getting to know you
<zkriesse> Start hanging out with us and that's what happens
<harrisonk> I guess
<zkriesse> are you in #ubuntu-beginners-team ?
<harrisonk> the channel?
<zkriesse> yes
<harrisonk> not right now
<harrisonk> Why?
<zkriesse> Ok, this is our help channel, the aforementioned is our team/chat/off-topic/hangout channel. If you really wish to start hanging out with us join that channel as well.
<zkriesse> :)
<stlsaint> zkriesse: poke
<stlsaint> zkriesse: meet me in -team
<Verminator> hello zkriesse.  Just trying to get some traffic here or what?
<Verminator> how are you btw?
<zkriesse> Just saying hi to those whom Ive not spoken to before here
<Verminator> I ubgraded from Kubuntu 8.04 to Kubuntu 10.
<zkriesse> I'm fine....working on a report of a Microbe/Virus but other than that i"m just peachy
<Verminator> I ubgraded from Kubuntu 8.04 to Kubuntu 10.04 which seemed really sluggish and had many problems so I ditched Kubunt and went to Ubunt 10.04, but still seem to be having issues.  Anyone else experienc this.?
<Verminator> zkriesse, report on a microb/virus, is this for school or work?
<zkriesse> School
<zkriesse> College to be more specific
<Verminator> zkriesse, good for you.  I hope you do well.
<zkriesse> ty
<lukjad> Hai Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello lukjad , keeping well ?
<lukjad> Silver_Fox_ better, and it's Thursday night! :D
<Silver_Fox_> That is excellent news lukjad ,  you shall be 100% for the weekend. :)
<lukjad> Hope so, I really am hoping to get to a train show. :)
<harrisonk> How would I Zip a folder to a .zip extention?
<duanedesign> hello harrisonk
<duanedesign> harrisonk: right-click on the file and select 'compress'
<duanedesign> harrisonk: it will give you the option to compress as .zip
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-17
<yvonne_> i have a problem where my sound is only coming out of my right speaker in my lucid install (even though when i check it w/ the lucid liveCD both speakers work.  anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<AndrewMC> yvonne_: go to Sound Preferences: System> Preferences> Sound
<AndrewMC> then output and make sure balance is in the middle
<yvonne_> AndrewMC: okay i'll do that now...
<yvonne_> AndrewMC: okay, yes its in the center.  if i move it to the left i loss sound entirely.  its all coming through the right speaker right now.
<AndrewMC> hmm
<AndrewMC> yvonne_: go to Hardware and there should be your sound card listed there.... what is currently selected in the dropdown below it
<yvonne_> AndrewMC: checking...
<yvonne_> AndrewMC: Analog Stereo Output
<AndrewMC> yvonne_: huh
<yvonne_> AndrewMC: i just tried changing it to Analog Stereo Duplex but no noticeable effect
<yvonne_> AndrewMC: okay i just discovered something
<AndrewMC> yvonne_: yes...?
<yvonne_> i have two devices listed for output
<AndrewMC> try both
<yvonne_> it was on LADSPA Plugin Multiband EQ on Internal Audio Analog Stereo: Stereo
<yvonne_> When i put it on Internal Audio Analog Stereo: Stereo i get both channels
<AndrewMC> try the other one see if it changes anything
<AndrewMC> yvonne_: so your all set =D
<yvonne_> yup, that gets me going.  Thanks AndrewMC
<AndrewMC> yvonne_: np you are welcome to come around anytime
<yvonne_> AndrewMC: something else interesting -- when i switched it put the balance all the way to the right -- which seemed to be in fact what was happening.  So i moved to to the middle and in works.
<AndrewMC> yvonne_: odd
<yvonne_> AndrewMC: but even more -- now i was able to switch back to the other device and now it worked properly with both channels working.
<johnny_> I have a question: If I have a hard drive that is already partitioned can I install a dual boot with windows on the second partition without messing up the first?
<yvonne_> AndrewMC: i wish i knew the steps taken to get it into that bug-state.  Then i could report the bug and the work around.
<yvonne_> maybe i will anyway.
<AndrewMC> yvonne_: yes please do report that
<yvonne_> thanks AndrewMC
<AndrewMC> johnny_: ya you can install windows on that seprate partition and use this article to recover GRUB (ubuntu boot loader): http://j.mp/ddE70i
<stlsaint> sup folks
<johnny_> AndrewMC: Windows is already on the first partition. Have old computer want to experiment with Ubuntu without messing up the windows install.
<AndrewMC> johnny_: oh ya you can do that have ubuntu install alongside windows
<AndrewMC> are the partions already in place
<johnny_> AndrewMC: Yes, the partitions are already in place. Did a small search and can only find stuff about resizing partitions & making new ones. I don't want to do that.
<AndrewMC> johnny_: let me boot a live CD and look for you... i know there is a simple way to do this
<AndrewMC> johnny_: i will be back soon
<johnny_> AndrewMC: Thank you. I already have the CD ready. Just a little nervous. I know nothing about Ubuntu or Linux, but always wanted to try out.
<AndrewMC> johnny_: you till there?
<johnny_> i'm here
<robbmunson> o/ =)
<AndrewMC> johnny_: ok then you go in with the live CD by the looks of it you say specify partitions maunally and chose the one you want ubuntu on... back up windows to be sure but that seems to be the way to do it
<AndrewMC> say that its a ext4 file system and mount point is / (on the ubuntu partition
<johnny_> ok, thanks. Is this something crucial I should know before I get started with Ubuntu?
<robbmunson> well, for starters, it is most certainly not windows and doesnt try to act like it, I say this not to be rude, but just to inform you that when you first try to open up your software that "used to work"....it's probably not gonna do such now, unless you install WINE....but thats a different conversation.....
 * robbmunson pokes head back to my firefox =)
<AndrewMC> johnny_: if you just want TRY ubuntu use wubi
<AndrewMC> then if you like it dual boot it
<AndrewMC> !wubi
<ubot2> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<johnny_> what is wubi?
<AndrewMC> it is a good way to get to know ubuntu to see if you like it
<robbmunson> it stands for "Windows UBuntu Installer"
<AndrewMC> it easier to get rid of then a dual booting
<robbmunson> ^ +1
<johnny_> So I download wubi and install it like a windows program?
<robbmunson> yep
<AndrewMC> johnny_: exactly
<AndrewMC> then if you like it dual boot and install on your other partition
<AndrewMC> if you dont like it its just a matter of uninstalling it from add/remove programs
<johnny_> so I can even install in on my computer, then if I like it I can install it as a dual boot on the old computer. right?
<robbmunson> yep
<robbmunson> exactly
<AndrewMC> johnny_: yep if you dont like it easy to remove... love it take a live cd and do like i said and install in your other partition
<AndrewMC> simple as that :)
<robbmunson> johnny_: of course there is always the option of getting the cd from shipit, rebooting your computer and trying it out (it wont touch your hard drive unless you specifically tell it to.)
<robbmunson> but....that takes a bit of time to get the cd depending on where you live.
<johnny_> When I use Wubi it would run like another program, but would be like an OS? Once I run it, how do I say get on the internet?
<AndrewMC> johnny_: do you have a downloaded live CD?
<johnny_> yes, I've tried running that but it seemed choppy as it was always accessing the CD.
<robbmunson> johnny_: have you tried xubuntu?
<robbmunson> !xubuntu
<ubot2> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<AndrewMC> robbmunson: he is talking that the live CD was slow not the OS
<robbmunson> hmm......blahhhhhhhhhh
<AndrewMC> johnny_: so in nutshell.... Install Wubi... if you dont like ubuntu remove wubi from add/remove programs and it is gone
<robbmunson> USB install?
<johnny_> If I install Wubi, can I install Linux versions of apps inside it?
<AndrewMC> johnny_: ya ya
<johnny_> no USB drive big enough... say i need min 2g.
<robbmunson> yep, wubi is just gonna give you an ubuntu install in a "windows form"
<robbmunson> basically install it like a program but your computer recognizes it as another OS :)
<AndrewMC> if you love ubuntu... remove wubi... and install on your other partition
<robbmunson> so when it installs and you restart...you go to Ubuntu...and you can do everything exactly like you have a working real ubuntu install.
<johnny_> Ok, thanks so much guys. That really helps me decide what I can do.
<robbmunson> johnny_: quite welcome!
<AndrewMC> johnny_: feel free to come back anytime
<robbmunson> ^ I second that
<johnny_> ok, I will. nect time in Ubuntu. :)
<johnny_> oops meant next.
<labowsky> okay so my system menu doesnt have anything in it except help about gnome and stuff, but when i also click on applications nothing comes down.
<labowsky> already tried restoring it to default
<labowsky> any ideas?
<labowsky> anyone?
<rodeo> hello some one to help me?
<stlsaint> rodeo: i can try and help
<stlsaint> or not
<rodeo> Sorry I clicked somewhere and was out!
<rodeo> I want to find my virtual disk in virtual box! I am not able to understand the location
<stlsaint> rodeo: go to your home folder
<stlsaint> rodeo: hit Ctrl+h to see the hidden files
<stlsaint> rodeo: you will see a folder titled .virtualbox
<stlsaint> rodeo: there you will see two more folders titled: Harddisk(i think) and Machines
<stlsaint> rodeo: inside the hdd folder will be your drives
<rodeo> Let me check out , thanks in advance!
<rodeo> stlsaint: thanks dear I found it!
<thecdggseries> hi
<mistrynitesh> \0/
<joelsanda> Hey there - trying out the Netbook Edition on my Acer Aspire One netbook. Successfully installed the OS from the iso on my usb stick but it appears (?!) my BIOS doesn't have an option for changing boot order. I've *never* seen a BIOS not present options for boot order, wondering if anyone has experience with this problem.
<geirha> You have a netbook with multiple harddrives?
<joelsanda> One HD
<joelsanda> No CD
<geirha> Oh, but it won't boot the USB-pen you put the iso on?
<joelsanda> No, won't boot from that. Nor can I specify booting from USB in the BIOS.
<joelsanda> I know this is more of an Acer BIOS question, but figured someone with Ubuntu experience may have seen this before
<geirha> There's no boot menu either?
<geirha> Like, instead of entering the bios setupt, there's usually another button that will trigger a boot menu
<hobgoblin> try F12
<joelsanda> Not that I've seen, but I'll google that and try F12 at boot. It's Win 7 Starter Edition - maybe they stripped that out, too :-)
<geirha> Check the manual
<hobgoblin> I got f12 from looking on google ...
<joelsanda> OK - thanks, geirha and hobgoblin. gonna reboot now and give F12 a shot. Thanks :-)
<change_of_heart> Hey guys :)
<change_of_heart> im backing up my home folder to reinstall my OS
<change_of_heart> im going to install win 7
<change_of_heart> first
<change_of_heart> so i can easily play windows games
<change_of_heart> and then ubuntu beside it
<change_of_heart> Any wise words ?
<seidos> even a fool can appear wise by being silent.
<seidos> something like that?
<Silver_Fox_> Evening
<duanedesign> morning all
<JoeMaverickSett> hey, morning, duanedesign.
<duanedesign> hello JoeMaverickSett
<JoeMaverickSett> how do you do, duanedesign? :)
<duanedesign> JoeMaverickSett: I do well. I am trying to get my desktop/theme/icons bach to default so I can do some screencasts
<duanedesign> s/bach/back
<JoeMaverickSett> duanedesign: oh, cool. :)
<geirha> duanedesign: Just create a new user and do the screencast with that user ;)
<duanedesign> geirha: d'oh
 * duanedesign slaps forehead
<JoeMaverickSett> hehe! :)
<duanedesign> geirha: ty
<geirha> :)
<Silver_Fox_> =)
<Jerk> I recently downloaded a Ubuntu 10.04 iso file preloaded with apps, and burned it on a DVD. I am attempting to boot the pc from it, but it just hangs, or restarts automatically. I am running WinXP currently, so can someone please tell me how to install Ubuntu from the DVD WHILE running my windows session?
<stlsaint> Jerk: you are wanting to do a whube install
<Silver_Fox_> Did you burn it as an image ir data disk ?
<stlsaint> lol....whube...i so meant wubi
<Silver_Fox_> stlsaint,  Jerk requires assistance now while s/he is running windows.
<stlsaint> Jerk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<stlsaint> Jerk: ^^
<Silver_Fox_> No need for wubi...
<stlsaint>  how to install Ubuntu from the DVD WHILE running my windows session?
<stlsaint> Silver_Fox_: ^^ i figured that meant wubi
<stlsaint> ah shucks
 * Silver_Fox_ waits for goblins comment ;)
<hobgoblin> jerk - is this actually an ubuntu iso?
<hobgoblin> you have two options - install while inside windows or install when you boot with it
<hobgoblin> oh they've gone
<Jerk_> aw
<Silver_Fox_> Welcome back Jerk_  :)
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: there you go.. =]
<hobgoblin> jerk - is this actually an ubuntu iso?
<hobgoblin> you have two options - install while inside windows or install when you boot with it
<hobgoblin> Jerk_: what are you actually after achieving?
<Jerk> hobgolin: option 2 is invalidated :(
<Galeo> Hi. I'm trying to install a D-Link DWA-125 wireless adapter to my computer, but I just don't know how to deal with it
<hobgoblin> Jerk: not really - at least not yet ;)
<Jerk> SIlver_Fox: thanks :).....I saw a friend using Ubuntu and I can't wait to have it
<Jerk> hobgoblin: I just want to install Ubuntu while I run my Windows session
<hobgoblin> Jerk: well you can only do that by installing inside windows - that is called wubi - and I only recommend that under very specific circumstances
<Silver_Fox_> http://wubi-installer.org/
<Jerk> hobgoblin: as to your earlier question-- it was an ISO but I burned it on a DVD, and made a booting dis outta it
<Jerk> hobgoblin: I have wubi, but what special circumstances?
<hobgoblin> I only ever recommend that if you have 4 primary partitions and are not willing to move stuff
<hobgoblin> and if you say that is the case now I'll not believe you lol
<Jerk> believe me, I have SEVEN partitions :p
<hobgoblin> cool - so you are no stranger to logicals :)
<Jerk> so, what exactly do we do?
<hobgoblin> well I would look at why it doesn't boot - were you originally looking to install it as a 'real' dualboot?
<Jerk> yeah, I was....you know, when i booted up, two options would show up, asking me if I was going to run WinXp or Ubuntu.....is this what you meant?
<hobgoblin> yep
<Jerk> okay
<Jerk> yeah, I was originally looking to install it as a 'real' dualboot :p
<Jerk> it that naive?
<hobgoblin> nope - that is normal :)
<Jerk> I take it it is possible, then?
<hobgoblin> Jerk: so we are back to specs - graphics - RAM - disk space availability - make/model if possible
<Jerk> okay.... I gave AMD Sempron 2.2 ghz, 1.5 Gb DDR2 RAM, 1Gb 94 GT nVidia graphic card and 580 Gb HD--divided between two HD's, one of 80Gb and the other of 500
<hobgoblin> k - the nvidia card is what model?
<Jerk> 9400 GT
<hobgoblin> k
<hobgoblin> so I assume that you managed to get the machine booting from the cd - but that the cd did nopt work correctly
<Jerk> yeah
<hobgoblin> ok - when you downloaded did you do it directly or did you torrent it?
<Jerk> torrent download
<Jerk> was an iso file
<Jerk> did I mention it had some preloaded apps?
<hobgoblin> yea - but I was not sure what you meant - do you have a link?
<Jerk> uh
<Jerk> I might have
<Jerk> lemme see.....
<hobgoblin> anyway - that aside if you torrented it then it should be a good download
<Jerk> I guess we might assume that
<hobgoblin> so - when it boots - press any key when you reach the screen that has a man and keyboard at the bottom - then in the menu you'll see there is an option to verify the disc - all a bit pointless tryin to see what is going on if we don't know that the /download/burn is good or not
<Jerk> tell you what
<Jerk> i think it is
<Jerk> seeing that it did boot up once
<Jerk> it was when i first tested out the DVD
<hobgoblin> doesn;t prove it to be a good burn - all you need is a few bits wrong and it could fail further on
<Jerk> that would make sense
<hobgoblin> do you also still have access to the downloaded iso? and a link or name to where you got it
<Jerk> yeah
<Jerk> sure
<Jerk> I'll have to dig it up
<Jerk> http : / / www. linuxnopc. com. br / dist / ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386-Custom-LPC.iso
<Jerk> ah-ha
<Jerk> here it is!!
<Galeo> Ubuntu
<hobgoblin> Jerk: did you get it from - though I am looking at a translated page http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&langpair=pt|en&u=http://linuxnopc.com.br/lpc/index.php%3Foption%3Dcom_content%26view%3Darticle%26id%3D22%26Itemid%3D29&rurl=translate.google.com&client=tmpg&usg=ALkJrhhayYZApIdyKD6hsp17hHF6i3ZKPQ
<hobgoblin> if you did then that is not a torrent file
<hobgoblin> jerk in which case you need to make sure the download was good - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM%20on%20Windows
<Jerk> er
<Jerk> you're right
<Jerk> it was a direct download--I'd forgotten
<Jerk> link to a direct download
<hobgoblin> do you still have the iso ? if so go to the md5sum page I linked and follow the instructions to make sure the download is good
<hobgoblin> I'm a bit on and off for the next 45 minutes - I'm sure someone is watching and able to help if needed
<hobgoblin> Jerk: if you don't have the iso available try rebooting with it in and then verify the disc from the menu as I described earlier
<Jerk> checksum check?
<Jerk> no menu
<Jerk> I never get any menu
<Jerk> and I think I deleted the iso
<Jerk> damn!
<hobgoblin> Jerk: you have to press a key when the man and keyboard are at the bottom of the screen as it boots
<Jerk> man and keyboard?
<Jerk> o_0
<Jerk> never saw such a thing
<JoeMaverickSett> Jerk: when you boot the CD/DVD look at the bottom of the screen there is a man and a keyboard.
<Jerk> oh yeah
<Jerk> you mean the figurines
<hobgoblin> cool - pick the verify disc option
<JoeMaverickSett> you can say that. :)
<Jerk> looks like I have to reboot then
<Jerk> :(
<hobgoblin> if that passes - reboot and then F6 and you can add nomodeset to the boot option
<hobgoblin> but I have to go for a while now
<Jerk> okay
<Jerk> can't stop you, can I :p
<Jerk> thanks for the helo
<Jerk> help*
<Jerk> going now too
<red2> hi
<Silver_Fox_> Hello .
<johnny_> I'm having trouble installing wubi. Can anyone help me?
<JoeMaverickSett> johnny_: have you taken a lok at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wubi
<johnny_> give me a minute to look at and I'll get back with you.
<Mohan_chml> johnny_: what is the issue actually?
<johnny_> I run wubi, answer the install stuff, and then it tries to download the iso. After 35 it appears to download it, but then the time left goes up to 2hr 45min left.
<johnny_> left it for six or 7 hours overnight and it only got to 1hr 30min left
<johnny_> I downloaded the iso manually, put them alone in the same folder and it still did the same thing.
<Mohan_chml> johnny_: newer versions of m$ is having issues with wubi I think. I had the same problem before 6 months while I was installing it along with win &. I suggest you to install it as dual boot instead of install inside windows
<johnny_> i'm on a netbook with windows xp... I really wanted to try it before taking the risk of a dual boot.
<johnny_> i do have an iso cd that i can try instead of the download if you think it may work that way.
<Mohan_chml> johnny_: you can try using Live USB then
<Mohan_chml>  Live USB/ CD
<johnny_> ok, i'll try the cd.. thank again you guys have been most helpful.
<Mohan_chml> johnny_: ygood luck =]
<BGL-[d]> hooray google earth crashes back to the desktop and appears to leave no log file
<BGL-[d]> fresh install
<PeterK> hello ubuntu beginners
<BGL-[d]> "If you are fast enough with the mouse to uncheck "Show tips on start up" and click the close button in that window, before the app disappears, you should then be free of the signal 11 crash. "
<BGL-[d]> well that was a cute little problem
<BGL-[d]> turns out that WAS the problem, displaying startup tips
<BGL-[d]> literally never would've guessed that
<BGL-[d]> took about 4 times to beat it to the punch of crashing
<hobgoblin> not quite fast enough the first 3 times then :)
<BGL-[d]> hey i'm on a trackpad ffs heh
<hobgoblin> lol
<BGL-[d]> http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/earth/thread?tid=1d88037be5172629&hl=en
<hobgoblin> I'd never do it then - I take a mouse with me if I have to use a laptop
<Jerk> back again
<Jerk> with Ubuntu pain
<BGL-[d]> i wish every laptop had a stick mouse
<Jerk> now that I finally am ready to download Ubuntu from Ubuntu.com
<Jerk> I have a question: can I still play games on it?
<hobgoblin> hi there jerk - welcome back
<hobgoblin> some games work - some games will work in wine - some games do not work
<hobgoblin> did you check the cd?
<Jerk> yep
<Jerk> had errors in sedder files
<Jerk> seeder*
<hobgoblin> there are 2 sub forums dedicated to gaming and wine on the forums
<Jerk> wine...
<hobgoblin> Jerk: you can get the proper ubuntu as a torrent - http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.1/
<Jerk> nice nae
<Jerk> already got it
<Jerk> but thanks
<Jerk> I gotta find some apps fast
<hobgoblin> jerk it is a way to get SOME windows things working in linux but Wine Is Not an Emulator :)
<hobgoblin> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Jerk> guess I'll keep windows too
<Jerk> just in case
<Jerk> is there some sort of "perfect emulator"?
<Jerk> which can run all sort of windows apps as well?
<BGL-[d]> supposedly wine can run steam/counterstrike and a couple other things but i didn't feel like spending 2 hours to get it working
<BGL-[d]> and just installed windows :>
<hobgoblin> I'd be inclined to just play in windows till you got it working - but I'm no ganer
<hobgoblin> *gamer
<Jerk> I'll just like not to install my OS every 2 months or so, and be constantly "bugged"
<Mohan_chml> Jerk: when you have new things to learn, you will never look into gaming =]
<Mohan_chml> I was a perfect gamer before two years. But stopped it when I entered into Ubuntu and started exploring many =]
<Jerk> Mohan_chml
<Jerk> maybe
<Jerk> but I am not quite there yet
<Jerk> I fouund about Ubuntu, like, last week
<Mohan_chml> Jerk: My suggestion is, dual boot it for a month(Its not Installing inside Win X with wubi) and shift over completely after some months
<JoeMaverickSett> Jerk: you will stop gaming in about 2 or so months, if you stick around in IRC channels and do as Mohan_chml as suggested. :)
<JoeMaverickSett> that's what happened to me though. ;)
<Mohan_chml> lol :P
<Jerk> JoeMaverickSett: wonder what I'll do instead...
<valindil89_> anyone know how to deal with windows in irssi?
<Mohan_chml> valindil89_: you looked at http://www.irssi.org/?
<stlsaint> valindil89_: hey what type of help do you need?
<valindil89_> yeah I looked at irssi
<valindil89_> nvm I found somethinglol!
<duanedesign> valindil89_: /12
<duanedesign> oops
<valindil89_> ls
<valindil89_> opps wrong window lol!
<stlsaint> bgs100: ping
<bgs100> stlsaint, pong
<stlsaint> bgs100: sup man how ya been, long time no see :P
<bgs100> Good; I usually log on every day... :P
<bgs100> How are you?
<stlsaint> bgs100: you log on but never say anything..BUST! :P
<bgs100> meh :p
<stlsaint> hehe
<stlsaint> bgs100: still writing python bots? :D
<bgs100> Not lately. Been messing with mail.
<stlsaint> bgs100: mail server...yea im slowly making my way there for my server
<stlsaint> bgs100: you making your own mail server?
<bgs100> Nah,
<bgs100> one sec
<hobgoblin> hi duanedesign
<bgs100> I've mostly been messing around on the client-side. I found out about Mutt, tried it, and liked it, and set it up with gmail. I tried OfflineIMAP but there was some annoying things with message duplication due to labels and if you, for example, "starred" a message and then removed it from a folder, then offineimap syncs and gmail only sees the message as being removed from the folder/label, so the message as it is in other labels is not starred
<bgs100> /marked-as-read/etc, so I tried IMAP, but for whatever reason found a similar annoyance, and that, compunded with the fact that I'd need the web interface to add filters if I was using IMAP, tried POP,
<bgs100> but then fetchmail acted weird so I tried getmail (+ procmail) which does a good job but I realize I miss having something like labels (being able to have message in multiple folders/labels), so tried implementing a system that did that with symlinks and folders, then realized it wouldn't work, and am now still on this problem.
<bgs100> ...
<bgs100> Done :P
<Mohan_chml> :P
<bgs100> stlsaint, consider yourself compensated for when I was not talking on this channel :P
<stlsaint> bgs100: HA...very well :D
<duanedesign> bgs100: i have been wanting to try mutt...
<bgs100> Mutt is quite nice.
<ibuclaw> oh wait - only nhandler can handle flags :-)
<Verminator> can other distros, including the ubuntu derivatives (lubuntu, kububtu, etc), use the ubuntu one features to sync files, contacts, calanders, bookmarks, etc?
<AndrewMC> Verminator: they should yes
<duanedesign> Verminator: nUboon2Age set up Ubuntu One on his Kubuntu install and did a forum post about it
<Verminator> duanedesign, sweet, thx
<duanedesign> Verminator: the part I am not sure about is the GUI. i know you can run it using the commandline on *buntu
<duanedesign> Verminator: let me find the link
<Verminator> duanedesign, thx, that would be awesome
<duanedesign> Verminator: ok
<duanedesign> it looks like from the forum post they are using this guide  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-one-on-kubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<Verminator> duanedesign, thank you VERY much.  I had not seen any discussion of it on the forum previously, thx, I really appreciate it
<duanedesign> Verminator: based on what i know about ubuntu One I would start with this command:  sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client-gnome ubuntuone-client* python-ubuntuone-storage*
<duanedesign> Verminator: their is instructions for an alternate install here. this install ubuntuone-kde instead of ubuntuone-gnome   http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522137
<Verminator> duanedesign, I have ubuntu on both desk and laptop currently.  Thinking of running something lighter on my laptop and wanted to see what functionality I might loose in the swithc.
<duanedesign> Verminator: one of the members of the Ubuntu One team is puting together a blog post on installing Ubuntu One on a server
<duanedesign> Verminator: This setup puts the credentials in a config file using config-glue, i think. Which means you do not nead gnome-keyring
<Verminator> duanedesign, thats cool, but possibly beyond my skill at this point, plus I have no dedicated server currently, just 2 machines
<duanedesign> Verminator: you could use the same setup on your desktop and run Ubuntu One from the command line
<duanedesign> the commands are easy. u1sdtool -c to connect, and u1sdtool -q to quit
<Verminator> duanedesign, hmm, I'll have to look into this, thx this is great help.
<duanedesign> Verminator: definetly. I idle in #ubuntone along with all the Ubutnu One developers if you ever need any specific Ubuntu One help
<Verminator> duanedesign, excellent, I guess I should have known there was a ubuntuone irc
<hobgoblin> they hide there
<hobgoblin> :)
<Daid> Hello there
<stlsaint> Daid: howdy
<Daid> Does anyone feel super courageous and wanna try helping me out? LOL
<hobgoblin> I feel super courageous
<Daid> lol
<hobgoblin> on account that I'm off shortly :D
<stlsaint> Daid: i feel ub34 courageous!!
<Daid> well, a number of friends use Linux, so I thought I'd give Ubuntu a shot
<Daid> I THOUGHT I was installing it to dual load, but apparently I failed in that department
<hobgoblin> oh no
<Daid> so, now I've lost Windows, though I'm confident it's still there
<Daid> when I installed, I created a 200gb partition, which is where I'm pretty sure I put Ubuntu....but there's no option to dual load.  Hence, my problem
<hobgoblin> what partition option did you use
<seidos> Daid, \o/ on having friends.
<Daid> yus, friends are good. Friends who use ONLY linux and don't dual boot, aren't exactly helpful in this situation :P
<hobgoblin> Daid: assuming you are in ubuntu now - open a terminal from apps -accessories
<Daid> yeah, I'm in ubuntu on irssi
<Daid> I've got another terminal window open and I'm in the grub directory
<hobgoblin> then run this command - the last bit is a lower case L not a 1
<hobgoblin> sudo fdisk -l
<stlsaint> irssi FTW!!
<hobgoblin> then tell us if it says only linux or linux-swap
<Daid> under system, it says Linux
<Daid> I'm guessing that's bad :(
<hobgoblin> there are no mentions of windows or ntfs or anything ?
<Daid> no :(
<hobgoblin> then you are running a linux only install just like your friends
<Daid> ROFL
<Daid> epic
<Daid> fail
<hobgoblin> stop using the pc and only boot with the livecd
<hobgoblin> you might be able to retrieve the partition table and/or some of the data
<hobgoblin> now I will ask you if you have backups ....
<hobgoblin> Daid: do you have backups?
<Daid> nah, there wasn't anything really THAT important on here :)
<Daid> I kinda went into this knowing that if I wiped everything out, it was no big loss :)
<hobgoblin> welcome to linux :)
<Daid> haha
<Daid> I WILL have to fix this, at some point...but, meh
<hobgoblin> you could try to fix it - but I am seriously off - been up for hours
<hobgoblin> I'll try and find a link
<Daid> It's ok.  I've got a friend that might be able to help me
<Daid> unfortunately, he lives on the other side of hte world and is asleep :P
<hobgoblin> ok then
<hobgoblin> but the more you use the machine the less chance there is of retrieving stuff
<hobgoblin> well good luck Daid - I'm away now
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<Silver_Fox_> Welcome back nhandler :)
<duanedesign> 'lo Silver_Fox_ \
<Silver_Fox_> Hello duanedesign ,  good day / bad day ? or average ?
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: started off OK. Went Bad, and now it is back on the up and up
<duanedesign> boy, I am moody
<Silver_Fox_> Heh,  sounds like you are leaning towards average
<duanedesign> hahaha. Right. Keep It Simple Stupid :)
<Silver_Fox_> KISS often is the best way
<nhandler> Thanks Silver_Fox_. I didn't really leave, just got disconnected (and automatically reconnected)
<Silver_Fox_> Well in the microseconds that you were disconnected some of us missed you
<Silver_Fox_>  @ nhandler
<nhandler> Aw, I missed you too Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> :D
<duanedesign> Running Maverick, has anyone had the Broadcast Accounts dialog continuously opening every 15 minutes or so?
<lukjad> Heya Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello lukjad ,  keeping well ?
<lukjad> Silver_Fox_ Better. :)
<Silver_Fox_> :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-18
<Silver_Fox_> Goodbye
<Trian3> Hello all
<Trian3> Anyone available to lend a hand?  I'm having some boot issues on a new install of Ubuntu.
<Trian3> I'm sure it's something simple, but all my googling has gotten me is a case of bug-eyes and a slight headache.
<Trian3> Anyone there?
<duanedesign> Trian3: what seems to be the issue?
<Vast> hey!
<Vast> well, im not exactly a beginner, but im having a very odd problem
<Vast> an image of UNR was corrupted to the point of being unbootable (it would throw me into initramfs)
<Jerk> back with more problems :(
<aveilleux> Jerk: Sup?
<Jerk> I downloaded WUBI, which then installed Ubuntu on my desktop. so now I have a dual-boot system, with WinXP and Ubuntu. however, whenever I boot up Ubuntu, my pc reboots automatically after some time.
<Jerk> why is this?
<Jerk> aveilleux: bad stuff
<aveilleux> Jerk: I know very little about Wubi installs, sorry :(
<Jerk> back
<Jerk> hello everyone.....just wanted to know whether it's true that Ubuntu uses up a lot of power
<hobgoblin> power?
<Jerk> you know, power o_0
<hobgoblin> as in electricity?
<Jerk> yeah
<hobgoblin> well my bill didn't go up
<Jerk> hehehe
<Jerk> I hope neither will mine :p
<Jerk> the thing is, I've finally got a dual boot system
<Jerk> with WInXP and Ubuntu
<hobgoblin> I tell a lie - my bill went up - but the usage didn't - power companies are greedy
<Jerk> except that, when I boot up from ubuntu, the system automatically restarts
<hobgoblin> excellent
<Jerk> :(
<hobgoblin> seen that on the forums
<hobgoblin> not remembering what you installed - was it a normal dual boot or wubi
<Jerk> Wuni
<Jerk> Wubi
<hobgoblin> I'd have no luck trying to troubleshoot that
<Jerk> so, I was wondering, if Ubuntu is using so much power that the hardware can't keep up
<ibuclaw> Jerk, powertop
<Jerk> strange hypotheses, I know
<Jerk> ibuclaw: what's powertop?
<ibuclaw> usually there is a thread, or process - or multiple threads/processes that keeps the CPU/Hard disk in constant activity (aka - waking up).
<Jerk> ibuclaw: okay....
<ibuclaw> Jerk, powertop is a monitor for power activity on a workstation. Just came to mind when you mentioned "Ubuntu is using so much power" :-)
<Jerk> can I use it to manage the power, as well?
<ibuclaw> Jerk, not really, no.
<ibuclaw> Scrolling up, you say the system automatically restarts. Perhaps it's not power related then...
<ibuclaw> when you say "boot", do you mean you reach the login screen? your desktop loads up?
<ibuclaw> oh and hobgoblin - welcome back. :-)
<ibuclaw> congrats hobgoblin - looks like you've made it.
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> nice one ibuclaw - ty
<ibuclaw> could have done it sooner, but it was a weekday.
<hobgoblin> lol
<hobgoblin> they all merge into one here
<tenach> o/
<tenach> Hello hobgoblin, ibuclaw
<hobgoblin> morning tenach
<tenach> How goes ?
<hobgoblin> pretty good sun is shining and the day has just begun :)
<hobgoblin> bit chilly though but hey ho
<hobgoblin> gonna be cooking with little one today - this is an important task - if she lived with her mum she'd be expected to learn  - not usually a dad thing - but as it is just her and me someone has to do it :)
<hobgoblin> and of course I am a greedy git
<hobgoblin> whoops - wrong channel for all of that
<duanedesign> morning all
<Mohan_chml> duanedesign, o/
<duanedesign> Anyone want to try out the new Ubuntu Font who has not gotten it yet?   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu%20Font%20Family#Howto
<johnny_> Hello, I have a question about installing a printer.
<lukjad> johnny_ Hi
<johnny_> hello, lukjad
<lukjad> johnny_ What seems to be the problem?
<johnny_> I've never used Ubuntu before and don't know how to install my HP network printer.
<lukjad> johnny_ What's the model?
<johnny_> hp deskjet 6940
<lukjad> johnny_ And which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<johnny_> 10.4 netbook
<lukjad> johnny_ As far as I can see, you should be able to just plug it in, power it up and be prompted to install it
<lukjad> johnny_ Looks like it's well supported :)
<lukjad> If you run into any problems, just ask here. :)
<johnny_> ok, If I go and hook it up via usb will I then be able to go through network to print it?
<johnny_> that is what I'm worried about.
<lukjad> johnny_ Just to be clear, you want to be able to print to that printer from other computers on your home network?
<johnny_> i want to print to that printer from this computer running Unbuntu through my network.
<johnny_> i do have it installed using Wubi if you think that makes a difference.
<lukjad> johnny_ So you have multiple computers and you wish to share a printer?
<johnny_> I already have multiple computers set up in a home network. The said printer is already shared.
<johnny_> I just installed Ubuntu using Wubi and need to install the printer so that I can print from Unbuntu.
<lukjad> Ah
<lukjad> johnny_ I didn't understand that.
<lukjad> johnny_ Go to System → Administration → Printing
<lukjad> Click the New button or go to Server → New → Printer.
<lukjad> Expand Network Printer.
<lukjad> You should see a list
<lukjad> If you see the printer, select it
<lukjad> johnny_ How is this printer networked?
<johnny_> when I expand network printer there is some options, but no printer listed.
<johnny_> not sure what you mean by how networked, but it's connected to my wireless router.
<lukjad> johnny_ Do you have the IP address of the printer?
<johnny_> if there is one, i don't know what it is.
<johnny_> hold on I think I may have just figured it out.
<lukjad> johnny_ great! Also, here's a guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<lukjad> also here: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/printing/C/printing.html
<johnny_> thank you.... I have a few thinks to check out.
<lukjad> johnny_ Hope it works out for you :)
<johnny_> i figured it out. I use Mac address filtering. I forgot to turn it back on. When I discovered this a bunch of other things where using the network. It order to crack back down I deleted all the Mac address and started over. guess I forgot about the printer.
<johnny_> I fix that, it found printer, send test print, going to check now.
<johnny_> printed fine. thank you lukjad!
<lukjad> Joeb454 Yay!
<lukjad> johnny_ !
<lukjad> Sorry, tabfail
<lukjad> johnny_ Great, I'm glad. If you need any more help just ask :)
<johnny_> do you have much experience with open office?
<duanedesign> i ahve not used open office much, have you lukjad
<lukjad> johnny_ Some
<lukjad> Joeb454 What's up?
<duanedesign> haha
<Mohan_chml> lukjad, welcome to the tab failers :D
<Mohan_chml> johnny_, yes sup?
<duanedesign> i am not alone!
<lukjad> johnny_ What's up?
<Mohan_chml> duanedesign, I am speaking with my friend in phone and I am also not alone =]
<johnny_> I have a table with two columns with text in both columns. I can't get the text to line up right.
<johnny_> each column has different sized paragraphs, but I like them to line up. I usually just enter until it lines up with the next paragraph, but they are not lining up.
<IAmNotThatGuy> johnny_, like http://i55.tinypic.com/502nvs.png?
<johnny_> no, it's one row by two columns.
<Mohan_chml> duanedesign, Any Ideas about the issue?
<johnny_> would it matter any that these are Word documents?
<lukjad> johnny_ Only in that Word doesn't always follow the same conventions
<duanedesign> johnny_: i think i know how to align to the baseline in OO
<johnny_> could it be the font? I'm using times new roman, but can't even find that in front drop-down.
<duanedesign> View > Toolbars > Text Formatting Paragraph dialog. There is a Space Above and Below Paragraph
<duanedesign> johnny_: that will give you a little finer control then using Returns.
<johnny_> duanedesign: that's zeroed already. thank you.
<johnny_> I want to say that a line of text is not equal to a return.  for whatever reason that is what it looks like.
<johnny_> yes, if I enter a letter in a blank line the text below it shifts down. Is this a normal feature?
<johnny_> i got to go. thanks anyway.
<duanedesign> format > objects > text attributes
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<Mohan_chml> Hello Silver_Fox_. Are you coming to classroom at 16:00? Its pedro
<Mohan_chml> taking a session
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Mohan_chml
<Silver_Fox_> On what?
<Mohan_chml> Silver_Fox_, session started
<tieinv> id lTeCi37A0
<equivocate> hey i need soe help getting past the root or something
<equivocate> some*
<equivocate> im trying to get a folder into another and it keeps saying i don't have permission
<hobgoblin> equivocate: use sudo cp
<equivocate> so i have to go through the terminal?
<hobgoblin> or sudo mv
<hobgoblin> or gksudo nautilus
<stlsaint> hobgoblin: yo yo yo
<hobgoblin> equivocate: nope - you can open file manager aas root = be VERY careful you could cause problems if you do the wwrong thing :)
<stlsaint> hobgoblin: well you can use the gui to take ownership of the folder....actually what folder do you not have acess to?
<equivocate> im trying to add a song onto a guitar hero style game
<equivocate> how do i take ownership of the folder?
<equivocate> through the gui
<hobgoblin> if it is not in /home it's not really your folder
<hobgoblin> muck about with permissions at your peril :) but talk to stlsaint I'm not really here - I'm passing through
<equivocate> hm ill just go through the terminal
<equivocate> whats the command to move a folder as i know where i want to put it
<equivocate> dont want to mess anything up :s
<equivocate> ahh got it mv will give sudo a go
<lukjad> hobgoblin !
<equivocate> why got it going :D
<equivocate> whey
<equivocate> ta for the help
<diana1068> hi everyone
<stlsaint> diana1068: hello
<diana1068> are you alone here?
<stlsaint> diana1068: oh no, there are lots of folks here
<diana1068> yeah, i see that :D
<stlsaint> diana1068: you just visiting or do you have an issue you need help with?
<diana1068> an issue :)
<stlsaint> :(
<stlsaint> no one wants to visit BT?! :D
<diana1068> i cant update my kernel
<diana1068> im currently using 2.6.32-24
<diana1068> and i was purposed to update it lately
<diana1068> to 25
<diana1068> but the process was corrupt
<stlsaint> have you tried running: dpkg --configure -a
<diana1068> sure, and cleaned the cach after all
<diana1068> but no luck
<stlsaint> can you pastebin the error you are getting
<diana1068> yeah...
<diana1068> the last string in terminal's output is: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<stlsaint> i need the whole thing please in a pastebin ;)
<diana1068> and now, when im getting smth from synaptic, software center or just thru the terminal ends with an error
<diana1068> whole thing?? hm
<diana1068> it might be a problems with understanding
<diana1068> as it would be non-readable for u
<diana1068> it is not english
<stlsaint> diana1068: i can translate it :D
<diana1068> allright. where u want me to drop it off?
<stlsaint> pastebin.com
<diana1068> http://pastebin.com/mWZstfDm - this is it
<stlsaint> diana1068: are you using a custom kernel?
<diana1068> yeps
<diana1068> why?
<stlsaint> diana1068: aye, thats where the issue lies, you have some dependency problems going on...try using aptitude autoclean
<diana1068> can u write it for me, please ;)
<diana1068> the command
<stlsaint> diana1068: sudo aptitude autoclean
<diana1068> done, it says 0 bytes od space was freed
<diana1068> no errors thou
<stlsaint> diana1068: go into your synaptic package manager and go to File>Fix Broken
<diana1068> in the main menu u mean?
<diana1068> if so, than i dont have such feature
<stlsaint> diana1068: open up synaptic package manager
<diana1068> its opened
<stlsaint> in the edit menu
<stlsaint> diana1068: you see it
<diana1068> u right, it was there :)
<diana1068> i made it
<diana1068> it was too fast i think :/
<sebsebseb> Hi
<stlsaint> diana1068: sudo apt-get check
<stlsaint> diana1068: then use sudo apt-get build-dep <name_of_package> (your kernel)
<diana1068> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<diana1068> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<stlsaint> diana1068: oh sorry, you must close the synaptic window
<diana1068> ooops :)
<diana1068> what kernel should i type in: the current one or the higher one?
<stlsaint> diana1068: my i ask how you came to be using a custom kernel?
<diana1068> i dont get it
<stlsaint> diana1068: you say you are using a custom kernel...did you build it yourself?
<diana1068> nah!! :D
<diana1068> sure not. i've installed it from the disk
<stlsaint> oh ok, thats not custom kernel :D
<stlsaint> diana1068: can you run sudo aptitude update
<stlsaint> diana1068: then: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<diana1068> ok
<diana1068> Errors were encountered while processing:
<diana1068>  linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic
<diana1068>  linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic
<diana1068>  linux-image-generic
<diana1068>  linux-generic
<diana1068> but no error notification after it
<diana1068> is that smth good?
<stlsaint> can you run command: uname -a
<stlsaint> diana1068: and post the output here
<diana1068> its still 2.6.32-24-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 16 14:17:33 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux :(
<diana1068> but shoudnt i restart the system now>
<stlsaint> diana1068: did everything update as needed?
<diana1068> not yet at least. i think i have to reboot first
<diana1068> or it should displays by now?
<stlsaint> display?
<diana1068> i mean show itself up un terminal
<diana1068> i see no changes by now
<stlsaint> can you run: sudo update-grub
<diana1068> what for?
<stlsaint> that updates grub
<diana1068> its miracle my dear helper !
<diana1068> it has updated
<diana1068> i've got no errors inside of terminalits miracle my dear helper !
<stlsaint> diana1068: well really we are needed the update to go through to fix the issue
<diana1068> and it seemed to be all because of stupid quotes
<diana1068> in grub config file
<diana1068> i've put three quotes
<diana1068> instead of 2
<diana1068> how ridicilous
<stlsaint> are you able to run: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<diana1068> yes
<diana1068> im going to sleep now. thank u very much. KISSES
<stlsaint> kisses??
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-19
<sebsebseb> stlsaint: kisses?
<sebsebseb> what?
<stlsaint> sebsebseb: huh?
<sebsebseb> stlsaint: why did you type,  kisses??
<stlsaint> 22:27 < diana1068> im going to sleep now. thank u very much. KISSES
<Gogi> can anyone help me?i am very new to ubuntu.
<Gogi> pleaseee
<stlsaint> Gogi: sure...whats up?
<harrisonk> is there anyone here that is good at python programming?
<pedro3005> harrisonk, define good
<pedro3005> :)
<harrisonk> is expereanced, has done a few programs
<pedro3005> harrisonk, depending on your problem, I might be able to help. what is your question?
<harrisonk> one moment
<harrisonk> https://launchpad.net/climm
<harrisonk> it is my take on a simple money manager
<pedro3005> I see
<harrisonk> I know what I want I just don't know how to get it into a working program
<pedro3005> is there an exact problem?
<harrisonk> check the blueprints, I can't save to a file yet and I don't have an input checker
<harrisonk> I need to add a transaxtion manager to keep track of all the operations.
<pedro3005> harrisonk, how much python do you know? maybe you should learn some more before trying to code a complete program
<harrisonk> not as much as I should going into this but I know the basics like print 'hello world' and variables.
<harrisonk> and a few other things
<zkriesse> wazzup ya'll
<harrisonk> python
<zkriesse> ah
<zkriesse> so how's everyone?
<harrisonk> zkriesse: this: https://launchpad.net/climm
<pedro3005> harrisonk, definitely learn more
<harrisonk> thought so
<zkriesse> what's this?
<harrisonk> it is my take on a simple money manager
<zkriesse> ah
<harrisonk> needs a lot of work!
<pedro3005> harrisonk, we have set up a dev academy python class. it happens weekly, saturdays at 17:00 UTC. we just had our first lesson today
<harrisonk> 17:00 UTC what is that in easteren time US+Canada
<harrisonk> *?
<harrisonk> sorry I am not good with GMT and UTC
<pedro3005> harrisonk, what time is it there right now?
<harrisonk> 9:38 PM
<pedro3005> harrisonk, it's 1 PM then
<pedro3005> the classes
<harrisonk> in my time?
<stlsaint> harrisonk: yea 1pm in your time
<stlsaint> pedro3005: another week of studying and im going to be coming back to ya for python projects :P
<stlsaint> pedro3005: and dont you dare point me to zeuler or however you spell it >:P
<harrisonk> What is the -!- mode/#ubuntu-beginners [+v zkriesse] by ChanServ about?
<stlsaint> harrisonk: that is chanserv giving zkriesse voice to the room
<harrisonk> or what does the +v mean?
<pedro3005> voice
<pedro3005> stlsaint, Project Euler ftw
<harrisonk> okay what are some others
<stlsaint> pedro3005: a day in the distant future maybe
<pedro3005> harrisonk, http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/rfc/chapter4.html#c4_2_3
<harrisonk> thanks
<pedro3005> stlsaint, persistence!
<stlsaint> pedro3005: lately ive just been working with the different ways to start working with methods for int and strings
<stlsaint> pedro3005: plan on getting really familiar with slices and all its different uses
<pedro3005> stlsaint, that's cool. try this:  some_string[::-1]
<stlsaint> pedro3005: isnt that going to output the last letter of the string or since its two :: will that flip to the first letter of the string?
<pedro3005> stlsaint, try. it.
<pedro3005> :P
<stlsaint> i remember seeing that some time ago
<harrisonk> pedro3005: how do I get to these python meating?
<pedro3005> harrisonk, just be at #ubuntu-classroom when it's time
<harrisonk> where can I get a list of the classes on #ubuntu-classroom?
<stlsaint> pedro3005: hehe, aye i knew i had seen that before ;P
<stlsaint> pedro3005: sorted(var, reverse=True)
<stlsaint> pedro3005: mine is "prettier" :D
<pedro3005> harrisonk, http://is.gd/8rtIi
<pedro3005> stlsaint, that returns a list
<stlsaint> harrisonk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<pedro3005> stlsaint, challenge: make it a string
<pedro3005> :P
<stlsaint> make what a string?
<pedro3005> stlsaint, the returned value of your sorted function
<stlsaint> pedro3005: that would just be what you did with ::-1
<pedro3005> stlsaint, indeed. but if you have a list. how do you make it a string?
<stlsaint> pedro3005: aye, one sec, i know i wil have to use .join
<pedro3005> stlsaint, good
<stlsaint> pedro3005: aye, got it
<zkriesse> Bonjour theXpert
<stlsaint> pedro3005: so my var (a) is assinged to chicken
<stlsaint> a='chicken'
<zkriesse> Hey guys this should be in -dev should it not?
<stlsaint> then i use sort with reverse to flip the string
<stlsaint> zkriesse: aye you are correct senor
<stlsaint> zkriesse: good call
<harrisonk> hello Haywire_
<Haywire_> harrisonk, Hey, what's up...kinda quiet, eh?
<harrisonk> you just mised the rush-hour
<stlsaint> Haywire_: yo
<harrisonk> or half hour
<stlsaint> i was in here till zkriesse kicked me out
<Haywire_> my stuff's all behaving...for now....just lurking..
<stlsaint> Haywire_: cool
<Haywire_> I might actually be getting the hang of this linux stuff...;-)  - Got mine triple booting Xubuntu, Puppy, and Win XP ...
<stlsaint> harrisonk: a command line interface money manager??
<harrisonk> stlsaint: yes that is what it is called
<stlsaint> harrisonk: hrm, you may want to get your claws into pygtk and throw a front-end on that application of yours
<harrisonk> I plan to build something like a backend for any program to put a frontend on
<harrisonk> or rather programer
<stlsaint> harrisonk: oh ok
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> ok gotta go eat dinner
<stlsaint> thats cool, can be a double edge sword though, what if a non-programmer just wants to use the program without having to write a frontend? o_O
<harrisonk> that way people can focus on the looks and not the backend when building a money manager
<harrisonk> stlsaint: that is a good point but someone can take this backend and put there frontend on it and the non-programer can use that program.
<harrisonk> *their
<stlsaint> harrisonk: well that depends on someone else taking the time to make the frontend
<harrisonk> well that would come after the backend GTKMM would then start
<stlsaint> harrisonk: what language are you going to use?
<harrisonk> Programming or say english or french?
<stlsaint> programming
<harrisonk> python, would there be a better one?
<stlsaint> well any language could be a better one depending on what your wanting to do but for this project i would say either python or ruby
<stlsaint> naw, screw ruby, go with python
<stlsaint> harrisonk: how long you been studying python?
<harrisonk> I don't exacly know.
<stlsaint> hrm, months..years?
<stlsaint> weeks?
<harrisonk> less than 1 year but getting close
<harrisonk> off and on
<stlsaint> oh ok, we have a -dev channel if you ever need help with something
<harrisonk> trying to find a tutorial that doesn't go from hello world to gobily gook
<harrisonk> -dev being #ubuntu-beginners-dev?
<stlsaint> yep
<harrisonk> moving away from python are you good at file system recovery?
<stlsaint> harrisonk: aside from formatting....nope
<stlsaint> harrisonk: puppy :D
<harrisonk> puppy?
<harrisonk> Puppy Linux?
<stlsaint> harrisonk: puppy linux, Haywire_ said they were using it
<stlsaint> aye
<harrisonk> you have me confused, what does puppy have to do with FS recovery or python?
<stlsaint> nvm, i just scrolled up to a comment he made earlier
<stlsaint> harrisonk: have you checked repos?
<harrisonk> fiar enough
<harrisonk> *fair
<stlsaint> harrisonk: really what do you mean file system recovery....
<harrisonk> one moment
<harrisonk> here is the error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/496223/
<stlsaint> harrisonk: hrm, have you been tampering with fstab?
<harrisonk> no
<stlsaint> harrisonk: what filesystem is on /dev/sda5?
<harrisonk> ext4
<harrisonk> my root directory
<harrisonk> (/)
<aveilleux> why is / on sda5....
<harrisonk> I have no idea.
<stlsaint> ??
<stlsaint> harrisonk: im going to need two things from you
<stlsaint> 1. Put the output of command: sudo fdisk -l #into pastebin
<harrisonk> okay will do
<stlsaint> 2.Also put the contents of your /etc/fstab #file into pastebin as well
<harrisonk> I am running a live cd on the sick system so it may take a while
<harrisonk> pastebin.ubuntu.com/496225
<harrisonk> I can't get the fstab file because it is on the "damanged" file system
<stlsaint> you cant navigate to it via terminal?
<stlsaint> you will probably have to force mount it
<stlsaint> or you could do one better...one sec
<harrisonk> yep
<stlsaint> go here and download the script and run it. it is going to put a document on your desktop or in your / of livecd called RESULTS.txt, pastebin the contents of it for me
<stlsaint> http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<stlsaint> ^^site
<harrisonk> I remember that off the forums
<stlsaint> harrisonk: yep, very useful, i ran it just to get my system info on doc for quick and easy access :D
<harrisonk> who wrote that script?
<harrisonk> or what is the persons nick on the forums
 * harrisonk is working as fast as he can
<stlsaint> harrisonk: meierfra
<stlsaint> on forums
<harrisonk> right that is who wrote it
<stlsaint> yep
<stlsaint> ddecator: sup
<ddecator> stlsaint: nm, you?
<stlsaint> ddecator: chilling, passed A+ exam today so im certified in it, small step but its a step none the less ;)
<ddecator> stlsaint: very nice! what subject?
<stlsaint> ddecator: no i mean the CompTIA A+ certification exam
<ddecator> stlsaint: ah, gotcha. well congrats :)
<harrisonk> stlsaint where would I find the results.txt file?
<harrisonk> stlsaint and should it be run as root?
<stlsaint> harrisonk: it should come up on your desktop or it might be in (/). As you are on the livecd you just have to run sudo -i to get to root
<stlsaint> no password of course
<harrisonk> could it be in the roots home folder?
<stlsaint> maybe
<harrisonk> nope not anywhere
<harrisonk> should we try force mounting?
<stlsaint> harrisonk: open a terminal and run: locate RESULTS.txt #yes with the capitals as such
<harrisonk> do I include the #yes?
<stlsaint> hehe no
<harrisonk> ether way nothing showed
<stlsaint> harrisonk: the results.txt will probably be where ever you ran it from...
<stlsaint> are you sure you ran the script?
<harrisonk> I ran it as follows: sudo sh boot_info_script055.sh
<stlsaint> harrisonk: copy the script to your desktop and run this command: sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script*.sh
<harrisonk> okay
<harrisonk> it is working!
<harrisonk> hello Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> heya harrisonk. Morning/night =]
<harrisonk> ;)
<harrisonk> night being 11:02
<harrisonk> how is tomorrow loking?
<harrisonk> *looking
<stlsaint> harrisonk: when its done you should see the results.txt on your desktop
<harrisonk> stlsaint: it is done it's just the live cd is slow
<Mohan_chml> harrisonk, it is morning 8:33 here :P
<stlsaint> kk
<stlsaint> JoeSett_: hello
<harrisonk> stlsaint I haven't left it's just I have a lot running off a live cd (the stuff you told me to do and what I had on before.)
<stlsaint> aye
<harrisonk> stlsaint what is your curent time?
<stlsaint> 10:14 pm
<harrisonk> so that would be central time am I not right?
<harrisonk> (in texas)
<stlsaint> harrisonk: yep, killeen, TX
<harrisonk> I could tell by looking at your launchpad page
<stlsaint> oh?
<Mohan_chml> harrisonk, whats your launchpad id?
<stlsaint> you stalking me :P
<harrisonk> harrbis
<harrisonk> stlsaint no I just had a look and you where part of the texas group and I assumed you live in texas.
<Mohan_chml> harrisonk, change the smiley under IRC
<harrisonk> here is you pastebin.ubuntu.com/496237 with a side of eggs fried
<JoeSett_> stlsaint: hi.
<harrisonk> mohan_chml: say again please.
<Mohan_chml> harrisonk, you can help when you expertise them by watching here
<Mohan_chml> harrisonk, I am at your Wikki
<Mohan_chml> wiki*
<stlsaint> harrisonk: well first thing i notice is that you do not have grub installed
<zkriesse> Wiki?
<zkriesse> Who said wiki?!?!
<harrisonk> where mohan_chml?
<harrisonk> Mohan_chml did
<zkriesse> ok..
<Mohan_chml> harrisonk, found it?
<zkriesse> harrisonk: what's your wiki link please
<zkriesse> must see!
<Mohan_chml> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Harrisonk
<Mohan_chml> Zach^
<zkriesse> I must see all newcomers wiki pages as I'm a wiki guru
<harrisonk> wiki.ubuntu.com/Harrisonk
<harrisonk> Are you now zkriesse ;)
<zkriesse> harrisonk: lol
<Mohan_chml> harrisonk, he will be =]
<zkriesse> Guys, tell harrisonk what a wiki nut I am
<zkriesse> harrisonk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/zkriesse
<harrisonk> I can already tell
<Mohan_chml> harrisonk, Zach has a nick ThatWikiGuy
<Mohan_chml> I think nothing more to say :D
<stlsaint> harrisonk: you must have installed ubuntu then installed windows again
<stlsaint> harrisonk: actually you have a borked install in general, i highly suggest you reinstall ubuntu
<Mohan_chml> Guys lets goto -team
<zkriesse> Mohan_chml: good call
<harrisonk> I reinstalled the xp boot loader so that I could boot into Xp as my brother and sisters math program is on there.
<stlsaint> harrisonk: grub handles booting into ANYTHING on your computer
<stlsaint> harrisonk: seems you have linux on /sda2 and /sda5 but neither are aware of each other
<zkriesse> If it's a bootable OS, GRUB handles it
<harrisonk> but if the file system is corupt then /boot is corupt and thus GRUB is curupted
<stlsaint> harrisonk: you have /sda2 showing as having windows on it but its label is linux with a DOS UUID
<harrisonk> huh!
<stlsaint> harrisonk: you cant corrupt what you dont have
<harrisonk> but I had it!
<harrisonk> I will get over it and I might make more backups!
<stlsaint> harrisonk: wait i take that back...you have a linux UUID but its contents are mixed with windows and linux
<harrisonk> ehter way it is a lot to take in!
<stlsaint> harrisonk: well if you want to we can take some steps to repair the system :D (though it will have to wait until tomorrow)
<stlsaint> 1. Install grub
<harrisonk> okay
<stlsaint> 2. Mount that harddrive and find fstab
<harrisonk> okay
<stlsaint> 3. Compare fstab to what that results doc shows in the fdisk and blkid section and make sure it matches to what fstab is using
<harrisonk> okay
<stlsaint> 4. Update grub and reboot :D
<stlsaint> JackStonewall: hello
<harrisonk> Tomorrow night as I am busy all day tomorrow.
<stlsaint> very well
<JackStonewall> Greetings all.  Running Ubuntu Lucid and trying to figure out if there's a way to force NM to always be disabled upon boot.   I've got a klugey solution (forcing the NetworkManager.state and then restarting the service from my rc.local) but this somehow just feels wrong.  Ideas?
<stlsaint> i can chat, but im multitasking so i cant give full attention to isse ..sorrys
<stlsaint> JackStonewall: remove it from start apps
<stlsaint> s/start/startup
<JackStonewall> stlsaint: Will I still have the applet icon in my panel?
<stlsaint> You should but it wont work until you start it
<JackStonewall> stlsaint: Hmm... I'll give that a shot and see how that works.  Thanks for the tip.
<stlsaint> yep yep
<stlsaint> l8er folks
<BBY_Lafayette> hi, i got a question about Ubuntu desktop
<ddecator> wow, 3 minutes later and i didn't even get to ask what the question was..
<dengaku_sco> is the reason i cant access my programs like Winamp and such because its the desktop version?
<seidos> dengaku_sco, winamp isn't a native ubuntu application.  there are alternatives for ubuntu like rhythmbox.  if you must use winamp you can try using wine to run it.
<dengaku_sco> well it's not just Winamp, but stuff like GIMP and games and programs ingeneral
<Mohan_chml> dengaku_sco, you are logged in with GNOME enviroinment?
<Mohan_chml> environment*
<dengaku_sco> uum, no
<temposs> Mohan_chml, he may not know what GNOME is ;-)
<dengaku_sco> somewhat
<seidos> not sure about 10.04, but 9.10 comes with gimp and games.
<seidos> thought i heard some time back that gimp wasn't going to be included on a desktop install.
<Mohan_chml> temposs, :D
<temposs> seidos, GIMP is not included by default in 10.04
<seidos> temposs, :(
<temposs> but it is available in the software center, as usual
<seidos> well, they have their reasons i'm sure.
<dengaku_sco> i have it on the hard drive, but it wont run it like all my other Win programs
<seidos> dengaku_sco, on the hard drive?  where on the hard drive?
<temposs> seidos, he's copied over his programs from his Windows install, and he's trying to run all his WIndows apps
<dengaku_sco> C\: Programs
<Mohan_chml> dengaku_sco, you are using wine???
<dengaku_sco> no
<temposs> Mohan_chml, he probably doesn't know what WINE is ;-)
<Mohan_chml> dengaku_sco, then where can you find C ??
<dengaku_sco> a little, but i thought Linux  could run all Win proags
<dengaku_sco> programs
<Mohan_chml> dengaku_sco, Shall we start from scratch?
<temposs> dengaku_sco, Linux cannot run all Windows programs
<dengaku_sco> ahh
 * Mohan_chml needs two minutes silence
<Mohan_chml> dengaku_sco, Let me explain about Ubuntu first
<dengaku_sco> ..k
<Mohan_chml> ubuntu has the file structure as / , /home , /root , /boot and you can find it by going to File System in Computer which you can find it in places
<Mohan_chml> Ubuntu runs applications with the extension .deb
<dengaku_sco> ok
<Mohan_chml> .exe will not be executable in Ubuntu
<dengaku_sco> ah
<Mohan_chml> for that you can install Wine to run a windows application
<Mohan_chml> !Wine
<ubot2> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Mohan_chml> you can find the details about wine there
<Mohan_chml> and
<seidos> Mohan_chml, well, ubuntu runs binary files... like gimp in /usr/bin/gimp etc.
<Mohan_chml> seidos, I dont wanna confuse him at the beginning, telling about the executables =]
<Mohan_chml> dengaku_sco, But, you can find an alternate for whatever .exe file you like to run in your machine
<dengaku_sco> i saw all the programs in the ..list thingy
<dengaku_sco> didnt try them really. (im in Vista right now)
<Mohan_chml> dengaku_sco, can you tell the path of what you mentioned? applications-> programming?
<Mohan_chml> dengaku_sco, Okay!
<Mohan_chml> dengaku_sco, what application you use in Win X?
<dengaku_sco> for anything specific?
<dengaku_sco> [hmm, i guess because the Firefox in Ubntu is a .deb thing, that's the reason it doesnt have my addons or bookmarks]
<seidos> dengaku_sco, no, it's because ubuntu and windows don't talk to each other O_o
<dengaku_sco> aah
<seidos> dengaku_sco, you can export your firefox bookmarks though.  then save it somewhere on your windows drive, and then import them into firefox in ubuntu
<seidos> assuming you can see your windows partition (piece of hard drive with windows on it), which i think you said you could.
<dengaku_sco> been trying to fine the folder or file with the bookmarks, but i guess it's named funny
<dengaku_sco> actually i can only really see a main file of mine
<seidos> yeah, not sure what it would be under windows off the top of my head.
<dengaku_sco> one i made
<seidos> see a file in ubuntu that is on your windows partition?
<dengaku_sco> yep. i have all my pics and install files. it's my "shove all my crud" folder
<dengaku_sco> tho i did put a copy of it on my second in-case hard drive
<seidos> dengaku_sco, so can you copy files from your windows partition to your ubuntu partition?
<dengaku_sco> on my SD card
<seidos> well, that works
<ddecator> firefox bookmarks? use Sync
<ddecator> no idea if that's actually relevant to what was being discussed, just throwing that out there
<dengaku_sco> Sync?
<ddecator> it's an add-on for 3.6 and will be built-in to 4.0, it syncs bookmarks, tabs, history, passwords (which you can enable/disable indvidually) between your desktops. so if you use firefox in multiple places, they will all stay updated
<ddecator> also works with fennec (but that's still in development)
<dengaku_sco> awesome, another thing i need
<dengaku_sco> thanks dude
<ddecator> no problem :)
<dengaku_sco> ahh, now i see why that guys was so insistent on me using the ubntu progs
<dengaku_sco> guy*
<ddecator> what's that?
<dengaku_sco> so that more ppl use the ubntu programs instead of the Win programs, so that influences more use of the ubntu. which also influences development of further ubntu programs
<dengaku_sco> (got this from the Wine FAQ)
<ddecator> true, plus native applications run more smoothly and look better typically
<dengaku_sco> that too. tho i dont know. the ubnt Firefox seems to d/l webpages slower
<ddecator> that could be an ipv6 issue, if that's still around. are you using lucid and the latest firefox?
<seidos> could be a lot of flash on the websites you are downloading.
<ddecator> oh flash...on that note, the new 64-bit "square" is working well for me
<dengaku_sco> cant be flash. the ubnt Firefox doesnt have any java
<ddecator> i've using firefox 4.0 on maverick and it's just as fast as chromium for me
<ddecator> icedtea is the opensource version of java, and flash is included in the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<ddecator> i've been using*
<dengaku_sco> java is restricted on ubnt?
<ddecator> you can use the standard java, but icedtea is the one that is included (i think) and should work fine
<dengaku_sco> well, thanks for the help ll that helped. ill be back if i have more questions
<AbhiJit> hi
<Mohan_chml> hello AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> :)
<bdogg> can someone help me with an issue i have with the login screen?
<AbhiJit> bdogg, what is it?
<bdogg> the resolution is wrong for the login screen
<bdogg> seems to bet set at 1024X748
<bdogg> (cant really tell)
<bdogg> but my default setting is 1440X900
<bdogg> how can i fix it
<Mohan_chml> bdogg, you can edit GRUB
<bdogg> what do you mean
<bdogg> i dont really think it has to do with grub
<AbhiJit> bdogg, install this https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup and see if you can change resolution from there
<bdogg> because when the pythom theme load
<AbhiJit> bdogg, after installing you will find it in system>preferences>gdm2long
<Mohan_chml> bdogg, its a try
<bdogg> *loads
<bdogg> the screen resolution is normal
<bdogg> im using maverick btw
<AbhiJit> :o
<Mohan_chml> bdogg, try editing /boot/grub/grub.cfg , find the line GRUB_GFXMODE and set the resolution
<AbhiJit> bdogg, ask in #ubuntu+a
<AbhiJit> #ubuntu+1
<bdogg> no one there -_-
<AbhiJit> bdogg, 207 users there
<bdogg> no one responded
<AbhiJit> ohh
<bdogg> lol
<Mohan_chml> wait..! mine will not help. coz it is for boot screen
<bdogg> yeah boot screen is fine
<bdogg> its just the login screen for some weird reason
<Mohan_chml> bdogg, is xorg is present in maverick??
<Mohan_chml> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151192 i found that
<bdogg> yes and no
<bdogg> you have to type a special command in recovery mode
<bdogg> but i have a Xorg file
<Mohan_chml> bdogg, looked at the above thread?
<bdogg> yeah
<shadeslayer> bdogg: you dont ask a question in #ubuntu+1 and leave 5 mins later :>
<bdogg> gonna try it in a bir
<shadeslayer> its a weekend.. loads of people are out
<AbhiJit> !weekend
<ubot2> It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> how can i kno if i have the sound driver installed ?? alisamixer ??
<Mohan_chml> kosaidpo, lspci lists your audio?
<Mohan_chml> open terminal and type lspci
<kosaidpo> got this xsaiddx@xsaiddx-laptop:~$ lspci | grep audio
<kosaidpo> 00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Mohan_chml> then there is no issue with driver.
<dirty-harry> hi there, anyone here who knows how active the desktop-icon-starter-reaction in xubuntu lucid lynx
<dirty-harry> ähm sorry, I mean "how to activate reaction" ... bad, very bad spelling
<Mohan_chml> dirty-harry, I cant even google about what you asked. can you elaborate it?
<Mohan_chml> and you tried asking in #xubuntu ?
<dirty-harry> well, first of all sorry for the double... I'm in a hurry, someone wants to have her pc back
<Mohan_chml> kay! you asked for help in #xubuntu ?
<dirty-harry> second, the problem is that... oh maybe I'm totally brain-f*** now
<dirty-harry> I thought I could see some kind of reaction when double-clicking on a desktop icon simular to the icons in the panel
<hobgoblin> oic
<dirty-harry> sorry :-/
<hobgoblin> not sure what xubuntu uses - but I would guess that it's in one of the sys admin menus somewhere - desktop customisation or something
<hobgoblin> you might be better off asking in #xubuntu if there's anyone awake - they'll be more likely to be able to answer without digging the answer out
<dirty-harry> hobgoblin, thanks for your attention but I really think that I am just exaggerating here
<dirty-harry> I know this sounds stupid but I'm a bit nervous 'cause the pc is for someone special...
<Mohan_chml> dirty-harry, then there will be nervousness for sure ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> dirty-harry: are you referring to the reaction when you double-click on desktop icons, they are not opening?
<Mohan_chml> dirty-harry, you asked in #xubuntu  ?
<dirty-harry> Mohan_chml, thx for your understanding
<Mohan_chml> dirty-harry, and you got any solution for what you are searching for?
<dirty-harry> JoeMaverickSett, no no, the programs are starting correctly and working correctly - as I said I'm just overdoing it...
<JoeMaverickSett> dirty-harry: ah, okie then. :)
<dirty-harry> yes, absolutely :)
<dirty-harry> once again, thx a lot for your time
<Mohan_chml> dirty-harry, =] and try make the one to get the best from the machine :)
<dirty-harry> oh I will
<JoeMaverickSett> dirty-harry: just like Mohan_chml try making the best out of the machine and don't quit on it. :)
<dirty-harry> well, I think I did a pretty good job installing such an old machine; all the important stuff works: flash,dvd,mp3,webcam,burning dvds,skype,office...
<dirty-harry> I only had two problems I couldn't solve: running truecrypt stable with thunar and customize the xfce-menu...
<dirty-harry> but I think the machine will be accepted the way it is now ;)
<Abhijeet> i can't open the items from 'Places" menu . please see http://imagebin.org/114756
<saji89> Abhijeet, did you try to open it by clicking as we usually do?
<Abhijeet> yes
<saji89> Abhijeet, Are you manually able to open your home folder from nautilus?
<Abhijeet> yes i can open it from the my computer icon and the my home folder icon on the desktop.
<JoeMaverickSett> Abhijeet: try this post. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=969158
<saji89> Abhijeet, Try this-
<saji89> Right click on a folder -> Properties
<saji89> *Open With
<saji89> *Add
<saji89> *Finally, type "nautilus"
<Herman_Snerd> I'm looking for some answers to networking problems.  Can anyone help?
<saji89> Abhijeet, COurtesy:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=944225   :)
<saji89> Herman_Snerd, Please specify your problem. Then we may be able to solve it.
<Herman_Snerd> I've been experiencing long delays in retrieving web pages and I'm thinking it might either be OS related or drivers.  I'm running a dual-boot setup and the Win-Blows side doesn't seem to have the same problems.
<Herman_Snerd> Not sure where to look in the networking settings to get any answers.  I am running proprietary drivers on this HP laptop.
<Herman_Snerd> I did go to speed-test .net and tried to run the download speed test and got this,"Test Status: Failed - Opening connection:Connection refused"
<Herman_Snerd> I thought that might give a clue.
<saji89> Herman_Snerd, I don't have the solution for you, But let me see if I can find someone to help you/
<Abhijeet> thanks friend it worked , but why such a thing happened ? i
<saji89> Abhijeet, WHich one worked?
<Herman_Snerd> saji89, Thanks!
<saji89> Herman_Snerd, Okies.
<saji89> Herman_Snerd, Did you try asking at #ubuntu?
<Herman_Snerd> Not yet.  I thought I'd start at the bottom and work up.
<Abhijeet> the second one where right click on folder and adding nautilus . it not only worked for the specific folder but all the places items. Thank u one again !!!!!!!!!!
<saji89> Herman_Snerd, Okies. But while I try to get someone you may try asking at #ubuntu as well, There are many people in there, so there is more probability that you may get the answer. :)
<Herman_Snerd> saji89, 10-4
<saji89> Herman_Snerd, means?
<Herman_Snerd> saji89, it's radio/military communications code meaning affirmative-understood.
<Mohan_chml> Herman_Snerd, We are newbies to Military codes :D
<Herman_Snerd> saji89, read tenfour
<saji89> Herman_Snerd, Oops. I'm not used to miltary codes.
<saji89> Herman_Snerd, Good to learn some new code. ;)
<Herman_Snerd> saji89, Sorry.  I'm a Rogue Warrior novel fan and I picked a lot of that up from the books.
<saji89> Herman_Snerd, Nice. I'm also a reading Hobbyist. :) Though I haven't read much in the near past.
<saji89> Herman_Snerd, It seems no-one is available atm to help. :(
<saji89> Herman_Snerd, Can you please try at #ubuntu?
<Herman_Snerd> saji89, I'm there now.  Thanks!  Check out the Rogue Warrior novels by Richard Marcinko.  I've been hooked on them for years and I'm really not a reader!!
<Redhand> A question; I'm running feisty fawn on a 400mhz cpu 192 megs of ram. What channel should I join to speak with others interested in old distro's and ancient computers? hehe doesn't have to be on this irc server
<Redhand> telling me I should seek professional psychiatric help is also on option *grin*
<drubin> Redhand: Don't know about other IRC channels but read this blog, he is the king of low system usage. http://kmandla.wordpress.com/
<Redhand> thanks drubin, I will
<drubin> sorry can't help further but most people tend to update their systems... but with 400mz I don't know how much choice you have
<Redhand> that plenty of help thanks
<drubin> but speaking of low usage pc's I have a laptop with 128mb of ram and a 800mhz. What can I install on it.
<Redhand> yeah, I spotted a post on a forum (while researching the issue) that said someone with the same specs as me managed to get 6.10 and 7.04 working but no others. So I took the plunge, as a complete linux newbie *grin*
<drubin> Redhand: You are by no means newbie if you can install an outdated ubuntu version that is no longer supported.
<Redhand> I'm a complete newbie, it's pure random luck and lots of web searches that helped me succeed
<Redhand> I'd do a search on the exact processor/ram specs of your laptop. You may get lucky and find a forum post about exactly that puter (like I did)
<ksbalaji> Which folders are deleted if 10.4 is installed in an existing unformatted ubuntu system partition? Whether /home is deleted? I undrstand that /home folder is not lost if the partition is not formatted.?
<ksbalaji> Which folders are deleted if 10.4 is installed in an existing unformatted ubuntu system partition? Whether /home is deleted? I undrstand that /home folder is not lost if the partition is not allowed to be formatted.
<drubin> ksbalaji: No folders are deleted unless you format the drive.
<drubin> s/drive/partion
<ksbalaji> thanks drubin, I was worried about /home folder while reinstalling clean.
<drubin> ksbalaji: As long as you don't select the "format" option will will be fine.
<ksbalaji> drubin, but I believe similarly worded system folders are done away with while reinstalling. Unlike Windows where older folders are packed and kept safe.
<ksbalaji> anyway thanks and bye!
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> im lookin for the classroom of the pluseaudio
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> evrytime i boot my pc i need to reset my alsa driver thingy
<kosaidpo> to get the sound
<kosaidpo> is there ny workaround ?
<uchobby> well at least you have sound.. I've never got mine working
<kosaidpo> uchobby: hahaha
<kosaidpo> well jst try to search
<Splazer123> I'm new and trying to run Ubuntu Netbook. I installed it and when i try and run it, it says it will automatically boot up in 5 seconds but ends up just starting over. Help?
<Splazer123> Please?
<Splazer123> I need help.
<Splazer123>  I'm new and trying to run Ubuntu Netbook. I installed it and when i try and run it, it says it will automatically boot up in 5 seconds but ends up just starting over. Help?
<lukjad> What's up Splazer123
<Splazer123> Hey Thanks.
<lukjad> Splazer123 Hm, so it reboots while loading.
<lukjad> Splazer123 Were there any errors during the installation?
<Splazer123> Not that i know of.
<Splazer123> It says that it cant find a kernel though.
<lukjad> Eek
<uchobby> was this the first book after you installed?
<Splazer123> Yes.
<uchobby> on the next reboot, hold the shift key and see if you get a menu
<uchobby> try the options there
<Splazer123> Okay. I'll Be back if it doesnt work.
<uchobby> shift key is right to get the boot menu from grub right? I remember having to do that once.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-12
<archie_ait> Hi..I have a dual boot windows and ubuntu (windows as my host computer)/
<archie_ait> i am new to ubuntu
<archie_ait> my wifi isn't working..can somebody help regarding that
<philipballew> i can
<philipballew> are you booted into windows or ubuntu archie_ait
<philipballew> seriously... he leaves after i say i can help....
<Geodude> I just upgraded to 11.04, I tried tweaking Unity for like 3 hours and I just couldn't stand it. I switched to 'classic' and everything was working fine. I did some stuff in Compiz and now I can't move my windows. :/
<Geodude> Every time I make a change in Compiz my windows all move up slightly. Soon I won't be able to see my xchat window...
<urlin2u> Geodude, what release are  you running?
<Geodude> I just upgraded to 11.04. It was working fine until I opened Compiz Config Settings Manager and started messing around with that.
<Geodude> I'm using classic, not unity.
<Geodude> aha. Somehow under Window Management, "Move Window" was disabled.
<Geodude> Phew!
<urlin2u> Geodude, install displex it works like the fusion-icon which wom=nt in Natty has a windows manger restart, and other stuff put in startup applications command is indicator-displex  http://sourceforge.net/projects/displex/files/displex-0.7.1/
<urlin2u> Geodude, you trying to get the cube?
<Geodude> I was, yeah.
<Geodude> nbd
<Geodude> I can live without it.
<urlin2u> Geodude, install displex then launch it so it is in the panel then follow this link. http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<urlin2u> Geodude, you need a restart app as compiz has a refresh problem in natty displex has a restar
<urlin2u> restart.
<urlin2u> Geodude, the cube works fine just a bit tricky d=setting it up due to the refresh.
<Geodude> Interesting. Thank you for the link.
<urlin2u> no problem.
<s-fox> Hello.
<froq> so my audio will eventually go bad after I play music for a certain amount of time... anyone know how to reload the audio driver without rebooting???
<geirha> That depends on the reason for it suddenly failing. You could try  Alt+F2 -> pulseaudio -k
<froq> geirha, thz sir!  yeah, idk why it goes bad, it just started like 2 weeks ago... and I have done no changes to my system lol
<froq> geirha, thanks!  that fixed it.  I wanted a quick fix for the moment.. lol  I was listening to some good songs and didn't want to stop.
<^aL-ITAngel^> heiya :-)
<^zenhoobb-it> ciao sardonyx :-)
<sean-paul> hello
<sean-paul> can someone help me solve a problem?
<sean-paul> it deals with installing my wifi card
<sluckxz> im going to try ubuntu again.  kubuntu actually.  i never got the hang of apt-get much before.  but your docs and community look awesome so wth i'll try again.
<philipballew> awesome sluckxz !!
<philipballew> we are here to help as much as we can!!!
<sluckxz> thanks philipballew
<philipballew> what version of Kubuntu you gonna install?
<sluckxz> kubuntu-11.10-beta1
<sluckxz> on virtualbox to start.
<sluckxz> beta1 cause of kde starting to settle down finally.
<philipballew> 11.10 is nice. I have a virtualbox install of some systems. they really do a good job
<sluckxz> cool.
<sluckxz> bummer looks like https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/foundations-bugs/2011-August/018636.html on my install.
<sluckxz> might try again without 3rd party or updates.
<philipballew> i would. then just update yourself after?
<sluckxz> k.  ill try that.
<sluckxz> forced a reset and its booted from v hd anyway.  cool.
<sluckxz> wow the kernels at 3.0.x crazy...
<sluckxz> philipballew: did you get guest additions working on your virtual ubuntu's?
<philipballew> I honestly haven't tried
<sluckxz> all right thanks.
<philipballew> i run ubuntu on my os directly
<sluckxz> isnt there a build essentials package? i tried build-essentials sorry again im not great with apt.
<sluckxz> nm no 's'
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-13
<uberbuntu>  Hello, I was in here some other night and talking about a browser redirecter that malwarebytes and spybot could mot pick up on scans.
<uberbuntu> Someone mentioned some other utility that picked up things that those two didn't.
<uberbuntu> But I forgot the name of the utility. Any sugestions or ideas?
<uberbuntu> Anyone here?? (echo, echo, echo)
 * holstein is here uberbuntu 
<uberbuntu> I am all alone, alone, alone
<holstein> you have a moment for me to read your question?
<Unit193> Sounds more fitting for ##windows , but SuperAntiSpyware isn't bad
<holstein> yeah, i think thats what it was
<uberbuntu> holstein: was it you with the suggestin Saturday?
<uberbuntu> That may be it
<holstein> nope
<holstein> i dont have any suggestions for windows that you want to hear ;)
<uberbuntu> Yeh I think htere was a word 'super' in the name
<holstein> uberbuntu: do you remember exactly when it was?
<holstein> this channel is logged
<uberbuntu> We, hey hey, some other hard core linuxe  guy were telling me that there is a place for  windows after I was saying that it was only good for the circular bin.
<uberbuntu> When It was ,Saturday between 8-10 pm
<uberbuntu> holstein: You keep logs?
<uberbuntu> Oh you said that
<holstein> uberbuntu: this channel is logged officially
<Unit193> What was your name?
<uberbuntu> My name or nick was the same
<Unit193> Nope, it was Ooberbuntu
<uberbuntu> Anything with the name 'Super' in it make me nervous.
<uberbuntu> If you have to say its 'Super' then  ,,,,,,
<holstein> Oberubuntu
<holstein> something like that was your nick
<uberbuntu> Yeh extra o may have been what I used
<holstein> uberbuntu: do me a favor.. when you re-join the channel.. state your question, then wait... wait at least 20 minutes before assuming the channel is dead
 * holstein thanks you in advance :)
<uberbuntu> Ok
<holstein> 20:34 < Ooberbuntu> Interestig that Malwarebytes nor Spybot Serch and destroy would pick anything up.\
<holstein> 20:34 < Ooberbuntu> So I am goin gto have to dig deeper.
<holstein> 20:35 < iceflatline> Another I use is Superantispyware
 * Unit193 had to wait 3 days for an answer once
<holstein> yeah, i joined #ubuntustudio and just stayed around to answer ;)
<uberbuntu> 3 days? Holly cow. You stayed logged into the chat the whole time?
<Unit193> I've been logged for 8 days now (And that is very little)
<uberbuntu> You should bottle yoru patience and sell it. A lot of people need it. Could make a fortune. You have way too much.
<Unit193> VERY little
<Unit193> I really don't have all that much
<uberbuntu> Well I have kept my windows maching booted up for almost 8 monthes at a time but I don't have the patience to wait for an answer for three days. I'd give up.
<holstein> im working on 70 days :)
<holstein> this channel is active.. and #ubuntu is quite active
<holstein> some of the smaller channels though, you have to wait 24hours
<Unit193> I sadly have computer problems on the computer running this session. Sometimes you just have to wait for the one person that knows
<uberbuntu> Just when i get my windows all customized the way I want it I start thinking about going all or mostly linux for most of my work.
<uberbuntu> Makes me feel like I wasted all that time customizing.
<holstein> i got my windows all customized the way i like it ;0
<uberbuntu> "This session"? How many chat sessions you have open?
<uberbuntu> Or on haw many machines?
<holstein> channels?
<holstein> i have this chat running on my server, and im connecting with another machine
<holstein> lots of folk do it that way
<holstein> i like to stay in some of the slower channels around the clock, and try to at least respond to everyone
<uberbuntu> Unit193 was who mentioned, "This session"
<uberbuntu> holstein: Do you even have a windows macine?
<uberbuntu> I feel some real animosity between you and Bill
<holstein> nah
<uberbuntu> Did you get into a fist fight with him at one time?
<holstein> its just not for me
<holstein> everyone should do what works for them
<uberbuntu> Yeh like you still can't fun your adobe cs4 on Linux .
<holstein> i just get a little frustrated with the 'my windows machine is broken' folks.. when theres nothing wrong with the computer
<holstein> its just spyware or whatever
<uberbuntu> and some other things so it makes it almost necessary for some of us to keep one around
<holstein> and they get another machine... and they dont say 'maybe i should try something else'
<holstein> even a mac...
<holstein> i mean, theres nothing wrong with windows if you maintain it... but if you dont/cant, get something else
<holstein> i can do task that are done with adobe cs4 on linux though
<holstein> anyways.. im really not hating on windows
<uberbuntu> Well there are plenty of people that cant maintain anything, a car, whatever it is
<Unit193> uberbuntu: Screen session, I have around ~30 channels
<uberbuntu> They are just too lazy to learn and read anything and when they surf the web they only look at the picture and icons
<uberbuntu> Those are the ones that screw up their new machines in days.
<holstein> sure, and we could argue, is that their fault? should windows be secure out-of-the-box ?
<holstein> but... we dont have to
<uberbuntu> I had  afriend get his teenage kids a new wind desktop the last xmas. I asked why he didn't use it for his business and give them his 3 year old machine.
<uberbuntu> He said, too much work switching his files. I don't think he knew how.
<holstein> yeah, but he'll firgure it out...
<uberbuntu> So I put some security on the thing and parental controlls so they couldn't jsut download anything willy nilly.
<uberbuntu> The next time I came over his 10 year old son, who really know nothing about pc except how to play game, was in the command promp enter all kinds of network command that he found searching online.
<uberbuntu> Just trying to find a way to download Google Earth
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> dinnertime... BBL
<uberbuntu> Well he screwed up the user loggins somehow and we stil ldon't know what he did.
<uberbuntu> Enjoy dinner
<uberbuntu> You must be on the west coast
<uberbuntu> Still listening to 'Living' only have gotten to the song 'Ride' For some reason my conection stops loading the songe every minutes or so.
<uberbuntu> Its good stuff. I just got some new jazz t olisten to from the library last Friday.
<holstein> uberbuntu: hehe thanks for checking it out
 * holstein is on the east coast just eating late
<Unit193> Awesome, same tz just your clock seems a tad fast ;)
<uberbuntu> Yo ugot family and crumsnachers?
<holstein> not me
<uberbuntu> I'v though of setting up a website with a database where musicians and band could post availability, how far they would travel adn such and cities, or other establishments could book them through the portal.
<holstein> cool.. there was something like that for a bit... gigamerica?
<holstein> Unit193: i just noticed your time query :)
<holstein> im not sure whats up with my server
<holstein> it was *way* off the other day
<Unit193> Heh
<uberbuntu> holstein: Just curious. Did you start off ni computers some, I don't know, three decades ago o nwindows or did you start rght off cutting your teechon linux?
<holstein> nah, im still learning about linux
<holstein> im a computer hobbyist really
<uberbuntu> This is my keyboard where the spacebar is finicky. Just put the spaces i ntheir apropriet places.
<holstein> i found linux about 5-6 years ago? something like that
<holstein> it just worked for me
<uberbuntu> You never owned a windows machine?
<holstein> sure, this is a windows machine.. its got win7 on it somewhere
<holstein> i dont think im going to keep it next time i do some maintenance though
<uberbuntu> Oh, LOl you jsut never booted to it.
<holstein> i thought i would use it to help my folks or whatever
<holstein> but, i used XP a lot
<holstein> its just been a while
<uberbuntu> holstein: Don'e be afraid, Windows won't byte .....too much.
<holstein> took me a long time to transition my recording studio over to linux
<holstein> when i got that worked out, i just didnt need to go back
<holstein> im not a big gamer, and i dont have an special needs like office or adobe
<holstein> any*
<uberbuntu> I just spent too much time learning Adobe Dreamweaver ,even when it was still Macromedia. SO I will probably keep using it.
<urlin2u> holstein, did you do you do Living with that studio?
<holstein> yup :)
<holstein> all with FOSS, start to finish
<urlin2u> holstein, cool
<uberbuntu> But I have been messing with Linux a little more than a year.
<uberbuntu> I am still trying to get my head rapped around the difference in the look and feel of things.
<uberbuntu> THough I would get aclimated slowly. Really slowly.
<uberbuntu> Linux apps are more of a plain wrapper and I find that, at least while learning it and learning new apps ,you have to read more and not rely on visuals as much.
<uberbuntu> Why can't this chat relay have a left border or padding?
<uberbuntu> Who designed this?
<uberbuntu> Retoricle
<holstein> i like the fact that in linux, it can look literally however you want it to
<holstein> that is to say, you can even make your own UI if you want, and you dont have to hack anything to do it
<holstein> you are encouraged to do it :)
<Unit193> Tell that to GDM?
<holstein> Unit193: lol
<uberbuntu> Whos GDM, the Developres?
<uberbuntu> I'd have to look that acronym up
<holstein> gnome
<Unit193> !info gdm
<Unit193> ubot2`: info gdm
<ubot2`> Unit193: gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.5-0ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 723 kB, installed size 2304 kB
<Unit193> Stupid ubot2`....
<uberbuntu> Yo have to work arond the GDM to get it done in other workd?
<uberbuntu> .......other words
<uberbuntu> holstein: I finaly got to 'Dancer'
<uberbuntu> Only took 40 minutes
<holstein> :)
<uberbuntu> opps it stalled right in the middle.
<holstein> you can start there next time :)
<uberbuntu> I want my Road Runner Turbo back
<uberbuntu> never had a problem donig anything.
<uberbuntu> says I have 12Mbps  but .....probably the redirector messing things up for me rihgt now.
<uberbuntu> I need another hard drive. Got 3 TB and running out fast.
<uberbuntu> Any ideas why someone would opt for having an untouched Windows MBR on a Master HDD and Grob installed i nthe MBR on a Slave HDD and ahving to switch 1st bootable in the BIOS whenever you want to boot Windows?
<holstein> uberbuntu: somethings can break grub
<holstein> i forget what...
<holstein> something really common like an office update
<uberbuntu> I don't think Windowa can break it.
<holstein> right, not widows
<uberbuntu> I guess if you have it bootloading everything and it breaks then you have issues to work out  huh
<holstein> but an update from something in windows
<holstein> i forget what though
<uberbuntu> can't boot anything and that would make somethings bootable donig it that way
<holstein> there were some applications storing data in there
<uberbuntu> Apps storing datat i nthe MBR?
<holstein> uberbuntu: right
<uberbuntu> Not much room to store anythiing in there.
<holstein> so, you update a windows application, and boom.. it writes in the MBR, and breakage occurs
<holstein> thats probably not why though
<holstein> probably just want to keep it seperate
<uberbuntu> Well that makes me nervous settin gup a multi boot.
<holstein> yeah?
<uberbuntu> DOn't want my main system to go down.
<holstein> just back up your date, and know how to reinstall grub
<holstein> its a computer... dont be nervous ;)
<holstein> it *will* break
<holstein> guaranteed :)
<holstein> all you can do is just plan for i, and relax
<holstein> it*
<uberbuntu> You mean back up your data or did you mean 'date'
<holstein> hehe.. yeah, *data*
<holstein> !grub
<ubot2`> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> you can read there about ways to recover grub with a live CD
<holstein> you can also install virtual box or VMware, and play around... save the state, break it... fix it
<uberbuntu> Oh good, I have about 20 linux distros on live cd's
<holstein> time consuming, but you'll learn without breaking you're current setup
<uberbuntu> Have other machines to look up info. What am I nervous about? The time to fix things that I want to spend on somethingelse I guess.
<uberbuntu> I always want everything perfect. Shoulda learned by now that nothing ever is.
<holstein> eh.. perfect is a matter of opinion
<uberbuntu> I need to have reckless abandone like my friends 10 yr. old typing anything he could find in to the command promt of a new system.
<uberbuntu> LOL
<holstein> as long as you have a test case, or another box, go for it :)
<uberbuntu> Not knowing what it was that he was typing or what it would do.
<uberbuntu> I need to build my new bos that I bought last Feburary with all the parts still sitting in a box all in retail wrappers.
<uberbuntu> By the time I get around to building it it will be obsolete.
<holstein> hehe, i was going to say... put it together while its still worth something
<uberbuntu> I know I had it sitting around for the first 4 weeks deciding wether i needed it and if I was gonig to return it and MicroCenter dropped the price on the MB another $10
<uberbuntu> I jsut wanted to use the HDD I got for it to set up a multi boot.
<holstein> you dont *need* multiple drives for multiboot
<uberbuntu> No, But my two drives are full and I need more space
<uberbuntu> Course I need to switch this hrdware to the new box and the new hrdware goes in here nad I wanted a raid  config i nthe new one and hm. to omuch work.
<uberbuntu> I have to time.
<uberbuntu> Maybe if I take the HD out of my dad's old machine, no its only 60GB
<holstein> 60gb's is plenty :)
<uberbuntu> I could get maybe 3 ditros on there right? Whats recomended for a linux ditro? 20GB" 4-5GB swap?
<holstein> swap depends
<holstein> you dont *need* swap
<holstein> anyways, it all depends
<uberbuntu> Why no swap?
<holstein> if you need/want the space
<uberbuntu> I think I did read where somwone somehow confied  his Window's Virtual Memory to use the smae partition as the swap but had to be FAT32
<uberbuntu> Maybe I'm dreaming
<holstein> maybe, i dont think you get a different partition typically in windows, i think its just a part of the filesystem
<holstein> im sure you can have linux use whatever though... anyways, you dont have to have swap at all if you want the space
<holstein> and you can definitely have the linux's share swap
<uberbuntu> How does it work without swap? Less overhead for opening up multiple apps and 50 browser tabs wich I am notorious for doing?
<holstein> it just works
<holstein> nothing gets swapped
<holstein> i mean, if you have like 4gb's of memory anyways
<holstein> i did it when i was running on SSD's and SD cards
<uberbuntu> It must st up some space for a swap file inside the root dir if you don't specify a partition on install
<holstein> it just doesnt use swap
<holstein> you have no swap
<urlin2u> I use a sdhc card at times for swap if I. actually using maxing the ram I have the swappness set to 10 though, thta workd better haveing it off the disc.
<holstein> i didnt want swap, writing like that to SD or SSD can wear the drive out
<uberbuntu> What do you do that yo uneed SSD'd? You don't game. Just to make your server faster?
<holstein> it came in the EEE
<holstein> and i was running installs off of SD cards on there too
<uberbuntu> iEEE?
<holstein> eeepc... asus netbook eee900
<uberbuntu> does Asus put them i na lot of their netbooks or just the expensiveones?
<holstein> hehe... not sure.. this was not an expensive one though
<holstein> it was the slower SSD
<uberbuntu> Whats slow for Solid State? 300Gbps or 600?
<uberbuntu> 800?
<uberbuntu> Probably 1200Gbps
<uberbuntu> Thats what we call a slow SSD LOL
<holstein> i forget the specs on this one, but it was nothing like that
<uberbuntu> Well if o uset up SWAP maybe it doesn't even use it if it doesn't need it? Only when It needs it/
<holstein> yeah, i never hit it anyways
<holstein> not on the daily use box
<uberbuntu> Thinking I should set it up in case.
<holstein> what?
<holstein> swap?
<holstein> in case what?
<uberbuntu> holstein: how much RAM you have on the daily use?
<holstein> this EEEpc came with a gb, but i have 2gb's in it now
<uberbuntu> I have 2GB o nthis one and the new one, when I build it will start wit h 4GB
<uberbuntu> In case I run outa RAM
<holstein> im not saying *dont* install swap, im just saying, if you want to reclaim that space, you'll probably never notice its not there
<holstein> sharing swap would be the way to go
<uberbuntu> I am sure if you run low on RAM Linux won't freeze like Winblows but may slow down, I don't know. I'v only ran linux thus far from live cd's
<bodhizazen> Anyone in here interested in an irc tutorial on iptables ?
<uberbuntu> I would definately share. Thinking that subsequent linux install may auto see the SWAP file and link to it anyway.
<holstein> #fedora-classroom bodhizazen ?
<bodhizazen> =)
 * holstein is interested
<holstein> i thought i had missed it
<bodhizazen> 	Hey everyone, there is going to be an IPtables class in #fedora-classroom on 2011-09-15 at 2100UTC -- see http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Classroom for more info and classes.
<holstein> uberbuntu: you'll tell it
<bodhizazen> There is a link on that page to an odt document I prepped, the document should help even if you miss the class
<bodhizazen> Driect link : http://bodhizazen.net/IPTables.odt
<uberbuntu> the class is probably good ifyo have a server. I would forget the info by the time I set one up, who knows when
<uberbuntu> I can't even find time to build a new box.
<holstein> grab a screwdriver and do it right now :)
<holstein> anways... i gotta run.. GN all
<uberbuntu> reminds me I need some thermal glue in case I decide to overclock one day
<uberbuntu> chow
<bodhizazen> uberbuntu, if you want ufer fast, go gentoo
<bodhizazen> It took me a month to install and configure gentoo on my netbook , but it is faster then a binary install =)
<uberbuntu> Yeh, I read where Gentoo is not a binary based OS. Right?
<uberbuntu> Whats better about it and what is it based on?
<musegarden> Yeah, you build everything from source.
<bodhizazen> Including a headache =)
<uberbuntu> Since I don't write code yet tell me. Does this mean that in a binary based you are writing 1's and 0's all day bit by bit?
<musegarden> No, not at all.  A binary is a term for a precompiled package you download and install.
<bodhizazen> No, in a binary base you install pre-compiled binaries packaged into .deb or .rpm or whatever the package manager uses
<uberbuntu> Oh, now , hmmm. Even i nbinary based you can get source code right?
<musegarden> Yes
<bodhizazen> In a source based OS you download the source code (usually C ) and then compile it locally
<uberbuntu> And build from it can't you?
<bodhizazen> yes, but the source code you get from your package manager is highly patched
<musegarden> Sure, you can build stuff from source if there isn't a binary available, or if you need some special options.
<bodhizazen> in gentoo or LFS less so
<musegarden> I explained Gentoo to a friend thus: think about your clothes. You can go buy clothes at a department store and be set, but if you made your own clothes, they would fit you perfectly, be exactly what you wanted, and you'd have the satisfaction of saying you made your own clothes. Of course, its a lot harder to make your own clothes, and you're bound to mess up more than a few times. That's how gentoo is.
<bodhizazen> Gentoo is like growing your own cotton and sheep from which to build the cloths you want
<uberbuntu> So if I got this right, even in binary 'package' based you can write from source only the whole OS is more patched?
<uberbuntu> And in essense mor emessy?
<uberbuntu> more messy
<uberbuntu> Not exactly what you want and yo uhave so write sloppy sode to match mssy patches?
<bodhizazen> I think this is a nice page
<bodhizazen> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Package_management_system
<bodhizazen> See in particular this pat : https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Package_management_system#Why_mixing_source_installs_and_packages_is_a_bad_idea
<uberbuntu> That explains a lot
<uberbuntu> Does linus ditros use C# or is that more an MS thing?
<bodhizazen> They use C , just a different C compiler
<bodhizazen> gcc
<uberbuntu> C+?
<uberbuntu> Not C# though
<musegarden> C# is a .NET language which is Microsoft, but you can use C# with something called Mono.
<bodhizazen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compilers
<uberbuntu> Linux should do what MS did and dump all old code and start something new like Cb
<uberbuntu> or C flat
<uberbuntu> maybe C-
<bodhizazen> I do not see mono on that list ^^
<musegarden> http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page It's an open source implementation of C#
<philipballew> hey. flash player is giving me no sound in youtube videos? has anyone else seen this error?
<philipballew> so I can play a flash video but i just cant play a flash video in youtube with any sound...
<philipballew> darn you flash
<maryann_> hi everyone i have just join the ubuntu community and am glad for the good work that the community is doing.
<nlsthzn> maryann_: glad to hear and welcome...
<coalwater> welcome maryann_ :P
<maryann_> thank you for the warm welcome
<urlin2u> maryann_, hello and ignore the evil organ music in the background. :D
<maryann_> Currently am working on a community tech project and we are evaluating between using twiki or moimoin for our service,  what advice would you give in making the desicion.
<Nartales> Hello can somebody please help I like to register my PGP key with launchpad but I cant upload it :(
<Nartales> sry my english isnt that good
<Nartales> but I try to give my best
<nlsthzn> Nartales: you have been following the info provided on launchpad?
<Nartales> yes
<Nartales> but I cant sent it to the server
<Nartales> because there is no option for that in the key and encryption
<Nartales> I do have my Key and I can sign it and everything
<Nartales> but I cant sync it
<Nartales> there is no option for that
<Nartales> only export into a filde
<Nartales> file
<nlsthzn> Nartales: http://pastebin.com/27t0YXtu ... so you get to the end of this and no luck?
<Nartales> I cant get to the end
<Nartales> because there is no remote > Sync and Publish Keys option
<Nartales> or maybe I cant see it or find it
<Nartales> but I do see my key
<nlsthzn> Nartales: Odd... You are using Ubuntu correct... and you where following the way to make your key as described on the site?
<Nartales> I did make the key through the terminal because it didnt work through the Password and Encryption Menu
<Nartales> But now I can see the Key there
<Nartales> Its rly odd :)
<coalwater> hi Nartales
<Nartales> hi coalwater
<coalwater> what version are u using
<nlsthzn> Nartales: sorry, I have no idea... I always have to follow the steps on launchpad to the letter or it doesn't work for me... coalwater will sort you out I am sure :)
<coalwater> which ubuntu version
<Nartales> 64bit the newest one sorry dont know the number
<coalwater> ok then 11.04
<Nartales> I guess so I downloaded it yesterday
<coalwater> u use seahorse right, the keys and stuff interface
<coalwater> ?
<Nartales> I use the one that comes with ubuntu
<coalwater> remote > sync ?
<Nartales> is now option for that or I dont see one
<coalwater> on the top
<coalwater> if u use unity then it's the top panel
<coalwater> hover up
<coalwater> to see them
<coalwater> or hold alt if you cant find them
<Nartales> ahhh yes
<Nartales> I found it :)
<Nartales> I have to get used to all of that first sorry :)
<Nartales> thx alot
<coalwater> np
<Nartales> alot  to learn but I rly like it :)
<nlsthzn> oh wow... never thought about the menu being hidden >.<
<coalwater> nlsthzn: u use gnome-classic?
<nlsthzn> coalwater: no... but seeing as I use Unity I have become aware that the menu isn't always shown... seeing as this is the default ... so I don't even think about it
<Nartales> is it possible to always show the menu?
<urlin2u>  Nartales yes in the unity plugin in the compiz configuration manager is a always show.
<nlsthzn> With GNU/Linux there is always a way :p
<Nartales> hehe it looks like :) Iam now fighting to get the new thunderbird running :)
<coalwater> what was the bzr login syntax?
<coalwater> cause i forgot how to do launchpad login, i tried bzr lp-login and lp-login alone, neither works
<coalwater> ok, finally figured it out
<ApOgEE> hi all
<coalwater> hi ApOgEE
<head_victim_defy> Well done apogee
<ApOgEE> thanks head_victim_defy
<ApOgEE> hi coalwater
<ApOgEE> i'm now official
<ApOgEE> ;)
<head_victim_defy> Well done
<Nartales> So I do have a new problem :)
<Nartales> I tried do sign the code of conduct but I do get the error that there is no signature
<Nartales> when I do try open the asc. file
<Nartales> .asc
<Nartales> niemand eine Idee :)
<coalwater> hey Nartales
<coalwater> did u figure it out yet
<Nartales> no : (
<Nartales> I did try it with gpa agent but it didnt work
<NoobyMcNoobins> Hi guys!
<NoobyMcNoobins> I got a nooby question :p
<NoobyMcNoobins> I'm trying to put a script into usr/sbin/ but  I don't have permission
<NoobyMcNoobins> I've looked for how to get root access, but they all seem to recommend sudo
<NoobyMcNoobins> But I don't know how that would work from gedit save as? :|
<axatrikx> open gedit as 'gksudo gedit filename'
<coalwater> NoobyMcNoobins: did u figure it out
<NoobyMcNoobins> Yeap I did thanks guys :D
<geirha> Should've adviced him to put it in /usr/local/sbin instead
<kosaidpo> hello
<kosaidpo> i wanna reduce my console screens those console when u hit  ctrl+alt + F1
<kosaidpo> how can i do that
<geirha> kosaidpo: What do you mean by reduce?
<kosaidpo> geirha: well u can have 7 console by hitin ctrl_alt +F1 till F7 ight so me iwanna have only one
<coalwater> i dont think you can mess with that, that's something about the OS it self
<kosaidpo> coalwater: no iread that u can do it
<coalwater> ok, well i don't know how, it didn't bother me enough to make me look
<coalwater> does it say how, where it says that you can
<geirha> I know how to do it with inittab, but not sure with the new system Ubuntu uses...
<coalwater> unity?
<geirha> upstart
<coalwater> o ok
<kosaidpo> guys i found out i got the help
<geirha> I think you just rename /etc/init/tty[2-6].conf
<kosaidpo> its in  /etc/default/console-setup  must change active console
<geirha> Ah, sounds like the proper way.
<geirha> You probably need to run a update-something script after editing it though
<kosaidpo> geirha: yeh but idk
<kosaidpo> LOL
<geirha> sed -n "/DATE:$(date +%Y%m%d)/,/^SUMMARY:/{/^SUMMARY:/{s///;s/[[:blank:]].*//;p;q; }; }"
<philipballew> hey. my flash pluggin is making not giving me any sound.
<philipballew> nevermind, it was muted..........
 * philipballew makes a goober boober move
<bodhi_zazen> pleia2: ping, do you have time for a PM ?
<geirha> Oh that's where that sed went. Sorry about that. I thought I was in another channel.
<pleia2> bodhi_zazen: sure
<tvaldes> I need help with fstab (I believe). There are 3 drives that I swap in and out of a swap drive bay. I would set it up to auto mount sda1 or sdb1... but it's not always the same for some reason (I believe due to a new raid controller). So I have 3 seperate lines mounting the UUID's to the same point. The problem is if the first one isn't present, it gives an error on boot and never mounts. If I sudo mount -a, it works but sho
<sluckxz> is there a kernel.org mirror?
<urlin2u> sluckxz, I saw a web announcement that linux.org was compromised, the repairs are going on I doubt if there were any mirrors that they would be up ethier.
<urlin2u> http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/Kernelorg-hacked/
<Bipul>  i cant see my pendrive in my desktop as a icon in ubuntu10.10
<simius> Howdy Ubuntu Beginners
<simius> How would I create a symbolic link so that the files in one directory appear to show up in another directory?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-14
<ApOgEE> hi all
<philipballew> hey! ApOgEE
<philipballew> how goes it?
<ApOgEE> philipballew: it's good now
<philipballew> ApOgEE, problems before?
<ApOgEE> philipballew: small issue, not really a problem
<philipballew> well thats good then, do ApOgEE your a new member?
<ApOgEE> yes philipballew , new official ubuntu member... actually, i'm already community member in my loco
<ApOgEE> love helping people in my local community... even in here
<philipballew> where do you live ApOgEE
<ApOgEE> Malaysia
<ApOgEE> Kuala Lumpur
<s-fox> Hello.
<M0hi> heya s-fox
<M0hi> s-fox: PM?
<ApOgEE> hello s-fox
<s-fox> Hello ApOgEE
<{Axxes}> Hello can somebody plz help me with a little problem :)
<maryann_cyndy_> Hey everyone...we are new to th ubuntu community and needs help on how to get started
<coalwater> hello maryann_cyndy_
<maryann_cyndy_> hallo :-)
<coalwater> you want to get started with ubuntu it self or with community contribution
<coalwater> ?
<maryann_cyndy_> community contribution
<maryann_cyndy_> we are actually looking at the ubuntu wiki can you tell us more abt it
<maryann_cyndy_> ?
<coalwater> ok give me 1 sec
<maryann_cyndy_> ok
<coalwater> maryann_cyndy_: well there is different fields that you could help out with, there's development, bug triaging, support, wikis and documentation, translations and i might have forgotten something, sorry if i did
<coalwater> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/ you can check this page
<maryann_cyndy_> looking at the link
<maryann_cyndy_> What does it take for one to contribute
<coalwater> nothing really, what are u interested in
<maryann_cyndy_> we are also learning more on development and we just graduated recently...we are also looking for an enviroment where we can learn as we support
<coalwater> maryann_cyndy_: you mean a specific language?
<maryann_cyndy_> it can be any language but we are more familiar with php
<coalwater> php isn't that popular, i'm a php developer my self, but python is more common with projects used by ubuntu, even by websites, like the loco directory project
<coalwater> but i think u could find a php project if u talk to people
<coalwater> but it wont be directly related to ubuntu i think
<coalwater> when i said not popular i meant here in ubuntu, not in general lol, and also that's only what i think
<coalwater> maryann_cyndy_: you still here?
<maryann_cyndy_> yes give us 5mins and we shall be back
<coalwater> just asking, np
<Brutus-> Hi, what are you to up?
<Brutus-> I mean, what are you up to? :D
<coalwater> Brutus-: well for me i'm at work, so i'm working, and i'm looking here every now and then
<maryann_cyndy_> we are back!
<coalwater> welcome back maryann_cyndy_
<coalwater> lil curious, you keep saying 'we'
<M0hi> coalwater: might be some experience with news reporting in some TV channels :P
<coalwater> lol M0hi
<maryann_cyndy_> we are sharing a machine
<M0hi> maryann_cyndy_: sorry just kidding. No other intentions
<musegarden> Hi everyone. I am interested in getting started with the community as well.
<coalwater> hello musegarden
<Brutus-> Here we are all beginners or there are any experts? :)
<M0hi> heya musegarden. Kindly share with us with what you know about Ubuntu
<Brutus-> Sorry for my bad english
<M0hi> Brutus-: Not a problem :)
<M0hi> wb ApOgEE
<Brutus-> Se you soon. Bye
<coalwater> actually not all, there's people here who are expirenced users, but no matter how experienced someone is, sometimes you could learn from someone less experienced
<Brutus-> *See
<M0hi> coalwater: true
<Brutus-> Sure
<musegarden> Oh well I have been using Ubuntu and Linux in general for the past 2 or 3 years, so I'm pretty experienced Linux-wise, but I would like to be able to contribute something back and I'm not sure how to start out doing that.
<ApOgEE> hi musegarden
<musegarden> Hello ApOgEE
<ApOgEE> you can start with your LoCo (local community)
<M0hi> musegarden: There are many ways to contribute. 1) Development side, 2) Helping in Bug triaging 3) documentation 4) artwork and a lot
<M0hi> also LoCo is another important one (Marketting Ubuntu is more important)
<musegarden> I am interested in bug triaging and documentation
<ApOgEE> musegarden: you may like to read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/
<M0hi> musegarden: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad for bug squad and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam
<M0hi> musegarden: where are you exactly from?
<M0hi> maryann_cyndy_: still there?
<musegarden> I'm from North Carolina in the US
<M0hi> musegarden: you found any LoCo in your locality?
<M0hi> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-northcarolina
<M0hi> musegarden: ^^
<M0hi> oh wait. holstein you have got a friend.
<M0hi> musegarden: try to catch holstein. he is from North Carolina LoCo
<holstein> musegarden: hey :)
<holstein> feel free and check us out at #ubuntu-us-nc
<musegarden> all right, cool thanks holstein
<holstein> we are going through a little bit of a slow period, but we have some things planned, and its a great time to get involved
<musegarden> Yeah I looked on the webpage for the LoCo and it didn't look like there was much going on
<holstein> also http://www.wnclug.info/ or #wnclug
<holstein> i am in asheville
<holstein> musegarden: the loco is going through some resructuring
<musegarden> Oh cool, I am in Boone
<holstein> theres a core of like 4 of us that are just busy right now
<holstein> hopefully before the end of the year we'll get it back together
<holstein> musegarden: are you part of the ASU lug?
<holstein> i try and send event announcements to that list when i remember
<holstein> seems like an active group
<holstein> http://alug.appstate.edu/
<holstein> not sure if you need to be a student to be part of it
<holstein> musegarden: you can always utilize the wnclug list for whatever you are doing yourself
<M0hi> So, holstein, Give me 100 bucks for finding a friend for ya :P
<holstein> if you wanted to organize a meet up near you, you can join our list, and email that out
<holstein> M0hi: :)
<M0hi> holstein: you need my account number? ;)
<holstein> M0hi: i'll wire it to the usual account
<musegarden> I am (was) in the ALUG, but they fizzled out for the most part this year because all the officers graduated and there's no one to take their place. (that I can find, anyway).
<M0hi> Usual account? O_o?
<holstein> M0hi: ;p
<holstein> musegarden: it happens
<holstein> the wnclug was fizzled when i found it
<IAmNotThatGuy> holstein: anyways IAmNotThatGuy :P
<ApOgEE> heheh
<{Axxes}> does somebody use wavemaker on ubuntu?
<yax51> hello
<yax51> ok so I am trying to get it so when I plug in my external hard drive, instead of having the shortcuts on my desktop, have them start in cairo-dock....
<yax51> I had it set up like that at one point, but can't remember how...
<yax51> does anyone know what I'm talking about?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-15
<thingy> @_@
<thingy> Can anyone help me?
<holstein> thingy: possibly
<holstein> thingy: give the topic a look, and have at it :)
<thingy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1561124
<thingy> http://computersight.com/operating-systems/linux/ubuntu-11-04-how-to-install-jes-jython/
<holstein> are you william?
<thingy> I don't know how to change permissions of certain folders
<thingy> No...
<holstein> thingy: whats the problem?
<holstein> sudo chown?
<holstein> !chown | thingy
<ubot2> thingy: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<thingy> I'm trying to install JES for my class and am having trouble properly installing java on ubuntu
<thingy> ./JES.sh isn't working \=
<holstein> whats the error?
<thingy> Okay I'll read through the permissions first and try again
<thingy> Thanks ubot2
<holstein> ubot2:
<holstein> ubot2 is just a bot by the way
<ubot2> holstein: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> will this work?
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jython
<holstein> gone...
<Unit193> Didn't like you it seems
<holstein> didnt like ubot2 one bit ;p
<ApOgEE> hi sangelion
<ApOgEE> is it working?
<sangelion> hi apogee..
<sangelion> this is our local irc or not?
<ApOgEE> nope... this is global
<ApOgEE> for local support head to #ubuntu-my
<sangelion> owh.. :D this room support what?
<sangelion> also support c programming?
<ApOgEE> sangelion: what is your problem with C ?
<ApOgEE> I'll try my best to answer it
<sangelion> right now don't have.. but later will have.. :D
<ApOgEE> lol
<ApOgEE> no problem, just come here and ask your question
<ApOgEE> you don't have to ask permission to ask question
<ApOgEE> ;)
<sangelion> thank you ApogEE :D..
<M0hi> ApOgEE: I have an issue with C in java codes. can you help me out? :P
<ApOgEE> M0hi: yes, what is the problem?
<M0hi> lemme ask in -team ;)
<_2B_> Hi all. Synaptic Packet Manager window refocus on the foreground when it is finishing installing. That disturbes my workflow. Can I force Synaptic to stay in the background ?
<M0hi> _2B_: Close the dialog box after intallation checkbox ?
<M0hi> _2B_: "Close the dialog box after intallation"- checkbox. that will be there at each installation progress screen I believe
 * M0hi didn't use synaptic for about 2 years though
<_2B_> M0hi: Sorry for my late reply. That5 dialogbox is just for automatically closing the last dialog. What I mean is the window that pops up to tell me that the changes will be applied. It all close automatically but first takes focus above my working window ?
<M0hi> _2B_: Sorry I dont know about that clearly. cant help it with office machine :[
<_2B_> M0hi: NP, thanks for trying to help & have a good day.
<M0hi> thanks _2B_. Hope your issue will get solved. Try asking in #ubuntu where there is more audience for your question
<_2B_> I did & wait a little for another try with (hopefully) a better formulated question.
<M0hi> okies
<_2B_>  :)
<_2B_> How can I look if my installed network-driver is the best or if there's a better driver ? I'm a horrible network-noob !
<holstein> _2B_: if you are new to it, i say... if it aint broke, dont mess with it
<Brutus-> _2B_, was it installed automagically?
<_2B_> Yes
<Brutus-> _2B_, i think it is the best, unless there is a propetary driver
<holstein> yeah, and thats arguably better
<_2B_> But I suspect/hope that I can improve my unstable WLAN by finding the driver that is special made for this 'chip ?'
<holstein> like with certain broadcom hardware, you get different levels of compromise depending on what driver you use
<Brutus-> If the driver is installed then is ok for your hardware
<holstein> _2B_: you can always try the windows driver with ndiswrapper
<Brutus-> you can see if there is a propetary driver in Systems Settings > Additional Drivers
<_2B_> holstein: You mean just try changing the driver & watch the result ? I can do that (trail & error)
<_2B_> Brutus-: Its empty
<holstein> _2B_: you can run lspci, get the line for your hardware and google
<holstein> see if there are any bugs reported or whatever
<_2B_> holstein: Right, that how I wil continue. Thanks
<holstein> other than that, yeah... its trail and error... unless you find someone with your exact hardware case
<holstein> trial*
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Brutus-> _2B_, there is another option. You can watch what is the vendor and the id of your board. Then search driver for it
<holstein> anyways... good luck _2B_
<_2B_> Thanks holstein.
<_2B_> Brutus-: Wich command can I use (like lspci) to see my motherboard
<Brutus-> _2B_, sudo lshw -html > hw
<Brutus-> the look hw
<_2B_> ?
<Brutus-> _2B_, write the command then the result is in hw file
<Brutus-> placed into the dir where you are
<Brutus-> sorry for my bad english
<Brutus-> :P
<_2B_> Okay, I understand that
<_2B_> np
<_2B_> & thank you again for the kind help. Now I have something to read & do. Good luck. 8-)
<Brutus-> :)
<sangelion> hi all.. what is ./configure --prefix and what for?? what is the difference between ./configure --local?
<Sidewinder1> sangelion, Since no one else is answering and I don't completely understand your question, perhaps this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<sangelion> thank you sidewinder1... :D
<Sidewinder1> sangelion, My pleasure. :-)
<sangelion> i just configuring something but refer to the manual.. i just want to understand more. :D
<Sidewinder1> sangelion, I understand; compiling is not my "strong point" but it is interesting to learn, even if I don't really need to do it (compiling).
<sangelion> :D but something we need it.. because we use ubuntu.. need to configure something..
<sangelion> i try to configuring croostool-ng right now.. :D
<Gamegoofs2> Hey everyone. I haven't been around for a while, but I'm interested in doing some Ubuntu development again.
<Geocosm> Hey, guys. Is there an indicator applet that will show my wireless signal strength in dBm instead of the obscure "one bar, two bars, three bars"?
<Brutus-> Geocosm, the iwconfig tool does that, but it isn't an applet
<Geocosm> Yeah, I've been using iwconfig wlan0, but I would rather not have to open a terminal to see my signal strength.
<Geocosm> That seems kinda silly.
<Geocosm> There used to be a mouseover thing that would pop up. But since 11.04 those icons don't have tooltips anymore.
<Geocosm> So it's impossible to see my connection strength.
<Brutus-> Geocosm, i'll make a script with gui to do that :D
<Brutus-> Geocosm, i'll notice you
<Brutus-> ah ah ah
<Geocosm> lol, seriously?
<Brutus-> i've thought about it but then i realized that i don't have a wireless connection :D
<Brutus-> anyway it would be simple
<Brutus-> just read the value from /proc/net/wireless then print it on a gui
<Gamegoofs2> What language would you do it in?
<Brutus-> I'd like use Ruby, but require the vm installation. So Java because i know it well ( i beleave :D)
<Gamegoofs2> Ok awesome.
<Brutus-> But i think Python is the better language to do it
<Gamegoofs2> That's what I was thinking.
<Brutus-> :)
<Gamegoofs2> How easy are GUIs in Python?
<Brutus-> I didn't use it much, so i don't know :P
<Gamegoofs2> Ok. I've only really done GUIs in Java.
<Gamegoofs2> And only a little at that.
<Brutus-> Gamegoofs2, read from file in java is quite simple. If you like it you should make the applet :D
<Gamegoofs2> Sure!
<Gamegoofs2> I've read from a file before.
<Gamegoofs2> So I know I can do thagt.
<Gamegoofs2> that*
<Gamegoofs2> What file am I reading from? :P
<Brutus-> into the iwconfig man is write iwconfig read the value from /proc/net/wireless
<Brutus-> it don't read, it interpret a raw
<Brutus-> i'm going... Bye
<Gamegoofs2> I found the file, but I'm not sure what I'm looking for.
<Brutus-> Hear you next time
<Gamegoofs2> Ok.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-16
<kristian-aalborg> how do I see when I installed ubuntu??
<philipballew> kristian-aalborg, what exactly do you need?
<philipballew> see what?
<kristian-aalborg> the date I made the initial install
<kristian-aalborg> the current one
<philipballew> you want to find when you installed it?
<philipballew> well i have a easy idea
<philipballew> roughly how long ago did you install?
<philipballew> i have this http://askubuntu.com/questions/1352/how-can-i-tell-what-date-ubuntu-was-installed
<philipballew> ill look and see what the best way there is
<kristian-aalborg> philipballew, some months
<philipballew> akright. hold a couple minutes
<kristian-aalborg> Filesystem created:       Wed May 11 11:51:22 2011
<philipballew> nice!!!
<josimba1> hello
<JoonsS> Help: After I installed cups development package. When I meet error message "undefined reference to 'cupsGetDests'", How do I set configuration? (Ubuntu 11.4)
<ApOgEE> hi all
<philipballew> whats the best way to copy files from my server to my laptop via ssh
<pleia2> rsync -avz -e ssh file.foo laptop:
<pleia2> or you could use scp, but that doesn't have resume functions and things like rsync
<philipballew> pleia2, hum. so i need to send them back to my laptop. I'll need ssh-server on laptop then?
<geirha> Or do the copy from the laptop. rsync -av server:dir-to-copy /local/dir
<head_victim> What's the easiest way to completely reset all shortcut keys?
<geirha> Not sure, it might be as easy as a gconftool --recursive-unset on the right gconf tree
<kayaman> hi all
<kayaman> hey guysssssssssssssssssss
<holstein> kayaman: ?
<kayaman> yes holstein
<kayaman> heyyyyyyyyy
<holstein> kayaman: welcome to the channel
<kayaman> thanks alot
<kayaman> am new in ubuntu
<holstein> check out the topic, and feel free to join #ubuntu-beginners-team or #ubuntu-ot for more "heyyyyyyy" appropriate venues :)
<kayaman> where are those questions
<holstein> kayaman: question?
<holstein> questions*
<pleia2> philipballew: you can do an rsync either way, you said "copy files from my server to my laptop via ssh" so I was giving you instructions in that direction, if you want to pull files from your server you just run it on your laptop with the options reversed
<pleia2> so like: rsync -avz -e ssh server:file.foo directory_on_laptop/
<philipballew> that makes scene. and then i just delete off the server if I want. pleia2
<Geodude> Hey, guys.
<escott> Geodude, quiet channel today. go ahead and ask your question if you have one
<Geodude> I'm having trouble burning .iso images. (I tried several different ones.) When Brasero is "100% finished success" it tries to do some other stuff and my computer just goes insane and it can't finish whatever the last steps are supposed to be.
<Geodude> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3dVAonkK-U
<escott> Geodude, the fixating step. you might try using wodim directly and you can control whether or not to fixate
<Geodude> So it's a Brasero issue? I've never used it. Is there just a command line I can use to burn .iso files?
<escott> Geodude, could be a Brasero issue, could be specific to your cd burner. i've always preferred using wodim with verbosity (-vvvv argument) turned on so I can see any possible error.
<Geodude> where do I get wodim?
<escott> Geodude, the gui may be easier but you get into situations where you don't know what is happening (like you are in)
<escott> !info wodim
<Geodude> Nevermind, the software center says I have it...
<Unit193> escott: You have to prefix bot because it's broken
<Unit193> ubot2: info wodim
<ubot2> Unit193: wodim (source: cdrkit): command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.10-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 427 kB, installed size 864 kB
<Geodude> reading man page now
<escott> Geodude, generally it is wodim dev=/dev/dvd -vvvvv -data filename.iso
<escott> Geodude, in your case you may want to adjust the speed and/or disable fixation
<Geodude> It's giving me a warning. Do I need to sudo?
<philipballew> whats up Geodude ?
<escott> Geodude, yes
<Geodude> Man, verbose doesn't mess around.
<escott> Geodude, there may be some ways to avoid that, but its almost always a good idea to run wodim as root
<Geodude> All kinds of errors.
<escott> Geodude, hopefully just warnings, the more important things are that you dont get buffer underruns
<Geodude> oh. I know what I did. I'm an idiot.
<Geodude> It wouldn't record because I forgot to blank it first. :)
<Geodude> Now it's doing that thing in the youtube video I linked.
<Geodude> Nothing is happening and all of my CPUs are at 50%
<Geodude> device or resource busy
<Geodude> Awesome. Burned without issue. Thanks for the command line. Now to see if it will boot lol :)
<Geodude> Won't boot from the CD I made. I'm going to try to boot from a CD I know boots.
<escott> Geodude, using a cd-rw for a boot cd may not work well. i would recommend using a cd-r
<escott> Geodude, and the fixation step could be important to the boot as well. an unfixated disk may confuse the bios
<Geodude> I just booted into Ubuntu from a DVD-RW, but the disc I'm trying to use is a CD-RW. Unfortunately I do not have a cd-r.
<Sidewinder1> Geodude, Did you md5sum the ISO image, prior to burning? If so and it agreed, did you burn at the slowest speed?
<Geodude> I also tried to format a flash stick to be bootable but that went awfully wrong.
<urlin2u> Geodude, how did you format the usb stick?
<Geodude> umm I used instructions from the arch linux wiki.
<Geodude> I don't know how to md5sum but I did try two different images and I used BitTorrent to double check that each file had all of its parts.
<Geodude> pfSense.iso and Arch.iso
<urlin2u> Geodude, use unetbootin http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Sidewinder1> !md5sum | Geodude
<ubot2> Geodude: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sidewinder1> !hashes | Geodude
<ubot2> Geodude: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<szczur> is there a way to force program to use specific network interface? Say, that i have two ifaces (wlan0 i ppp0 [3G modem]) and i'd like to connect to my ssh server via wlan0 and do the rest (browsing, gaming, etc.) with the modem.
<Geodude> ooh good question.
<urlin2u> Geodude, if you reformat the usb stick and use unetbootin to load it you should be set if the ISO is good.
<Geodude> I'm sure it's not the iso, but I'm going to find the md5 thing. I've downloaded this .iso twice and checked it with transmission.
<Geodude> md5 is the same (c3f7e10d040eac1da0efe68fb2f64d5b  archlinux-2011.08.19-netinstall-i686.iso)
<Geodude> So, this is probably not an Ubuntu problem.
<Geodude> I know I've booted (and installed an OS) from this particular CD-RW before.
<escott> Geodude, but you had to clear data off the cd-rw first right?
<escott> Geodude, im not sure how exactly cd-rws work, but that might mess up the boot process
<escott> so at least use a new clean cd-rw
<Geodude> Good point. I'll ask my housemates if they have any CD-Rs and try that. Thanks for all the help.
<Geodude> Is there any way to make >>sudo iwlist wlan0 scan<< show only my ESSID that I'm connected to? Or just a particular one. isntead of all within range.
<Geodude> Also, is there an indicator applet that I can make do this command every so many minutes and display results? I'm very unhappy with the "sometimes 3 bars, usually 4 bars" approach. I no longer even receive the percentage signal tooltip in 11.04
<philipballew> can someone help me install lubuntu. when i boot the cd it boots into a shell
<holstein> philipballew: odd
<holstein> how about live?.. i would think the lubuntu installer would be live, or have a live option
<escott> Geodude, its pretty quiet in this channel today. #ubuntu may have an answer for you
<philipballew> holstein, it is odd. it is the live version and it just goes and boots into that
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-17
<Geodude> Thanks :)
<holstein> i would confirm the iso image, just to be sure
<holstein> philipballew: if its a different version, it could be graphics driver related
<philipballew> alright. the laptop is like 5 years old
<holstein> might need 'nomodeset' or whatever safe grahpics more
<holstein> mode*
<philipballew> half gig ram
<holstein> thats plenty
<holstein> just wont matter if the drivers are funny
<philipballew> xubuntu 10.04 installed just fine
<holstein> and i dont mean 'ha-ha' funny ;p
<philipballew> i like funny drivers
<philipballew> they help pass the time!
<holstein> Geodude: you used wicd?
<holstein> or more precisely, wicd-curses ?
<holstein> not sure if thats what you are looking for at all, but its something ive been meaning to look into
<Geodude> Not sure what that is. /googles
<Geodude>  /installs
<philipballew> holstein, ill make a usb install. less chance of error
<holstein> philipballew: pretty easy to hop around too
<holstein> once you get installed... lubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop... whatever
<Geodude> holstein: wicd isn't showing me wireless signal or quality. It does show the signal strength percentage, but not in an indicator applet (that I can see?).
<Geodude> I'm looking for something that shows:Quality=56/70  Signal level=-54 dBm
<holstein> Geodude: is that wicd? or the curses one?
<Geodude> wicd. wicd-curses gives me screens and screens of errors.
<holstein> i was hoping there would be something in the terminal that would be update-able
<holstein> Geodude: :/
<holstein> Geodude: maybe some desktop widget
<holstein> Geodude: HEY... im thinking conky... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-563401.html wireless_link_qual net Wireless link quality (Linux only) im particular
<holstein> in particular*
<holstein> conky is just fun anyways, i stopped using it because i *cannot* stop playing with it
<thewrath> hey is anyone in here
<escott> thewrath, just ask your question
<_B_> Hi all, what is broadcast messaging & why is it enable by default ?
<_B_> Is broadcast messaging just for Twitter & Facebook so I can disable it if I don't use that ?
<FoxtrotZero> Perhaps someone can help me?
<FoxtrotZero> I tried to install Ubuntu (with the Windows installer) which idn't give me any trouble, but I can't figure out how to start my computer using Ubuntu...
<FoxtrotZero> There is no menu screen on startup, like the install page illustrates
<E3D3> What is the use of mounting archives like rar & zip ? I always have to reconfigurate that and am curious about what you can do with it ?
<E3D3> Solved
<geirha> Huh? you can mount rar and zip archives?
<E3D3> I don't see mounted archives appear in Dolphin's 'places'-panel. How/were can I see mounted archives in Dolphin file-manager?
<Brutus-> E3D3, what do you mean with mounted archives? Can an archive be monted?
<E3D3> Brutus-: Yes. Rightclick on an archive should give that option. Here its default.
<E3D3> With it you can use it as a folder in Nautilus
<IAmNotThatGuy> E3D3, I think you opened it with Archive Mounter
<E3D3> Yes, but doesn't mounted whatevers show up in Dolpin ?
<E3D3> Okay, I beter should read about Archive manager instead of dolphin. Sorry
<E3D3> archive mounter
<E3D3> No, I should not, I did (a little) I think it has to do with dolphin
<IAmNotThatGuy> E3D3, Try running sudo mount -o loop file.zip /mnt
<IAmNotThatGuy> I got a link http://clouddenizen.com/2010/03/13/archive-mounter-in-ubuntu-tip-of-the-day/
<IAmNotThatGuy> idk why it is not showing in dolphin. Try that and that might work
<E3D3> You are great, thanks, I will read it.
<Brutus-> so tender
<E3D3> IAmNotThatGuy: Thanks for helping.
<IAmNotThatGuy> No Prob
<IAmNotThatGuy> :D late as usual :P
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-18
<waleed-mcdonald> Hello All
<Space-Duck> What's the most secure way to transfer files to a webserver on public networks?
<escott_> Space-Duck, scp
<escott_> Space-Duck, or rsync over ssh or sftp pretty much anything ssh related
<Space-Duck> SSH would be great! Too bad I got crappy shared hosting.
<Space-Duck> Maybe SCP will work
<pleia2> scp is ssh-based so you'd need an ssh login to use it
<Space-Duck> well... crap.
<Space-Duck> Can it be done without SSH access?
<Space-Duck> transfer files securely, that is.
<pleia2> what does your shared hosting offer?
<pleia2> ftps is a possibility, but it's not very common
<Space-Duck> Maybe it's time to upgrade to a VPS and just use SSH
<cryptopsy> hi, does anyone have logs for a person named 'hellow' ?
<theAnimal-ZA> afternoon everyone
<theAnimal-ZA> I was wondering if someone could help me please?
<Abhijit> ask
<theAnimal-ZA> I have downloaded a wireless network driver for ubuntu 11.04 and am not sure how to install the driver (I am sure this is a linux driver I am jsut not sure how to install the driver)
<theAnimal-ZA> has anyone got any ideas?
<holstein> theAnimal-ZA: where did you get the driver?
<holstein> typically, hardware "just works"
<holstein> if not, you'll see a pop-up sometimes about proprietary software being available
<holstein> if its a package you downloaded from a vendor, there should be a readme in there somewhere
<theAnimal-ZA> Thanks holstein how do i see what hardware is installed on my machine or ubuntu is aware of a wireless card?
<holstein> theAnimal-ZA: what is the wireless hardware? broadcom?
<theAnimal-ZA> (I can't see any wireless networks and wireless light is flashing so i know its not working properly)
<holstein> if you can wire up to internet temporarily, there might be a blob available
<theAnimal-ZA> Windows believes it is a realtek
<theAnimal-ZA> and that is what hp has on its site for this model
<holstein> theAnimal-ZA: open a terminal
<holstein> run... lspci
<theAnimal-ZA> I am on the machine now with ethernet holstein
<holstein> copy and paste that to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<theAnimal-ZA> "43:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe"
<theAnimal-ZA> ok
<theAnimal-ZA> will do that holstein
<theAnimal-ZA> http://paste.ubuntu.com/692294/
<holstein> theAnimal-ZA: this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314747 suggests
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~markus-tisoft/+archive/rt3090/+files/rt3090-dkms_2.3.1.3-0ubuntu0~ppa1_all.deb
<theAnimal-ZA> Thanks for your help holstein i appreciate it
<theAnimal-ZA> i am have installed it and will restart machine quickly
<kristian-aalborg> hurm, my box halted on boot with "call_syscall" something something.... anyone know what that could be about?
<theAnimal-ZA> holstein: if you dont mind me asking..... how did you find that so quickly?
<holstein> theAnimal-ZA: google-fu :)
<theAnimal-ZA> whahaha :)
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: :/
<holstein> thats not cool
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: you have any packages half-installed or whatever?
<holstein> maybe an interrupted update/upgrade?
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, yo ;)
<kristian-aalborg> not that I know of
 * kristian-aalborg looks into it
<theAnimal-ZA> BRB restarting machine
<kristian-aalborg> hmm... command is 'sudo aptitude -f' or something, right?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: i would just run sudo apt-get update
<holstein> i would expect to see errors there
<kristian-aalborg> I did have some weird leftover, got rid of it... let's see what happens
<holstein> other than that, you'll have to just catch that error message and go from there
<kristian-aalborg> I feared it meant borken CPU... as long as it's not that, I can live with it
<kristian-aalborg> (of course not borken mobo either, but you get my drift..)
<holstein> i guess anything is possible
<theAnimal-ZA> afternoon everyone i am back
<theAnimal-ZA> what is the command to see ethernet adaptors and wireless nextwork adapters that holstein mentioned earlier in this chat?
<theAnimal-ZA> the reason i ask is i am trying to source a driver for my realtek wireless driver (HP 4320) for ubuntu 11.04
<MavJS> theAnimal-ZA: lspci
<theAnimal-ZA> thanks MavJS
<theAnimal-ZA> I tried holstein's fix which unfortunatley did no work
<theAnimal-ZA> I am trying to get my hp probook's 4320s realtek wireless adapter working with ubuntu 11.04
<theAnimal-ZA> I am checking forums and dont see anything clear cut at present
<theAnimal-ZA> any ideas?
<holstein> theAnimal-ZA: sure
<holstein> you could try a few different live CD's
<holstein> you could link me the drivers you downloaded
<holstein> theAnimal-ZA: how did that package i linked fail?
<holstein> what OS are you using?
<theAnimal-ZA> i am running my os off a usb pen drive 8GB, Ubuntu 11.04
<coalwater> did you try the doc page ubot has?
<holstein> http://www.linlap.com/wiki/hp+probook+4320s
<holstein> http://www.lapwik.com/hp_probook_4320s
<holstein> this link references following a readme file http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1600498.html
<theAnimal-ZA> thanks
<holstein> sometimes, you can get a different rev of the hardware, and have different experiences
<holstein> are you on a known good network?
<holstein> are you new to linux? do you know how the network manger works?
<theAnimal-ZA> i am connected via ethernet to my router at home
<theAnimal-ZA> yes very new to linux
<holstein> right, but is that a known good wifi scenario?
<theAnimal-ZA> yes i am connected on phone
<theAnimal-ZA> and with another laptop currently
<holstein> ok
<theAnimal-ZA> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476007&highlight=RT3090
<theAnimal-ZA> I am about to try...
<holstein> i use 10.04
<holstein> you could try a 10.04 live CD
<holstein> that might work for your version though...
<theAnimal-ZA> ok
<holstein> theAnimal-ZA: also, you might want to just upgrade all your packages
<holstein> i installed 10.04 on this netbook (asus eeepc 1001p), sound and wifi did *not* work... i upgraded the packages, and everything "just worked"
<theAnimal-ZA> aaahh
<theAnimal-ZA> that explains it holstein
<holstein> whats that?
<theAnimal-ZA> i believe the using the usb pen drive in persistance mode
<holstein> i dont do that
<holstein> i just install to USB
<theAnimal-ZA> its causing some issues as when i did my updates there were errors
<holstein> it lets the USB have an ext format, and takes care of all the persistance issues, and user permissions
<holstein> theAnimal-ZA: yeah, thats likely.. you need to have everything nice and clean
<theAnimal-ZA> also when doing updates i get and error
<holstein> theAnimal-ZA: if you want 11.04, i would get the alternate installer
<theAnimal-ZA> restart the machine and it works as if the error did not occur
<holstein> install to the USB stick
<theAnimal-ZA> i used universal usb installer
<holstein> then, you can install grub to the USB stick
<holstein> theAnimal-ZA: right, that makes you a live USB stick
<holstein> thats *not* what im suggesting
<holstein> you will just instal ubuntu
<holstein> you will end up with a normal installation just installed on the USB stick
<theAnimal-ZA> okay
<holstein> and the boot loader will be on the USB stick just like you have now
<theAnimal-ZA> i am not following you in terms of an alternate installer holstein?
<holstein> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<holstein> theAnimal-ZA: you'll see 'alternate'
<holstein> the normal one will assume you want grub on the main hard drive
<holstein> thats OK, but your master boot record will get replaced
<holstein> if you have windows on the drive, you will be able to boot windows, but you will have to have the USB stick inserted to boot
<holstein> *not* ideal
<holstein> you use the alternate, and at the end of the installation process, you will be asked about installing grub
<holstein> you tell the installer to install grub on the USB stick
<holstein> then, you have exactly what you have now, except, its a full, normal installation
<theAnimal-ZA> awesome!
<holstein> theAnimal-ZA: im my opinion, if i were going to install on USB, and i had enough resources (2gb of ram, and a modern processor) i would just install in virtual box
<holstein> that is arguably easier, and you'll have no driver issues
<theAnimal-ZA> ok
<theAnimal-ZA> this is a work pc
<holstein> sure... you can install software though right?
<theAnimal-ZA> nope its locked down
<theAnimal-ZA> i will ask for a vm to be installed and see what they say
<theAnimal-ZA> i have feeling i am going to be shot down tho
<holstein> dual boot then
<holstein> just install normally, and let it shrink that partition
<theAnimal-ZA> hahahaha
<holstein> if you bork it, its someone esles responsibility
<theAnimal-ZA> holstein: you are evil geniud
<theAnimal-ZA> *genius
<theAnimal-ZA> I am going to go ahead with that
<theAnimal-ZA> :)
<holstein> :)
<holstein> if i were installing right now, i would have a hard time deciding between 10.04, and 11.10
<holstein> 11.10 is almost released... just a few weeks really
<holstein> then, you get 18 months of support
<holstein> 11.04 is 6 months old, so you only get a year of support from now
<holstein> 10.04 is the last LTS (long term support) and that will have support for another 18 months too
<holstein> theAnimal-ZA: i wouldnt lose any sleep over it though... just know how to fix it
<theAnimal-ZA> when you say support are you talking drivers etc?
<theAnimal-ZA> how clean iwill an upgrade be?
<theAnimal-ZA> or does that potentially cause problems
<holstein> theAnimal-ZA: im talking about the repositories
<holstein> when you run sudo apt-get update, that updates the cache of pacakges ubuntu is supplying for us free of charge
<holstein> and those packges get updated, and maintained
<holstein> 18months for the normal releases, and 3 years for the LTS's, (5 years for the server)
<holstein> theAnimal-ZA: im not sure i follow the upgrade question
<holstein> if you ran an upgrade, and have errors, thats not good
<holstein> you'll want to address those errors
<holstein> anything else you install could just not work becuase of that...
<theAnimal-ZA> okay!
<theAnimal-ZA> i understand
<theAnimal-ZA> holstein: Thank you for your help you are a champion
<theAnimal-ZA> I am going to do the install now
<theAnimal-ZA> and will disconnect
<theAnimal-ZA> you see guys around soon
<theAnimal-ZA> :)
<holstein> theAnimal-ZA: good luck :)
<luxhart> Hello. I have a problem with my graphics. I'm running Xubuntu version 11.04 desktop. When I try to go into TTY1-6 (ctrl-alt-Fn), my sa
<luxhart> msung monitor/tv shows "not supported mode". This also happens when I run a fullscreen game, and I end up having to restart the computer (except for TTY, I just go back to GUI mode TTY7). The screen is blank, of course, besides the floating words "not supported mode". I recently built my barebones desktop computer. Specs: AMD Phenom II x4 CPU; NVIDIA GeForce 7025 & nForce 630a chipset; 8GB DDR3 dual RAM; 64-bit.
<holstein> luxhart: i would want to boot a live CD in safe graphics mode
<holstein> sometimes i boot puppy linux or knoppix and copy the xorg.conf files for buntu use :)
<luxhart> holstein, those work for Ubuntu too? That's interesting. How about if I use the XUbuntu's liveCD? Also, I have the same problem when using Lubuntu as well.
<holstein> right, thats why i use puppy for that
<holstein> the xorg.conf *should* wolk
<holstein> work*
<holstein> i would expect the buntu's to configure similarly
<holstein> you could have a driver issue
<holstein> could be the resolution is just not right for the monitor
<holstein> i suggest using live CD's so you dont break your current install troubleshooting
<luxhart> True. I've installed the current NVIDIA driver to no avail.
<luxhart> Okay, I'll try it out now. THanks, holstein!
<holstein> you might have an xorg.conf then
<holstein> i think some of the nvidia drivers give you one
<holstein> you could look from TTY
<holstein> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf or whatever it is
<luxhart> let me see...
<holstein> see what the resolution is, and if its strange, make it more normal
<holstein> luxhart: as long as you back that up, and know how to recover...
<luxhart> Here's what's in the file:
<luxhart> Section "Device"
<luxhart> Identifier	"Default Device"
<luxhart> Option	"NoLogo"	"True"
<luxhart> EndSection
<luxhart> ...That's it
<luxhart> Okay, testing the liveCD. I'll update you on my results after. Thanks!
<semitones> so I'm trying kubuntu out, after seeing my friend's really cool setup
<semitones> but lots of it is broken and confusing, like the sound, and the networking
<semitones> I get the feeling that there's something oddly configured on my system that breaks things
<semitones> and if I did a clean install everything would work fine...
<semitones> except nothing would be configured
<philipballew> semitones, what exactly is not working?
<semitones> of the two things I've mentioned, the sound applet doesn't satisfactorily control the sound, and the speakers play when headphones are plugged in
<semitones> that and I can't figure out how to make wifi turn off when ethernet is plugged in, but i don't care as much about that
<philipballew> id install and i can help you or attempt to help ypur sound semitones
<philipballew> *your
<philipballew> how new is your computer?
<semitones> thanks for your willingness to help, philipballew, but I don't think it will be an obvious solution... the computer itself is only a year old (hp pavilion dm3)
<semitones> and I have to run in about 5 minutes -- but i made a post on ubuntu forums, if you'd like to take a look
<philipballew> after you install ill see what guides there are for this
<philipballew> whats the url
<philipballew> ill help you on there
<semitones> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1846130
<semitones> thanks a lot :)
<philipballew> ill provide support there for you over the next few days
<Luxhart> holstein: Hello? are you there?
<Luxhart> holstein, I've copied files from the liveCD to "/etc/grub.d" and "/etc/X11". I've reinstalled Xubuntu, as well as the additional NVIDIA drivers. Nothing different happened.
<Luxhart> Ah, I've looked at something right now. I'm a little angry at this, but I came across some settings that said my graphics card supports 32bit! I'm running Xubuntu 64bit! Okay, one last thing to do is to reinstall Xubuntu 11.04 Desktop 32bit.
<Luxhart> I could of sworn the manufacturer said 64 bit...
<Gene> Hi pleia2, long time no chat.
<pleia2> hi Gene
<Gene> pleia2, you remember chatting with me when i first got into ubuntu almost 2 yrs ago?
<pleia2> Gene: yes, in one of the state channels, I believe? Hope everything is going well :)
<Gene> kclug, and kslug. things are ok, learning about other linuxs, a bit at a time
<Gene> candi and i don't like 11 with the 'unity' theme. we've both swiched back to 10.10
<pleia2> in 11.04 if you select "Gnome Classic" on the login screen it doesn't use Unity
<pleia2> Unity certainly does take some getting used to
<Gene> i tried that and the os was all messed up
<pleia2> oh :(
<Gene> have you any available advice about any other versions other than ubuntu? i've been having an almost impossible time trying to find help on something else.
<Gene> Candi and i have an old friend with an old laptop, too small for ubuntu and have been exploring other things that we could put on it for him, but, running into problems getting grub2 to install properly
<pleia2> I primarily use Xubuntu
<Gene> it has windows me on it and i took half of the drive and put 'tinycore' linux on it, but not having any luck getting grub to work right
<Gene> it only has 128 mb of ram
<pleia2> Lubuntu is a good option for older laptops
<pleia2> might also want to try Puppy Linux
<Gene> puppy linux's grub didn't work right either. tiny core works very fast, and with chrome browser, it's good enough but the problem is getting grub2 to work.
<pleia2> strange that grub2 isn't working, might be worthwhile figuring out what the error is to see if it can be fixed somehow
<Gene> have you ever looked at tinycore? it's very interesting. ?
<pleia2> nope, I haven't
<Gene> yes, i don't know enough to do it myself unfortunately, i'm a newbe
<pleia2> do you get errors with grub? I'd just put the error message into a google search (or ubuntuforums.org search) and see what comes up
<Gene> http://distro.ibiblio.org/tinycorelinux/welcome.html
<Gene> i did everything just like it said to, but when it boots, it just gives me a 'grub' line, no choice of os's
<Gene> tinycore works entirely in ram, so it's very fast.
<pleia2> hm, sounds like it doesn't get to the point of loading grub itself
<Gene> not on that page, they give you several different options, one for running 'within windows', another from usb, etc
<pleia2> neat
<Gene> but the one where you install it to it's own partition works, but i can't get the grub to work right
<Gene> with that old p3 and 128 meg of ram it loads a web page as fast as my big machine
<pleia2> :)
<Gene> I tried the tinycore irc, and they were no help, and the grub irc, they wouldn't help either.
<Gene> if i could get it working right i have a bunch of old comps that would be usable.
<pleia2> it's doing this on multiple computers?
<Gene> I've only tried it on this one laptop so far.
<pleia2> I've had really good luck with grub2, even on older systems, so I wouldn't count them all out just because that one laptop is having trouble :)
<Gene> perhaps not, i'm just focusing on this laptop first because the owner is a friend
<Gene> he's retired and raising 2 granddaughters.
 * pleia2 nods
<Gene> he just wants something he can do a few things on like check his e-mail
<Gene> he needs no bells and whistles
<pleia2> busy day for me today, I need to head out again, take care Gene - and good luck!
<Gene> have a good night, hope we'll chat again soon. bye
<holstein> any italc users?
<bookpage> is it bad to use /mnt directory to do things instead of mounting to another place?
<holstein> bookpage: what are you doing?
<bookpage> trying to make my filesystem faster
<bookpage> on my cloud provider that is, holstein
<holstein> right on... you'll need to elaborate on what you are doing with mount other than mounting for me to come up with an opinion as to if it is "bad" or not
<bookpage> well, I've attached a volume through EBS on EC2 to my instance, but instead of mounting it (from /dev/sdg) to a directory that I've created, it has been mounted to /mnt ... I'm wondering whether or not that is a bad thing?
<bookpage> to me it doesn't seem like it should matter, unless there's something different about the /mnt directory that is inbuilt to the OS?
<holstein> not that i can think of, nor am aware of
<bookpage> okay cool, thanks.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-10
<Gixer> Hi. Can tell me how to get guildwars2 running correctly? I used -dx9single to get the launcher to show but there is no game window after. only sound
<holstein> Gixer: i would look into graphics requirements
<Gixer> well i have the latest driver for my card
<holstein> Gixer: you can issue the launch command from the terminal and see if there is any helpful output
<Gixer> i get a bunch of fixme:d3d:resource_check_usage Unhandled usage flags 0x8. while the game is supposed to be running. then some other stuff if you dont mind me pasting it
<holstein> !paste | Gixer
<ubot2> Gixer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> Gixer: is that a linux version? or are you using wine?
<Gixer> fixme:d3d:resource_check_usage Unhandled usage flags 0x8. fixme:d3d_shader:print_glsl_info_log Info log received from GLSL shader #20: fixme:d3d_shader:print_glsl_info_log     Vertex info fixme:d3d_shader:print_glsl_info_log     ----------- fixme:d3d_shader:print_glsl_info_log     0(16) : warning C7050: "R8.y" might be used before being initialized fixme:d3d:resource_check_usage Unhandled usage flags 0x8. fixme:d3d:resource_
<Gixer> im running wine in ubuntu
<Gixer> thats the cmd output
<holstein> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9194 is what i would refer to
<Gixer> i have the gw2 page up but i can't find my situation
<holstein> Gixer: its not made to run on linux.. it can be challening
<holstein> i would check that everything is up to date.. and also, maybe try stepping down the version of wine
<Gixer> ok. if it helps, the game curser shows like the game is maximized but there is no window only sound
<Gixer> and i can't alt-tab
<holstein> Gixer: i would try an older or newer version of wine... if you feel the graphics card you are using is supporting 3d ok
<Gixer> how would i step down wine? i've tried a .tar file once but it was a little confusing
<holstein> Gixer: i would open a package manager.. something like synaptic.. search "wine" and "roll it back"
<Gixer> ok grabbing that now
<Gixer> is version 1.4 the latest?
<Gixer> of wine
<Gixer> well nvm. i have the 1.5.9 wine but the one ubuntu is using is 1.4
<Gixer> 1.5.9 is not marked for installation
<Gixer> in synaptic
<holstein> Gixer: i wouldnt worry about what the latest is.. i would go with what is reported to work on winehq or whatever else you are using as a resource
<Gixer> ok.
<Gixer> holstein: you there?
<holstein> Gixer: o//
<Gixer> ok i got it to work but when i go to choose fullscreen it asks me only to span both my screens
<Gixer> no 1920x1080 option
<Gixer> a simple restart fixed it. sorry :)
<Gixer> now i can't move the mouse out of the game
<Gixer> actually. scratch that too
<Gixer> thanks for your help holstein
<holstein> Gixer: sure!.. enjoy!!
<Masu> Hello, I'm having some  troubles with a wireless adapter.
<Masu> It is an "Asus N13", and is using the 8192cu drivers, according to terminal.
<Masu> It detects wireless networks, but refuses to connect.
<Masu> I'd be very happy if you could look into my problem. Thanks!
<holstein> Masu: i would open a terminal and type "lspci" and hit enter
<Masu> Alright, will do.
<holstein> you can paste that output here if you need help determining which is your wifi card
<holstein> !paste | Masu
<ubot2> Masu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Masu> Oh, I think "lsusb" might be the command I should use? The output shows no sign of the dongle.
<Masu> I didn't mention that it was USB, sorry.
<holstein> Masu: share whatever you think is relevant.. that will give me an idea of what the chipset is..
<Masu> holstein: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0b05:17ab ASUSTek Computer Inc.
<philballew> Masu, holstein is pretty much a Linux genius. I would do whatever he says.
<holstein> philballew: lol... not quite there yet :)
<Masu> Cool.
<Masu> I'm pretty new.
<Masu> As you can tell.
<philballew> Well its all good.
<holstein> Masu: nah... it can be challenging getting wifi working
<philballew> +1
<philballew> took me 5 days beck with 6.10
<philballew> dont sweat it Masu
<philballew> *back
<holstein> Masu: while im looking, there are a couple things i would like to know, if it were my dongle... does it work with an expected operating system and driver? does it connect to something without wpa or any passphrase?
<Masu> I've tried to turn off security, and it still doesn't work. It does detect that the network is WEP encrypted. I know, pretty horrible, but my stepdad refuses to change to WPA2.
<holstein> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/issues-after-installing-rt2870-or-3870-driver-for-asus-n13-946562/
<holstein> maybe http://wiki.debian.org/rtl819x#rtl8192cu
<holstein> i read that it should "just work" in new kernels..
<holstein> Masu: i would plug into internet.. look for and apply all upgrades.. try again, and then search those links
<Masu> It might be the combination of a Dell from 2004 and a router that is sort of broken.
<Masu> But I'll try!
<Masu> Thanks!
<holstein> Masu: i would try just as troubleshooting with an open wifi network... no wpa or wep... i have a few routers sitting around here that makes that easy.. connect and ping the gateway
<holstein> !ndisgtk
<ubot2> Factoid 'ndisgtk' not found
<holstein> Masu: you can also try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper with the windows driver
<alch> hi
<alch> i think i just corrupted my live usb, by forcing the computer off(in my defense shutdown was not doing anything), theres anything i can do?
<alch> right now it freezes on "[somenumber] Btrfs loaded
<alch> likely freezing on checksum i imagine
<holstein> alch: if its just a live USB, you can just make another one real quick
<holstein> alch: i wouldnt use btrfs. i dont think its officially supported anywhere yet
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-11
<thewrath> hey all
<LinuxNewbieX> Hi all.  Does anyone know how I can set my online mail service as the default mail service in ubuntu/xubuntu?
<alo21> Hi. I wold like to upgrade some packages listed here (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=upgrade-software-version). Is #ubuntu-motu the right channel to ask support and advice?
<Unit193> alo21: I don't know for sure, but I'd say worth a try.  I know for sure they also do backports, but they are Masters of the Universe, so they handle universe packages too.
<alo21> Unit193: what about #ubuntu-packaging?
<Unit193> "#ubuntu-packaging: Packaging for Ubuntu, including new packages, PPA packages, etc.  For working on Ubuntu, see  #ubuntu-devel, for writing applications, see #ubuntu-app-devel"
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-12
 * CompyTheInsane drops a box of 128 cookies
<kristian-laptop> cheers
<kristian-laptop> so, I think my laptop battery is dead, but I would like some proper diagnostics
<wds_> hi, I installed ubuntuvia the windows installer
<wds_> so, it is dual booted and is loaded via the windows boot loader
<wds_> I unintentionally took myself off the the wheel group
<wds_> does anyone know how to boot into single user mode
<wds_> in ubuntu
<wds_> from the window's boot loader?
<wds_> (or have any alternative suggestions for pw recovery?)
<rds_> Hai guys is there any CSS LESS editor is available for linux ?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-13
<momule> hello ..  can anyone point Me to a place where I can get some help on LAN  with 3 precise 12.04 and 2 win machines ?
<momule> ok .. guess no one home ...  thanks anyway...
<Pockets_> I don't know if this should be here or in the regular ubuntu channel, but I am trying to use Kobo Desktop ereader on Ubuntu 12.04. I have it properly installed, (it is not in a repository, but downloaded from the kobo developers) and must be run through the terminal. However, when I run it, I get the error"error while loading shared libraries: libicuuc.s0.44: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory"
<Pockets_> what do I do to get the libicuuc.so.44 library?
<cyung64> I have free space on my computer and I want to increase the partition size of my ubuntu partition does how do I do that?
<wilee-nilee> cyung64, this might be helpful it covers what you need with pics lol  http://www.howtogeek.com/114503/how-to-resize-your-ubuntu-partitions/
<cyung64> thank you a lot
<wilee-nilee> no problem,
<doc969> Hi guys, I just bought a custom laptop with the  NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M graphics card. I didn't realize there were issues with ubuntu and nvidia until today. Will I have issues when I install Ubuntu?
<bookpage> hi there, I was wondering how I can find out if my kernel has support for pv_ops?
<mysteriousdarren> bookpage: please explain your situation more in depth please.
<Nemui> Hello, I'm getting an SSH/tunneling error -> Channel 2 open failed connect failed no root to host... what should I do?
<sa___> Hi I have problems to instal my wifi adapter Ralink USB, RT 2870, when I sudo make I receive error, somebody can help?
<philinux> sa___: you might get quicker help in #ubuntu
<sa___> philinux: I am trying over there but without luck, is there more channels where I can ask?
<philinux> dr willis said pastebin the errors. http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<philinux> He's your best bet
<sa___> sory I am really new on this. I paste the errors to dr willis PM ))
<sa___> sory guys I will try it
<philinux> sa___: no just do dr_willis then the link to your paste
<philinux> example
<philinux> sa___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202433/
<sa___> ok I made it thank you philinux
<philinux> sa___: does the wifi adaptor not just work when you plug it in
<sa___> philinux: its work like wlan1 probably with some common driver, looks that is not using potencial of the card and this is why I like to install shipped driver
<dakaratekid> hello...my install of ubuntu 12.04 did not include /etc/xinetd.conf.  Does this distro not use it?
<tsimpson> dakaratekid: not unless you install xinetd
<dakaratekid> thx.  I guess that it is an outdated way of service management?  I come exclusively from the Windows world, so this is my first attempt at learning flavor of linux.
<tsimpson> most "services" have their own configuration
<dakaratekid> And each of these put their configuration in a unique file in /etc ?
<tsimpson> usually, yes
<dakaratekid> Excellent help.  Thanks.  I spend 20 minutes on google, without much success vs. 3 minutes here!
<tsimpson> heh, well humans are still better than algorithms
<tsimpson> at least, for now
<stewalk> When I  mirror my displays the Launcher disappears.
<raub> I restarted apache in a 12.04LTS box and noticed the following entries in the apache error.log file: http://pastie.org/private/es71nknofrwexl6lqag
<raub> Who is looking for python 2.7.2?
<Presonus_Probs> :) Hi roomies
<Presonus_Probs> first time user here, apologies if im in the wrong channel
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-14
<meditatingfrog> is there a general ubuntu support team?
<hashem> Like a group of people you can call to get help?
<hashem> Canonical offers support for-pay, but I'm unsure if it's for consumers or companies
<meditatingfrog> no, like a team of people doing support for fun
<meditatingfrog> like this one
<meditatingfrog> i guess i should ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hashem> there are the folks at http://askubuntu.com
<meditatingfrog> thanks hashem
<hashem> I'm unsure of anything else, but there might be something.
<meditatingfrog> i was just wondering because i had an idea, like if having tiered free support would be a good idea
<meditatingfrog> that's kind of what ub is
<hashem> what is ub?
<meditatingfrog> ubuntu-beginners
<PickeledEggs> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu on my custom computer. Frequently in instances like when I open the software center, the entire system freezes completely. What could be the cause of this.
<meditatingfrog> PickeledEggs: could be too much paging, but probably high cpu usage
<meditatingfrog> PickeledEggs: are you sure it's frozen or has it merely slowed down so severely as to appear to be frozen?
<PickeledEggs> <meditatingfrog> I wasnt able to move my mouse or even open the terminalto do an xkill
<meditatingfrog> PickeledEggs: what was the maximum amount of time you gave it?
<PickeledEggs> about a minute or so
<meditatingfrog> PickeledEggs: did the caps lock function?
<PickeledEggs> <meditatingfrog> nothing
<PickeledEggs> <meditatingfrog> i had to restart
<meditatingfrog> PickeledEggs: sounds like a problem with the software center.  it only happens when you open the software center?
<PickeledEggs> mediatingfrog: as far as I know
<meditatingfrog> PickeledEggs: you could try running USC from a terminal, sudo software-center --enable-lp
<meditatingfrog> PickeledEggs: found that here w/ a google search http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-to-run-ubuntu-software-center-from-terminal-865067/
<meditatingfrog> PickeledEggs: are you sure you have enough system resources for the Ubuntu Software Center?
<geirha> My bet would be crappy graphics drivers
<PickeledEggs> mediatingfrog: I mean, I have 16b gigs of ram, an i7 quad core processor and a nvidia gaming graphics card
<geirha> you really need something close to the kernel to freeze the system beyond repair
<meditatingfrog> maybe try turning off desktop effects
<geirha> Nvidia. Linus has been knowwn to utter some profanities in that direction
<PickeledEggs> could it be the graphics card, i heard recently bad things about it
<geirha> PickeledEggs: Try logging in with the Ubuntu 2d session. See if you get any freezes there
<PickeledEggs> geirha, haha i saw that, but yea its an NVIDIA GeForce gt 630m 1gb gddr3 mobile graphics card
<meditatingfrog> well, an infinite loop in a program could do it
<geirha> meditatingfrog: Nah, keyboard and mouse input should still get through
<PickeledEggs> is there drivers that I might want to install before putting it to 2d mode?
<meditatingfrog> geirha: yeah, i think you're right
<geirha> PickeledEggs: The cog icon in the upper right corner -> system settings -> additional drivers (or something like that)  see if it suggests any other drivers
<PickeledEggs> geirha, ok let me try that real quick
<gates_> hello
<gates_> any one on i need help to get any thing to install on my server
<gates_> i was able to do so in the past but i added a new harddrive and reformated the old one and loaded the new os for it but now i cant get any thing to install
<meditatingfrog> !ask | gates_
<ubot2> gates_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<geirha> you did a new install? or did you copy the old install to the new drive?
<gates_> A new install
<PickeledEggs> it says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system" and I actually see something in the system drop down bar for NVIDIA
<meditatingfrog> PickeledEggs: you may find this useful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<PickeledEggs> meditatingfrog, ok let me check that out real quick.
<meditatingfrog> PickeledEggs: you may just have to click "activate" in order to enable the binary driver
<meditatingfrog> gates_: i'd like to help but i don't know what you're question is
<gates_> i have 2 hard drives on my box and i tryed to config it to use both and with every thing sead and done i cant install any programs to the server or update it
<tsimpson> what happens when you try, are there any error messages?
<gates_> yes
<gates_> well it seads E: unable to etc:
<tsimpson> that doesn't help, you should copy the exact errors and post them to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ then post the URL back here
<PickeledEggs> meditatingfrog, there are so many unix alternative drivers how do I tell which one is the correct one for me?
<meditatingfrog> gates_: so this happens with all packages or a particular package?
<meditatingfrog> PickeledEggs: you should try installing the recommended driver that comes with your ubuntu installation in "additional drivers"
<PickeledEggs> meditatingfrog,  no drivers show up in the window for "additional drivers"
<gates_> meditatingforg: yes i even tryed to do a update it starts with a Err and the websites it trys to download from and after that a {W: failed to fetch ...} of the same sites
<meditatingfrog> PickeledEggs: well, that's weird.  it should say enabled or activated if you have an nvidia card
<meditatingfrog> PickeledEggs: you may need someone to take a look at it to see what the problem is.  have you connected with your local ubuntu community?
<PickeledEggs> meditatingfrog,  there is actually an NVIDIA X server settings and when I open it it says that "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<PickeledEggs> meditatingfrog,  does that mean I should just run that command through the terminal?
<meditatingfrog> PickeledEggs: the link i sent you (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia) may help, but ideally, you should find someone that has similar hardware that has installed the driver.
<meditatingfrog> gates_: can you ping out from the system?
<meditatingfrog> PickeledEggs: best way to do that is to search http://ubuntuforums.org
<gates_> i never leaned to do that
<meditatingfrog> PickeledEggs: or wait in here to see if someone can help you out with your specific problem (there may be users in here that have your card, or more experience installing nvidia drivers).
<PickeledEggs> meditatingfrog,  and I'm pretty new to the ubuntu community and don't really know how to get connected
<meditatingfrog> i've only done it twice.  with a geforce2 card and a nforce motherboard
<meditatingfrog> i think that's what they were called
<meditatingfrog> gates_: on the server type ping www.yahoo.com
<meditatingfrog> or www.google.com
<meditatingfrog> or whatever site you wish that's outside your LAN
<meditatingfrog> welcome then PickeledEggs ^_^
<gates_> saying unknown host on both
<PickeledEggs> haha thanks
<meditatingfrog> gates_: so it's not connected to the internet
<meditatingfrog> PickeledEggs: check out #ubuntu-beginners-team to get to know some folks, it's the off-topic channel
<gates_> thats weard the wire is connected on both ends
<tsimpson> more likely DNS issues
<meditatingfrog> gates_:   try pinging 74.125.224.179
<PickeledEggs> meditatingfrog, ok thanks, umm what exactly do I do to there to get to know people in the community?
<meditatingfrog> it's a server, he may need to configure the ip
<meditatingfrog> PickeledEggs: \o and wait
<gates_> its working
<PickeledEggs> \o?
<meditatingfrog> PickeledEggs: yeah, or hello if you prefer
<gates_> how do i get it to stop pinging
<PickeledEggs> ohh ok thanks
<tsimpson> gates_: Ctrl-C
<geirha> ctrl+c
<gates_> thanks but yes i was able to ping that ip
<meditatingfrog> i'm going to bed.
<meditatingfrog> \o
<geirha> check the nameserver setup.   cat /etc/resolv.conf
<gates_> noting in it
<gates_> geirha u there?
<gates_> is any one there?
<gates_> ...
<PickeledEggs> hi guys, I'm back. I went on firefox and my computer locked up after I downloaded the driver off of the nvidia website.
<PickeledEggs> then I got a black screen and now my screen res is all messed up.
<PickeledEggs> Would anyone be able to tell me the command to install the nvidia driver?
<pinky-> anybody know of a good dvb-s2 app for Ubuntu 12.04?
<pinky-> or any dvb-s2 software at all?
<satyanash1> pinky-, DVB-S2 as in Digital TV in ?
<pinky-> I'm from the UK and want to watch HD channels on satellite
<Oimel1987> Hello can anybody help me with a  problem ?
<histo> !ask Oimel1987
<ubot2> Factoid 'ask Oimel1987' not found
<histo> !ask | Oimel1987
<ubot2> Oimel1987: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Oimel1987> ok.
<Oimel1987> I've got an error at boot sequency called "cryptswap1 is not ready ..."
<Oimel1987> I've got the option to wait or to recover it. what can i do to solve this problem ?
<rich_> hello
<rich_> i'm looking to install guest additions
<rich_> any help available?
<holstein> rich_: i would search it in the repos and install.. otherwise, let us konw what you are trying to accomplish
<rich_> i'm tryin to install the guest additions in Virtual Box for the Ubuntu OS
<pinky-> https://seogadget.co.uk/how-to-install-virtualbox-guest-additions/
<PickeledEggs> Hi, I need to install the driver for my NVIDIA graphics processor that I got off of the website. How do I install the .run file for the driver?
<holstein> PickeledEggs: is the one in the repos not working for you? there should be a "readme" or help file in the download...
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current shouuld indtsll newest driver for your system
<duanedesign> bah too late
<duanedesign> getting slow in my old age
<penreturns> :P
<thewrath> hey all!
<thewrath> i am going to set up my own DNS, DHCP server
<thewrath> what is the best distribution for that
<holstein> thewrath: i like the turnkey ubuntu ones
<thewrath> it will be used for internal
<holstein> thewrath: anything will run those services... i would use what you are comfortable witl
<holstein> with*
<holstein> the turnkey applicances are nice and run great live or vitualized
<holstein> http://www.turnkeylinux.org/lampstack
<thewrath> did i miss something but they are only paid servies
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-15
<ChaoticanarchyX> hi all
<karamel4e_> Question about gddrescue: when specifying the 'output file' should it be /dev/something or /media/somethin?
<wilee-nilee> karamel4e_, I think this short description may help. http://onubuntu.blogspot.com/2010/06/command-line-hard-disk-cloning-with.html
<karamel4e_> wilee-nilee, thanks, i'll take a look
<meditatingfrog> \o
<duanedesign> hello meditatingfrog
<meditatingfrog> hello duanedesign
<duanedesign> meditatingfrog, up to anything interesting/exciting this evening
<duanedesign> i am just doing homework
<meditatingfrog> interesting for me?  yes
<meditatingfrog> interesting for you?  i shouldn't say
<meditatingfrog> exciting?  definitely not
<meditatingfrog> at least, hopefully not
<duanedesign> :)
<meditatingfrog> math?  programming?
<duanedesign> whatcha up to?
<meditatingfrog> i was working on a web comic a little while ago
<duanedesign> I am doing networking homework
<meditatingfrog> took the puppy for a walk
<duanedesign> meditatingfrog, thats cool
<meditatingfrog> networking, i don't envy you
<duanedesign> yeaah
<duanedesign> it is a headache
<duanedesign> have to learn all the old standards along with the new
<meditatingfrog> maybe take breaks, i was inking the webcomic using gimp and got tired of sitting in this hard wooden chair
<meditatingfrog> memorize
<meditatingfrog> ipv6 stuff?
<meditatingfrog> OSI layer?
<duanedesign> OSI 7 layer model, TCP/IP
<meditatingfrog> someone needs to make an OSI 7 layer song so it's easier to remember
<duanedesign> ethernet
<meditatingfrog> i tried to get my CISCO cert awhile back but couldn't do it
<gypsyblood> hey im having a problem with my burner -SCSI error on write(1056,16): [3 0C 00] Write error- any ideas? thnx
<duanedesign> this book is geared towards CompTIA Network+ certification
<duanedesign> gypsyblood, can you put a CD in with data and it reads?
<meditatingfrog> duanedesign: ++
<duanedesign> is it only burning you are having issues with?
<gypsyblood> yes...it reads fine...just wont burn
<gypsyblood> had the problem when still had windows...and just put ubuntu on my pc yesterday, and today tried it out with same problem...new error code
<duanedesign> are you trying the slowest burn speed?
<gypsyblood> dont know...let me try another burn real quick and make sure i choose slowest burn speed, brb to let you know
<gypsyblood> nope, same issue, it does the "creating checksum" thing, then as soon as it starts to write it says "ejecting medium" and then gives that same error code
<duanedesign> gypsyblood, all the forum posts point to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrkit/+bug/149076
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 149076 in cdrkit "I can't write a cd" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gypsyblood> hmm..ok im not the most computer savvy person...is this something that can be relatively easily fixed?
<gypsyblood> ok...i just read that link..bout to try what it says
<gypsyblood> it gives me an error when i try to install the cdrtools one...i dont really know much about linux and not sure if i was doing it right...i downloaded it, opened the file, chose the "install" file that was in there, is that right?
<gypsyblood> tar: cdrtools-3.01/INSTALL: Cannot hard link to `cdrtools-3.01/README.compile': No such file or directory tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<gypsyblood> thats what it said in the command line output
<duanedesign> gypsyblood, are you running 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<gypsyblood> 64
<duanedesign> if you run the command - sudo add-apt-repository ppa:brandonsnider/cdrtools
<duanedesign> you should then be able to run the command - sudo apt-get update
<duanedesign> finally - sudo apt-get install cdrtools
<gypsyblood> im sorry...but that is all greek to me...i dont know how to run commands and all...would it be too much trouble for you to explain how to do that?
<duanedesign> gypsyblood, open a Terminal
<duanedesign> then type these commands followed by return one at a time
<duanedesign> here are the three commands in a pastebin - http://pastebin.com/rVyQxp1M
<gypsyblood> ok how do i open a terminal?
<duanedesign> type -     alt + f2
<duanedesign> then enter - gnome terminal
<duanedesign> that should open a Terminal
<duanedesign> that might be  gnome-terminal
<gypsyblood> nope...it didnt open anything
<gypsyblood> oh ok...leme try that
<duanedesign> sorry not at an ubuntu box :)
<gypsyblood> lol np, i appreciate you taking the time to help me...even if dont get the problem figured out, i thank you very much
<gypsyblood> ok got the terminal open now...so i just copy and paste the stuff on that link?
<duanedesign> go to http://pastebin.com/rVyQxp1M
<duanedesign> type command 1 and hit return
<duanedesign> when it is done type command 2 and hit return
<duanedesign> this command willl print a bunch of stuff, ignore it
<duanedesign> finally the 3rd command will install the pachage
<gypsyblood> i did the 3rd one and said unable to find package
<gypsyblood> so how should i download the package? cuz evidently i did something wrong with that for it not to be able to locate it
<meditatingfrog> just a thought, but would purging the bad package and reinstalling the good package do the trick?
<duanedesign> what version of ubuntu are you running
<gypsyblood> 12.04
<gypsyblood> mediatoringfrog, i have never installed this at all, just downloaded the package for the first time
<duanedesign> gypsyblood, try the command -  sudo apt-get install cdrecord mkisofs
<duanedesign> that is what cdrtools installs
<meditatingfrog> !tab | gypsyblood
<ubot2> gypsyblood: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<meditatingfrog> gypsyblood: do what duanedesign said
<gypsyblood> ubot2: oh ok cool...thanks
<ubot2> gypsyblood: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<duanedesign> have to get back to homework, best of luck
<gypsyblood> duanedesign: ok yeah i think that did something...it removed some old stuff and reset up things...so now i should be able to find it in the Dash Home?
<meditatingfrog> thanks duanedesign
<meditatingfrog> gypsyblood: yeah, keep going until it either works, or you get an error again
<gypsyblood> yeah thnx, good luck with homework
<gypsyblood> meditatingfrog: hmm...i dont know what to do after that command he gave me to do lol, so how do i keep going?
<meditatingfrog> gypsyblood: run cdrecord
<gypsyblood> meditatingfrog: where from, i didnt see it when i typed it in the Dash Home
<meditatingfrog> how you ran it the last time, it may have a different name, i think it's brasero
<gypsyblood> oh ok, so that cdrecord runs with brasero? ok i was thinking that cdrecord was a completely different program
<duanedesign> cdrecord is a terminal tool. so you will need to run a command in terminal to burn cd   http://sharkysoft.com/tutorials/linuxtips/cdcommands/
<duanedesign> more info - http://solar.physics.montana.edu/sol_phys/help/cd_writer.html
<gypsyblood> oh great...all new headache lol...but gotta learn sometime i suppose, now to just figure out all the commands, thnx so much for all the help
<duanedesign> i know it is a lot of info. You may be able to find simpler instructions searching for ' ubuntu cdrecord burning CD' or something like that
<gypsyblood> does this cdrecord work for dvd's as well?
<meditatingfrog> you'll have to do a google search, there's no man page for cdrecord
<meditatingfrog> i'm not sure why you aren't using brasero, i thought that was the default program
<gypsyblood> thats the program that gave me the error message
<meditatingfrog> well we didn't reinstall brasero
<gypsyblood> SCSI error on write(1056,16): [3 0C 00] Write error     is what it gave as soon as write started
<gypsyblood> so you think i should try that? uninstall and reinstall?
<meditatingfrog> i thought we replaced cdrecord because that's what was being used
<meditatingfrog> you can purge brasero and reinstall it
<meditatingfrog> how old is your scsi drive?
<meditatingfrog> gypsyblood: sudo apt-get purge brasero  ... then sudo apt-get install brasero
<gypsyblood> ok, ill try that...but the cdrecord was a program that the link duanedesign recommended trying
<gypsyblood> i dont think i ever said what program i was trying to use tho...come to think of it
<gypsyblood> and i dont know what "scsi" means by the way...and dont know how to find out how old it is
<gypsyblood> i just used those commands tho and about to try another burn with that program
<meditatingfrog> scsi is an interface type for data devices, like hard drives and stuff.  i think it may be obsolete now, but it's still in software.  it used to be the fastest.  you can look up the acronym on acronymfinder.com or look it up on http://wikipedia.org
<meditatingfrog> yeah, he was trying to find the bug for you on http://launchpad.net
<gypsyblood> what does "sudo" and "apt-get" and all that mean? is there a good place to go for a list of all the commands in the terminal and what they do?
<meditatingfrog> type man apt-get
<meditatingfrog> on your system
<meditatingfrog> there are also manpages online gypsyblood
<meditatingfrog> gypsyblood: http://manpages.ubuntu.com
<meditatingfrog> cool nick btw
<gypsyblood> SCSI error on write(1040,16): [3 0C 00] Write error    this tie got that error code, a 1040 instead of 1056 =(
<gypsyblood> ok cool thnx, ill have to check that out
<meditatingfrog> gypsyblood: tie?
<gypsyblood> oh *time* lol
<gypsyblood> i think it might have something to do with hardware maybe...how do i check to see if the hardware is functioning properly in ubuntu?
<meditatingfrog> i think there may be a cdr test in brasero , gypsyblood
<meditatingfrog> otherwise, you can try using the hardware with another OS
<meditatingfrog> or replace the drive with the same model drive
<gypsyblood> it didnt work in windows either...but in the hardware list it said it was working properly
<gypsyblood> looking for the cdr test now tho
<meditatingfrog> gypsyblood: no, it was a disc integrity check
<gypsyblood> yeah i was just about to ask you if thats what you were talking about
<meditatingfrog> gypsyblood: are you trying to burn an iso?  has the drive worked before?  how did you install 12.04?
<gypsyblood> no trying a VIDEO_TS file folder, which it use to work just fine doing that, installed 12.04 by burning an .iso image on a different computer and installed from cd
<gypsyblood> thats what confuses me...it reads everything i stick in it...just wont burn
<meditatingfrog> what model drive is in the other computer?
<meditatingfrog> well, i'm sure the burning process is different than reading
<gypsyblood> its a desktop...im on a laptop now, so wont work if your thinking about swapping em out
<meditatingfrog> so, different model
<gypsyblood> yes
<gypsyblood> do you know how to access someones computer so that you can check the computer out?
<gypsyblood> if so, would you?
<meditatingfrog> i think i know the theory
<meditatingfrog> like to ssh in
<gypsyblood> like the remote access thing
<meditatingfrog> and there's a remote desktop application that i've never used
<meditatingfrog> but i don't think that will help, otherwise i would do it all the time lol
<meditatingfrog> maybe someone else has some ideas, you can stick around and ask later, i'm not sure when this place gets hopping
<gypsyblood> lol...just thought maybe you would be able to check the problem im having better if you were able to control my comp and check out what you needed to since im not too good with computers
<meditatingfrog> i wouldn't have anything else to try
<meditatingfrog> if i think of something i'll let you know
<gypsyblood> oh i c
<meditatingfrog> i mean, not anything that i haven't already said
<meditatingfrog> i searched google for the error, didn't really find anything there.
<gypsyblood> yeah, i did same...a bunch of other errors came up
<meditatingfrog> but you did say it used to work, right?
<gypsyblood> correct
<gypsyblood> my hard drive got corrupted, put another hard drive in, installed windows 7 back in it, burner worked for a while, then i started getting that error code
<gypsyblood> in that order
<gypsyblood> and windows just kept aggrivating me with its slow loading and how easy it was to get viruses on it...so yesterday i decided to put linux on it to try it out...was hoping that would also allow me to use my burner again, but as you can see it didnt
<meditatingfrog> you should see if you can try burning with cdrecord
<meditatingfrog> and if not that, you can try k3b
<meditatingfrog> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1793961
<meditatingfrog> i've never tried k3b fyi
<gypsyblood> does cdrecord burn dvd's? thats all i have available at the moment that i can burn
<gypsyblood> if so...what commands do i need to enter?
<meditatingfrog> gypsyblood: probably, verify it does w/ a google search
<meditatingfrog> i'll research the commands in the man page
<meditatingfrog> oh right...w/ a google search no man page :(
<meditatingfrog> gypsyblood: apparently one makes an iso first with mkisofs -R -o cdimage.rw /home/data
<meditatingfrog> then cdrecord -v speed=2 dev=2,0 cdimage.raw
<meditatingfrog> but there are a ton of options
<meditatingfrog> http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_cdrecor.htm
<gypsyblood> ok so how do i choose a certain VIDEO_TS file folder to turn into an .iso?
<meditatingfrog> mkisofs -R -o cdimage.raw /path-to-certain-VIDEO_TS folder
<gypsyblood> Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 3.00 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 J�rg Schilling Linux sg driver version: 3.5.34 Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'. No target specified, trying to find one... Using dev=4,0,0. Device type    : Removable CD-ROM Version        : 5 Response Format: 2 Capabilities   :  Vendor_info    : 'Optiarc ' Identifikation : 'DVD RW AD-7703S ' Revision       : '1.T0' Device seems to be:
<gypsyblood> i just did the -checkdrive and thats what came up
<gypsyblood> i dont really understand it all...is anything in there usefull?
<gypsyblood> cdrecord: Cannot load media with this drive! cdrecord: Try to load media by hand. Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr). Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE  Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R cdrecord: Warning: Cannot read drive buffer. cdrecord: Warning: The DMA speed test has been skipped.
<gypsyblood> thats the last part of it...just noticed it didnt all fit
<meditatingfrog> looks fine to me, i mean, it didn't say there were any errors
<meditatingfrog> there was that warning
<gypsyblood> yeah... the Cannot read drive buffer and DMA speed test being skipped
<meditatingfrog> did you try burning a disc?
<meditatingfrog> i dunno, may be better to use your other system
<meditatingfrog> that you made your iso on, does it have a dvd burner?
<gypsyblood> im turning on the other computer to get the .iso for ubuntu install, gonna stick it on here and try to burn that
<meditatingfrog> hopefully it works, i don't know what dvd discs cost these days, i haven't bought any
<gypsyblood> eh...i have a bunch...and dont really use them any more, mainly just turn stuff into .avi and watch it with a usb drive on my ps3...i just want to get my burner working cuz i dont like not haveing stuff working
<meditatingfrog> i just have cdr's anymore
<meditatingfrog> what year did you buy your laptop?
<meditatingfrog> i heard older linux kernels may work with older hardware
<meditatingfrog> may work better, that is
<meditatingfrog> just what i heard though, not sure if it's true
<meditatingfrog> i may find out, this notebook isn't getting any younger
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-16
<gypsyblood> sry went to living room to get the iso for ubunto copying onto flashdrive..gonna be 5 min...and it was a couple years ago i got this laptop
<gypsyblood> its a toshiba sattelite A665-S6094 quad core
<histo> gypsyblood: you won't ahve a problem with a two year old laptop
<histo> gypsyblood: i've run ubuntu on much older hardware
<meditatingfrog> yeah, mine is older than that
<gypsyblood> histo: yeah i got it on here now...it runs good, i like ubuntu alot so far, just cant get my burner to work, had problem in windows too
<meditatingfrog> does your dvd-rw burn cds okay?
<gypsyblood> thats what im bout to try with cdrecord with the ubuntu install softwar, making an iso image on this comp
<meditatingfrog> ah
<gypsyblood> im gonna need help with the command line tho for it...that still confuses the hell outa me
<meditatingfrog> having the hell out of you is a good thing
<gypsyblood> lol yeah i dont believe in hell...but the common belief of hell is definitely a good thing to have out of you lol, so i cant argue there
<meditatingfrog> reminds me of an alice in chains "heaven beside you, hell within"
<meditatingfrog> alice in chains song
<gypsyblood> ok should i put the .iso in my home folder? where would be the easiest place to put it to try this with cdrecord?
<meditatingfrog> peace to us all
<meditatingfrog> yeah, home folder
<gypsyblood> yeah alice in chains is awesome
<gypsyblood> ok its in my home folder now...can you give me the command line that i need to type to make it burn to the cd
<gypsyblood> the file name is ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<meditatingfrog> cdrecord -v speed=2 dev=2,0 /home/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<meditatingfrog> you may want to increase the speed
<gypsyblood> k im gonna try it on the low speed first tho for this first test run
<meditatingfrog> oh, it should be /home/username/ubuntu...iso
<meditatingfrog> assuming you put it in the root of your home folder
<gypsyblood> ok...and the username is the account that im logged into? like on the login screen?
<meditatingfrog> yeah
<gypsyblood> k just making sure
<meditatingfrog> in the terminal you can use the "cd" command to change to the directory that has the file
<gypsyblood> ok so what directory do i need to change to? i put it in home folder
<meditatingfrog> cd /home/username
<meditatingfrog> try that
<meditatingfrog> then type "ls" to see if it's there
<meditatingfrog> if it's there, then run the cdrecord command
<gypsyblood> ok...it says in properties that the location is home/gypsy ....but when i type "cd home/gypsy" in the terminal it says"bash: cd: home/gypsy: No such file or directory"
<gypsyblood> ok nvm...i was doing it wrong...got it there now
<gypsyblood> it is
<gypsyblood> there i mean
<meditatingfrog> oh, then you're already there
<meditatingfrog> what happens when you type ls?
<meditatingfrog> do you see your file?
<gypsyblood> yeah its there...i entered the command line and it gave me this
<gypsyblood> cdrecord: No write mode specified. cdrecord: Assuming -sao mode. cdrecord: If your drive does not accept -sao, try -tao. cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults. Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 3.00 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 J�rg Schilling TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM scsidev: '2,0' scsibus: 0 target: 2 lun: 0 Linux sg driver version: 3.5.34 cdrecord: No such file o
<gypsyblood> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/sg*'. Cannot open or use SCSI driver. cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'
<gypsyblood> the rest of it
<gypsyblood> cdrecord -v speed=2 dev=2,0 /home/gypsy/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso <---what i typed as for the command
<meditatingfrog> maybe i should try to ssh in
<meditatingfrog> otherwise you have to type cdrecord -scanbus
<meditatingfrog> and see what dev= should be set to
<meditatingfrog> you should get something like this: scsibus3:
<meditatingfrog> 	3,0,0	300) 'HL-DT-ST' 'DVDRAM GSA-U10N ' 'TS05' Removable CD-ROM
<meditatingfrog> yours is probably 3,0,0 too like mine
<meditatingfrog> so try cdrecord -v speed=2 dev=3,0,0 /home/gypsy/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<gypsyblood> nope same msg
<gypsyblood> Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 3.00 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 J�rg Schilling Linux sg driver version: 3.5.34 Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.
<gypsyblood> scsibus1: 	1,0,0	100) 'ATA     ' 'ST1000LM010-9YH1' 'CC9F' Disk 	1,1,0	101) * 	1,2,0	102) * 	1,3,0	103) * 	1,4,0	104) * 	1,5,0	105) * 	1,6,0	106) * 	1,7,0	107) *
<meditatingfrog> how about cdrecord -v speed=2 dev=3,0 /home/gypsy/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<gypsyblood> scsibus4: 	4,0,0	400) 'Optiarc ' 'DVD RW AD-7703S ' '1.T0' Removable CD-ROM 	4,1,0	401) * 	4,2,0	402) * 	4,3,0	403) * 	4,4,0	404) * 	4,5,0	405) * 	4,6,0	406) * 	4,7,0	407) *
<gypsyblood> scsibus8: 	8,0,0	800) 'CBM     ' 'Flash Disk      ' '5.00' Removable Disk 	8,1,0	801) * 	8,2,0	802) * 	8,3,0	803) * 	8,4,0	804) * 	8,5,0	805) * 	8,6,0	806) * 	8,7,0	807) *
<gypsyblood> thats all the infor -scanbus gave me
<meditatingfrog> !paste
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<meditatingfrog> it's quiet so it probably doesn't matter, but i don't want a bot kicking you or something
<meditatingfrog> so it's 4,1,0
<meditatingfrog> or 4,1
<gypsyblood> oh...i didnt know about that
<meditatingfrog> oh, no, wait, 4,0,0
<meditatingfrog> no worries
<gypsyblood> how do i that paste.ubuntu.com thing?
<meditatingfrog> just go to the site, paste what you have, then it gives you a link after you submit it
<meditatingfrog> then paste the link
<gypsyblood> oh ok...yeah, leme write that down...i have a feeling im gonna need it lol
<gypsyblood> ok got that wrote down...now use the 4,0,0 for the dev?
<gypsyblood> ok yeah that was it
<gypsyblood> bout to find out if its gonna work
<meditatingfrog> cool
<meditatingfrog> so you're making a movie disc to watch on a dvd player?
<meditatingfrog> i had this old dvd player i cracked open, i wanted to see if there was someway i could route video from an old computer through it to a tv or something somehow
<meditatingfrog> i dunno, it was a silly idea
<meditatingfrog> ironically, the new dvd players have like usb ports on them and wifi and junk
<meditatingfrog> or, well, perhaps not ironically
<meditatingfrog> coincidentally
<gypsyblood> yeah..i use to burn alot of dvd's...now tho i primarily use a flashdrive and my ps3 instead of using so many blank disks
<gypsyblood> i had a car once that someone stole my cd player out of...i wired in a portably dvd player to the speakers lol
<gypsyblood> portable*
<gypsyblood> so far so good...its about halfway done
<gypsyblood> so i use the same command line for dvd's as well?
<meditatingfrog> i think so, there doesn't appear to be a dvd option
<meditatingfrog> at least that i saw
<gypsyblood> k...i think ill try that next, its almost done with this
<gypsyblood> could i get you to put the command line for turning something into and .iso again plz?
<gypsyblood> into *an*
<gypsyblood> and then after that im just gonna do alot of studying as far as the different commands go...i like using the terminal, just need to learn it better
<gypsyblood> i remember when i was a kid, on my dads old computer we had to use the command prompt for everything, so i wasnt half bad at it...but thats been about 15 years or so since i had to use that
<meditatingfrog> mkisofs -R -o cdimage.raw /path-to-certain-VIDEO_TS folder
<gypsyblood> and the /path-to-certain..etc is like the /home/gypsy/ubuntu......iso right? same thing just to whatever the VIDEO_TS is?
<meditatingfrog> yes
<meditatingfrog> here's a command-line i've kept up over the years: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208021/
<meditatingfrog> command-line file
<gypsyblood> ok cool, thnx so much for all your help
<meditatingfrog> \o
<meditatingfrog> i mean, see you
<gypsyblood> and yeah...that iso did burn onto the cd doing it that way
<gypsyblood> ok im off to experiment with trying a dvd now, take it easy, and again, thnx alot
<bagus> hi all how to solve this error message: Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated
<omfghelp> hello?
<omfghelp> anyone hee?
<omfghelp> here
<omfghelp> lol...
<__pem__> Just arriving
<omfghelp> my windows is crapped out
<omfghelp> so this ubuntu was on it
<omfghelp> now i have no idea how to use linux
<omfghelp> or install a program
<__pem__> you should be able to hop on your CD or USBstick that you used for your install
<omfghelp> no i had this cpu giving to me
<omfghelp> with this stuff already installed
<Sidewinder1> omfghelp, What version on ubuntu?
<omfghelp> i think 6.10
<omfghelp> im not sure i dont know much how to navigate around
<bagus> exit
<omfghelp> this is my first time in linux
<Sidewinder1> omfghelp, Well, if you're correct, 6.10 went "End of Life" 7/14/2009 and is no longer supported; the current versions are 10.04 and 12.04. Here's a link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<__pem__> how did you started your installation?
<omfghelp> ok thanks i will check it out
<omfghelp> but i dont know how to install it
<gsteinert> omfghelp: you'll need to download and burn a live CD for a newer version
<Sidewinder1> omfghelp, In terms of learning about ubuntu in general, this is a great place to start: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<gsteinert> the boot from the cd and follow the instructions
<omfghelp> oh ok
<omfghelp> so i can update anything till then
<omfghelp> im trying to get a wireless manager
<omfghelp> so i dont have to be connected direct
<gsteinert> omfghelp: your best bet is to start with a fresh install. 6.10 is almost 6 years old. a lot has changed in that time
<omfghelp> i have no idea
<omfghelp> i never used linux
<Sidewinder1> omfghelp, Since you're coming from the windows environment, you might find Lucid Lynx - 10.04 easiest to learn; even though it will go EOL April 2013.
<omfghelp> windows took a crap so thatas why i am on this
<omfghelp> ok well thanks guys
<Sidewinder1> Good luck!
<omfghelp> take care cyaz
<gsteinert> omfghelp: or you could try Kubuntu. it's a version of ubuntu that uses the KDE desktop. the KDE desktop is the most similar to windows imho
<DiNgL3> Anyone able to offer some assistance locking down shared memory
<meditatingfrog> DiNgL3: i will if i can
<DiNgL3> Oh brilliant thanks
<DiNgL3> im trying to secure some of my websites so have been doing some reading and came across this guide http:/​/​www.thefanclub.co.za/​node/​50 I have created a test lamp server updated to 12.04.1 and started following the guide didn't want to do it on my live sites.  I have got to securing the shared memory and im stuck.  I add tmpfs     /dev/shm     tmpfs     defaults,noexec,nosuid     0     0 to the end of /etc/fstab. Once I 
<DiNgL3> done that I reboot and receive errors upon reboot  - mount: unknown filesystem type tmpfs mountall: mount /dev/shm [312] terminated with status 32 mountall: Filesystem could not be mounted /dev/shm fsck from until-linux 2.20.1
<DiNgL3> I've been getting ddos lots the last few days and need to get my live servers secured ASAP
<meditatingfrog> i haven't done that before, have you tried #ubuntu-server ?
<DiNgL3> Hmmm no ill try there and serif I have any luck thank you for looking and trying ;)
<meditatingfrog> DiNgL3: well give them a shot, and if they can't come back here, someone probably has a lamp server they are setting up.  oh, and try #ubuntu-security
<DiNgL3> Ah nice one thank you so much
<DiNgL3> It won't let me in the security one for some reason
<meditatingfrog> DiNgL3: yeah, it redirects to #ubuntu-hardened, same thing
<DiNgL3> Cheers
<meditatingfrog> :) \o
<meditatingfrog> Cheers
<DiNgL3> No one seems to want to help me with this and I can find very much nine about it either. I really struggle with Linux it's my least confident operating system by a long way I really wish I had become more familiar with it 5 or so years back
<DiNgL3> meditatingfrog: I'm not getting any luck in the other channels ;(
<meditatingfrog> DiNgL3: you may have to be patient, it's a weekend :|
<DiNgL3> meditatingfrog: Yeah that's true I suppose
<meditatingfrog> DiNgL3: just looked at the error, can you run the mount command that fails in a terminal to see if it works?  maybe it's a "rights" issue
<DiNgL3> What is the mount command if you look at the guide I was following all I did was add a line of code to /etc/fstab
<DiNgL3> Sorry if that sounds really noobish but to be honest I am a Linux noob really
<meditatingfrog> who isn't?
<meditatingfrog> no, i'm saying to try the mount command outside of /etc/fstab just to troubleshoot
<DiNgL3> Ah right what would I type for the command then if I'm putting this at the end of /etc/fstab tmpfs     /dev/shm     tmpfs     defaults,noexec,nosuid     0     0
<meditatingfrog> sudo mount -t tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs
<meditatingfrog> make sure there's a "tmpfs" folder
<meditatingfrog> in fact, i don't think that will work, the 2nd tmpfs *i think* should be a path
<meditatingfrog> assuming a mount command is the same @ a terminal as in /etc/fstab
<DiNgL3> One sec I'll try that now and let you know
<DiNgL3> mount: mount point tmpfs does not exist
<meditatingfrog> yeah, the 2nd tmpfs needs to be the path to a directory
<meditatingfrog> like ~/tmpfs or something
<meditatingfrog> or /home/username/tmpfs
<DiNgL3> Ok so I need to create a directory?
<meditatingfrog> any ideas on how to prevent my fluxbox menu from disappearing?  it's fine on a boot, but after i've been working for awhile, suspending and stuff it appears to revert back to the gnome desktop
<meditatingfrog> DiNgL3: yeah
<DiNgL3> meditatingfrog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1209763/
<meditatingfrog> DiNgL3:  why did you paste that?
<DiNgL3> So it looks like tmpfs is at /run so I presume I change the line in /etc/fstab
<meditatingfrog> tmpfs is a type of file system
<meditatingfrog> i *think*, i mean, that's what the mount -t is doing, -t is type
<meditatingfrog> DiNgL3: i think what should be the path at the end of the mount command is /run
<meditatingfrog> so sudo mount -t tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs
<meditatingfrog> should be sudo mount -t tmpfs /dev/shm /run
<meditatingfrog> bbl
<yeehi> Hello! I need help - I am trying to get an ubuntu server to automatically power up and reboot after a power out
<yeehi> The bios settings are ok
<yeehi> but the system doesn't boot - it just gets to the select a boot option screen
<yeehi> then it waits
<yeehi> I thought I would just have to go into Grub and change the timeout settings
<yeehi> but grub is not installed!
<yeehi> How does it ever launch itself?
<yeehi> anyway, should I install grub? or will that interfere with whatever is in there already for starting the system...
<meditatingfrog> yeehi: it boots under normal conditions though?
<yeehi> Hi meditatingfrog
<yeehi> I have solved the problem
<meditatingfrog> hi yeehi
<yeehi> I installed grub!
<meditatingfrog> cool
<yeehi> I don't know how I got it to go into the the desktop before...
<meditatingfrog> never installed grub (i mean, aside from a new install)
<yeehi> what version of ubuntu are you running, meditatingfrog?
<meditatingfrog> 12.04
<meditatingfrog> why?
